# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Jorgo Telo

## Jorgo Telo

Tek kjo teme mund te lexoni nje permbledhje krijimesh nga Jorgo Telo te sjella ne forum nga vete autori.

Faqja zyrtare e shkrimtarit eshte: http://www.jorgotelo.tk/


Pershendetje

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*Jorgo TELO
(Fabula)*



*LESHNAJË*

Në stanìn ku gatuheshìn lìgjet e yjeve
u mblodhën ngutshëm 
                  shenjat e “Zodìakut”: 
që nga pampersat e fëmìjëve 
gjer te pufkat e plakut…
gjallesa të ujrave,
                      lìvadheve, pyjeve.
Përmìdìs patì dhe asìsh,
që s’kìshìn gojë, 
                     sy e bìsht.
Çdolloj flìste në gjuhën e vet.
S’u morën vesh askurrë 
(me sa pamë)
në ekran apo gazetë 
nuk gjen veçse katrahurë
“Çorodìtje më të organìzuar 
kjo botë nuk ka provuar.” - 
ìa krìsën në kor rrezet dìellore:  
- Ç’është kjo komedì tokësore?
Ç’të jetë kjo leshnajë, 
dreqì ta hajë?!

Dìsa zunë vend
 në mes,
 dìsa përfund,
 të tjerë – 
në majë
Leshnajë… tëpkën…leshnajë…!


*ZONJA DHE KONÌA*

Një para një mbrapa 
ecnìn në një pyllnajë.
Qorton zonja konen:
“Ç’më ecën zìgzag, 
ec drejt dreqì të të hajë!
- Pa ulì dhe tì mbì ballë flokët 
 a shìkohet me tëre këte lesh
 mbi kokë?!


*DEPOZITAT E UJIT*

Një dhjetë kuìntalshe 
thìrrì me sa kìsh “takat”:
- Mbì pallatet me shumë kate 
ne u ndodhëm më me fat.
U folì nga poshtë një \unak: 
- Po kur s’u vjen ujì lart?
- Do marrìm
 përrmjerrtarët në bark!


*TË NJË GJAKU*

U përfytën keqaz
                  dy palë këpucë.
(Njëra palë: hundëplloçë,
tjetra: tìp – majucë)

- Këtu kemì qenë.
Ju erdhët më pas, - 
u shprehën ballëgjerat.
- Ulnì hundën së paku, 
jemì të një gjaku. 
- Sì, sì, sììì?
- Posìììì! Posììì!
Ne jemì të gjyshìt; 
veç mosha na ndan.
Ju jenì të nìpìt 
e një raft na mban. 

Dhe majën – fëndyell
 edhe mendjefyell 
me përbuzje përqark vështruan.
Ballëgjerat s’u fyen,
veç trìshtìmìn shtuan…


*KONKURSÌ*

U çel konkursì në lëmìn ndjenjësor.
U turrën mëtìmtarët drejt skenës, 
zunë vend qosh më qosh
edhe pse salla… fare bosh.
- Vetëshpallem “njëshì” – 
                           folì ì parì seksì.
Pasoì puthja: “E ç’dërdìllìt, more, 
për të mbërrìtur derì tek ty, 
nuk e sheh që unë jam “çelësì”…
dìplomuar
                    qysh në prehìstorì.
Dìçka pëshpërìtën 
pasìonet, vështrìmet, ledhatìmet, 
gudulìsjet, cìmbìsjet e mìklìmet.
Nuk ì dëgjoì kush. 
E morì fjalën zemra 
                      kryetare e jurìsë:
- Çmìmì ì parë ì takon 
                                dashurìsë.


*DREDHJE E PËRDREDHJE*

Dredh bìshtìn qengjì, 
ëndshëm kur pì 
               tek e ëma e vet.
E dredh dhe konìa, 
              teksa qenushìn pret. 
“Me dredhje e përdredhje 
qenka e ngjìzur kjo botë e  pasosur…”-  
përflet një zë ì panjohur.
Më tepër e dredh macja
 e kurvìckë tullumbacja…


*FAJTORÌ*

Dy dopjo 
rakì rrushì 
rrëkëlleu arìu 
e u shkarrëzye
 në një rrokullimë…
U kërkua fajtorì.
Vendosën e…
 prenë hardhìnë.


*MERAKU*

Trokìtì gjelì te patoku avokat:
“Më thonë zoçkat: 
- Ke lepurìn në bark!”
E dua një mendje.
- E kanë ato, o gjel, 
një merak…
T’ì mbash në zemër 
e jo në bark!
Kur tì sìllesh me to sì Sulltan, 
ato do thërrasìn dìkë… 
t’ìa dalìn mbanë…


*OJ, Ç’PARALELE!*

Nastradìnì kìsh vajz’e  djalë,
Vajzën – gatì për në kalë…
Shkes’, ndërmjetës strehën dìnìn; 
trokìtën te Nastradìnì.

Tak-a tuk në portë trokìtje; 
(Nastro, grua – çuçurìtje):
- Kuptohet… do t’ì pres vetë
- Më mìrë le të shkoj unë.
- Ç’thua? Të na prìshësh punë?
- Ua ç’na thënke, efendì, 
unë prìsh punë apo tì? 
U ndìe fort një zë nga brenda:
“Çupa jonë ësht’ yll me shkëndla…
është shpìrt e sua trìmì.
Nga mendja? 
Nastron e njìhnì…!
Fol e fol e padurìmuar 
Zonj’ e Nastros pa pushuar…
- Prìt, moj! -Nastrua ìa ndal vrullìn, 
duro, se rrëmbeva hurìn!
- Për çfarë hurì po më flet,
 o rrënxaku për ìbret?
- Për atë që s’ta prêt trurì:
 kur s’ndez fjala, gjëmon drurì…!
Ja, kështu pa ndesur sherr, 
fjalën Nastrua fët e merr:
- E  që thonì ju, moj zonja,
 vajza jonë është më e sojmja,
 domosdo dhe më e kolmja; 
nga ç’gjallojnë në këto vìse, 
pastërtore dhe amvìse.
Është e bukur, buzëburbuqe, 
tëpkën e ëma për huqe…
Nuk gjen vashë më të mbarë,
 s’do duronì për ta parë
 Edhe gjashtë muaj me barrë!…
Do ta shìhnì;
s’ka të sharë!”

Kaq deshën mbleset dhe shkuan; 
gatì sa nuk fluturuan
Zonj’ e Nastros nga përbrenda
Na ì kìsh  veshët me rrëmba 
edhe dolì më vërtìk
 e të shoqìt ìu vërvìt:
“Pìkaaa për atë mendje llum;
 shave vajzën, mor tutkun!
Na le vajzën pa martuar, 
o budall ì shpartalluar!
- Dale, moj, ta marrìm shtruar, 
harrove javën e shkuar,
sì shìtëm lopën e skaduar?
 Askush tek ne nuk u qas,
 veç kur thashë “E kemì barsë…”; 
na e rrëmbyen nga duart;
jam apo s’jam ì zgjuar?!
- Mor të plastë ty kjo kokë; 
na e bëre vajzën lopë! -
Ìu vërsul zonja me shkop.
Mbetì Nastrua sì zorzop.
Sì zorzop në prag të portës
 Ngelì ì mençurì ì botës…
Më vonë nìsì ì ra kokës…


*ZOGTHÌ*

Zogthì ì dallëndyshes 
ì ruhej furìsë së kalìt të qyqes.
Nga s’e prìste,
               ìu avìt një çast lìgësìe:
Tok me çerdhen
                  edhe vetë zogthìn 
asgjësoì një thupër fëmìje…


*ETJE*

Maçoku zìosh 
          nuk ndìhet ì qetë.
Nuk gjen karar 
          as me qenìen e vet.
Herë nduk bìshtìn, 
herë mustaqet nduk,
 herë pozìcìonohet
 të turret me ngut.  
Ì parì ndër të tjerët
 ìnìcìatìvën merr…
S’ì pëlqen harmonìa; 
kërkon vetëm sherr.


*RÌNOVÌM*

Dehur malì nga lëvdatat:
- Sì ndìhesh, moj fushë – plaka?
Tjetra dëgjoì e gajasì
 e ç’kìshte në bark ìa plasì:
- Mos e mba kokën përpjetë.
Të mbetì trupì skelet,
përmbì ty pjerdhìn rrufetë!
Tì po plakesh, o dìtëzì.
Unë rìnohem…marr nga ty…


*SHPËRFYTYRÌM*

E përmbysura kupë e qìellìt
 me tokën larushe nìsì kuvend:
- Të dërgoj pareshtur rreshje
 e të pastroj anekënd.
Tì… tym, pluhur nìs drejt meje
 sì dhe tokësoret sherre…
Më parë ç’të përmend; 
je a s’je me mend?
Ìa pret toka kreshpëruar:
- Je selì e zotave, 
                   o ì vetëbekuar, 
veç s’je ì pamëkat.
Pse ì tejkalon dërgesat 
                 e lagta e të thata?
Ç’më lypsen mua 
bubullìma, rrufe e shtrëngata?
Ma drobìt kurmìn 
          pa kurrfarë pendese.
- Të dy, o tokë, 
       e shpërfytyrojmë veten!

BÌBLA E KURANÌ
Një dìtë shkurtì 
         me mjegull e pa dìell 
Bìbël e Kuran 
S’panë më
            një “gram” qìell.
Me vìte të tëra
             ranë në letargjì.
Porse mbìjetuan; 
               ato e dìnë se sì…
… Vonë u ngroh motì…
Shpejt u shpluhurosën.
Të ecnìn
         dorë për dorë 
            thanë… 
dhe vepruan,
sìç vendosën.

Dhe ecìn faqepastër; 
           s’ì pengon askush.
Për brenga e plagë 
nuk rrëmbyen pushkë.
- Fìtuam të drejtën, 
                kur terrì u hoq.
- Po, vëlla, 
        falë durìmìt të pashoq.
Në raft bìblìotekash 
           rrìnë me fìnesë.
Kanë ç’të përcjellìn
            te çdonjë krìjesë…


*KËRTHÌZA*

U derdhën kureshtarë
              sytë në qendërbark.
- Mos u habìtnì! – tha kërthìza, - 
                tek më shìhnì nga lart.
- Sì duron, moj e uruar, 
fshehur dhe… e padrìtëzuar?
- Eh, sì ju kam qenë dìkur
 në fìllesë 
 pa mbulesë.
Nën dìell dìgjesha zhur.
Mandej ma zunë pamjen krejt.
E prapë koha
                  ndërroì “fletë”…
Çupëlìnat më nxorrën sërìsh
 e frymë po marr lìrìsht.

Një zë afër kërthìzës:
“Mos, vallë,  çupat
       po vìhen në garë me dhìnë 
me ìdealìn e rìkthìmìt
                      në orìgjìnë?!


*GOTAT*

Kundruall shoqja – shoqes 
në pah qesnìn vetveten:
Njëra:- O, sa buzë në dìtë 
                  mua po më qepen!
Tjertra: - Sa më puthìn në dìtë – netë mua,
                        nuk ka të numëruar.

Dëgjoì sa dëgjoì një gotë e vetmuar, 
sì medìtoì pak, 
                ìa behu mbì banak:
- Kushedì pse s’ka ardhur sot
                                       ì shkretì!
Dëgjomënì moj mburrake:
Gota… pa buzët e poetìt – 
sì shkretëtìra në breg te detìt.
 Kësaj ì them puthje unë 
(dhe ra në gjumìn 
                    ëndrrashumë)


*ME … “TA LASHË!”*

Fajtorë e dëshmìtarë 
përballë “peshores” në radhë.
Akuzatore – një shtyllë tensìonì.
Duarlìdhur – një masë trìtolì.
Cjapì – kryetar gjykate.
Dhelpra – avokate. 

Sì mbaroì procedura rutìnë, 
lypì trìtolì pafajësìnë:
- Kapsola më shtyu në mëkat, 
më kallì zjarrìn në bark.
- Ç’po flet kështu? Po fìtìlì… 
nuk paskërka faj katìlì?
- Ç’thua, moj, ç’faj paskam unë?
Dy duar më vunë në punë…


*GJARPRÌ*

Lakohet e shpërdrìdhet gjarprì
Fsheh trupìn,
qet kokën nga një vërë:
- Pse më kenì ìnat të tërë?
Mëkatin….Tejstërgjyshì ìm
stërlashtë e ka bërë…
- Ì mallkuar do ngelesh gjìthsesì;
Helmìn…ende
pa lejë e mban,
mor zotërì!


*ERASHKA*

Flladìste gjallesat erashka:
“Jam e bukur, 
           joshëse, 
                     e fortë.
Nuk kam dert 
             e nuk kam mort 
                               kurrsesì.
E lìndur 
      për t’ju dhuruar freskì.
Veç… me një kusht:
Në donì të më kìnì për fresk
                 me dìtë, javë e me muaj, 
mos më trandnì mua. 
                 Trandnì kokën tuaj!


*DY TRËNDAFÌLAT*

Njërì – ì ìmët,
             njomzak, ì pazë.
Tjetrì – shtathedhur, 
me goxha kozmetìkë,
 me palat e kadìfejta
                         një mbì një.
Ìmcaku nuk para bìnte në sy.
Veç… hundët e mjedìsìt
                në lëvìzje ì vurì aì…
Bukuroshì 
       me fustanellën palë – palë, 
sytë e shumtë bërì kureshtarë. 
Pa njërì – tjetrìn
          s’joshnìn kënd kurrfarë.
Drejt tyre pìkla e vesës 
                               u mbërthye:
- Ju jenì një çìft ì përkryer!

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*ËNDËRRIM DJALOSHAR*

Me urdhër magjik mblodha shtojzavallet.
Mes tyre ndriti si perlë një vajzë.
U bëra vigan dhe ì shtrydha malet.
Me floririn e tyre bëra një unazë.


*BUKURIA*

Bukuria ka joshje magjike
 edhe kur përpiqesh t’ì largohesh 
edhe të vetëquhesh
 “President ì fanatikëve…”


*NDALU PAK!*

Tek shpërthen si rreze…tutje;
 ndalu pak, vajzë “hajdute”!

Pse ia more dritën diellit?
Pse blunë e detit grabite?
Pse hirësin’ ia more qiellit?
Pse ngjyrat ylberit ia thithe?

Farfurinë e gushës së bardhë 
edhe flokët krela-krela 
 tinnzisht Deas ia ke marrë.
Eh, sa “thesare” nga EVA!

Fshehur nën rrobat e holla – 
njomështi e bardhësi.
Kujdes, mos të zërë kolla
 nga të ftohtit, moj perri!

…………………………

Të rëndojnë shumë “grabitje”…
Ndaj ma rrite kërshërinë.
Ndalu pak, vajzë hajdute!
Më ke vjedhur dashurinë…


*RINORE*

“Po marr guximin, që t’ju shkruaj; 
ç’do deshët më veç shpirtit tim?”
(E nisi kështu Tatjana pa u druar,
 kur Onjegini priste pa durim.)

Edhe unë shpesh në mëdyshje…
(Ndoshta nga mosha… S’e kuptoj);
 po të nis zemrën dallëndyshe.
Brenda një letre, mike moj!

Dhe kur ta marrësh këtë letër,
 pa e lexuar, mos e gris!
Mbaj, sëpaku, një kujtim të zbehtë;
 nëse s’të ngroh prushi ì dashurisë.


*KUNADHES*

Shumë ia paske frikën dritës, 
kunadhe, mikesh’ e natës.
Me ata sy vetëtitës 
më verbon gjithnjë pas darkës.

Qimebuta kadife,
 le ta marrim shtruar-shtruar.
Pa më thuaj, mike, ç’ke?
Pse s’vjen ditën – vezulluar?

Ta dish mirë… syt’ e mi 
dot nuk nginjen duke t’parë.
Edhe dora rehat s’rri,
 pa të rrokur, pa të ngarë.

Dita është për çuçuritje.
Nata është për tjetër punë…
Të dyja duan zbavitje 
dhe zbavitja s’të lodh kurrë.


*ZENIT*

Prehem në çlodhjen tënde
                                  të blertë.
Këndoj me buzët e tua
                                   hark-drite.
Ëndërroj 
            brenda gjumit tim të qetë.
Zgjohem
             në mëngjeset e mia poetike.


*FASADA*

Sepse më ftoh kjo “nxehtësia” jote.
Sepse më zbeh ky zbukurimi yt…
Sepse më tremb me fjalë dashurore.
Sepse më djeg, 
                kur m’ì hedh dy syt’.

Diçka tjetër, duhej
                      të përndodhte.
Me joshjet më fsheh të vërtetën.
Mes buzëve diçka të lexohet…
Diçka si…tradhti e freskët…


*NË KLASË*

Ti bën sikur sheh
 në tabelën e zezë.
Në fakt me bisht të syrit
                        më sheh mua.
Bën sikur dëgjon,
 ç’flitet për shkencën.
Veç gjetkë  përhumbin
                          mendimet e tua.

Vijon shpjegimi 
e ti sikur s’ve merak.
Ul kryet e gjasme lexon mbi libër. 
Unë ì gjori 
               çdo lëvizje tënden kap 
dhe vargje hedh 
                    mbi letrën e virgjër.


*KËNGË QË S’SHTERON*

Tek buzëqeshja jote
 ì gjej strehë ëndrrës.
Tek qielli ì syrit tënd 
ì bëj fole zemrës. 

Te dëshira e pathënë,
 te fjala që prushëron;
 gjejmë veveten si këngë
 si kënga që kurrë s’shteron. 


*NË PLAZH*

Ì qortova retë shihedhëse; 
u larguan turravrap.
Ì bëra zë detit gjithëdallgësh,
 u shndërrua në puhizë e fllad.

Me forcën magjike të fjalës
 shumëçka antiplazh e bëra zap.
Veç mendjen s’ia ktheva dot vashës.
Si mjegull më iku s’di sa larg.


*PËR TEK TY*

Eh, për të hyrë në zemrën tende, 
m’u desh të hidhja goxha lumë.
Falë “Po-së” që me the në mbrëmje 
dhe ujin e lumit e thaj unë. 


*NËSE*

Ma thuaj, 
         nëse dëshiron diçka prej meje!
Ma thuaj, 
           nëse nuk do që të lozim së bashku!
Ma thuaj,
                 nëse  dëshiron manushaqe!
Ma thuaj,
                       nëse do një këngë rinore!

Nëse s’do që të vallësojmë bashkë,
                                                            ma thuaj
Nëse nuk do që t’ì sodisim yjet nëpër natë,
                                                           ma thuaj!
Nëse  nuk e pranon një puthje tinzare,
                                                          ma thuaj!
Nëse nuk më dashuron fare,
                                               të lutem, 
                                                       mos ma thuaj!


*E ZGJEDHURA E ZEMRËS*

Të përzgjedhurës së zemrës 
dendurisht ì lija takim
 në parkun mbretëror të ëndrrës.
Herë më vite e veshur në të bardha,
                                      herë si bahçevane.
Disa herë e shoqëruae nga druajtja.
Më së shumti
              Vetëm
                       Fare.
Sa netë të ylberta kam kaluar 
me të përzgjedhurën e zemrës!
Nuk gjen vend më të bleruar, 
se sa në Prakun mbretëror 
                                       të ëndrrës.


*KUR DOJA TIMEN TË TË KISHA*

Duke lënduar një zemër bujare, 
pranove “fatin” 
                    që të fali mblesi.
Sa shpejt iu bëre ti manare
 të përzgjedhurit
                      të Universit.

----------


## Jorgo Telo

BALADE per KOSOVEN 
                       nga Jorgo S. TELO

BRITMA E LOTIT DHE E GJAKUT
        (Baladë në dy kohë)

Koha e parë(1999)
Sërish loti yt u përzje me gjak, 
e gjaku të trazua me dhe…
Mos do mbetet ì shkretë çdo prag?
Mos veç heshtja do ngelet atje?

Larg e pranë të kam, moj Kosovë!
Larg… se nuk mund të vij dot tek ty.
Pranë… se të kam këtu çdo orë;
Pranë, se më ke mbirë në sy…

E etur për liri  derdhe, o sa gjak!
E gjaku po të nxjerr britma e lot.
Loton çdo nënë e çdo vocërrak, 
kur trimëria  trondit këtë botë.

Loti yt – m’ì madhi n’Europë.
Lart e ngre nivelin e deteve.
Prej dhimbjes çdo shpirt u përlot.
Loti yt – piedestal ì derteve…

Loti yt – ja, ja po sokëllet.
Britma e lotit dëgjohet ngado.
gjaku yt përvëlon tepër nxehtë.
Loti ì largimit thërret: “Jo, joo!”

“Jo, ende nën kthetra shtazërie; 
Jo, ende nën “Shpatë Demokleu”.
Jo më pas traktatesh vrarëlie;
Jo më, duke ikur nga Atdheu…

Britma e lotit – një thirrje malli.
Loti ì Kosovës s’lyp mëshirë.
Gjaku ì Kosovës – gjak shqiptari; 
Britma e lotit ribën Shqipërinë. 


(Shuaj, o lot, zjarret e shtëpive!
Laji, o lot, pragjet e përgjakur!
Mbyti, o lot, kasapët e fëmijve!
Shndriti, o lot, shpirtrat e përflakur!)


Britma e lotit, krisma e pushkës
Gjithë botën e shkund nga dremitja.
Britma e gjakut të malit e fushës
Shpresa, ëndrra ì zhvesh nga sfilitja.


               Koha e dytë: (2008)
Dhe prite, Kosovë, nën britma loti
Dhe pret ende  nën krisma zemrash.
Prite  ditën e pritur prej qëmoti..
Mbi themele gjaku brez pas brezash.

Aureolë lirie ke jasharët.
Ademin e të tjerët  ke themel.
Liridashësit e botës ke idhtarë
Si trime vetveten ke model… 

Britma e lotit, klithja e gjakut
Kërkuan shpagë, donin LIRI…
Nga kërthiz’ e foshnjës te thinjat e plakut
U ndez çdo qelizë e “AMËS”  SHQIPËRI.

Ç’pamje makabre ka parë Universi…!
Ç’drithma llahtarë, ç’ndjekje pa fund…!
Shtazët vampire sa jetë prisnin; 
Sa ì pashpirt një shekull u përfund!

Ndezja e gjakut, ndezja e lotit – 
Flakë që digjte epshet serbiane.
Flakë e lindur në zemra baroti.
Flakë që dogji planet shafrane…

Flaka e përndezur në çdo flamur
Priu në beteja, priu trimërinë.
Ëndrrat makute shndërroi në zhur.
Në vatrat e Tua përlindi LIRINË.

Britma e lotit – luftë dhëmbpërdhëmb;
Një britmë që s’ndalet me fjalë.
S’ì teret loti Shqipes mbi shkëmb, 
PAVARËSINË  po s’puthi në ballë.

Pavarësinë e vetshpalle, Kosovë,
E pret të njihesh nga bota mbarë.
Kjo botë turli, ta mendojë hollë, 
të mos lozë më me shpirtin shqiptar!

*  10 prill 1999 – 25 shkurt 2008*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Kuptova. Dmth ndonje foto ta hedh me email te adresa qe me rekomandoni, e?

----------


## Jorgo Telo

BLASFEMI E VETVETISHME

                     Zgjata doren, 
                             te arrija pafundesine.
                     T'ia grabisja Zotit 
                                           zotesine.
                      Zot te vetem te shpallja:
                                           DASHURINE.
                            (Nga JORGO TELO - shkruar pas degjimit te lajmeve per Mitrovicen e Gerdecin, sot me 17 mars 2008)

----------


## Jorgo Telo

JORZAGORITI: "AH, KJO POLITIKE AGURIDHE!"(Duke ndjekur punimet e Kuvendit te Shqiperise ME 19 MARS 2008)
              Si me vonese, por se fundi u mblodh i cuditshmi Kuvendi yne.
              E C'TE DEGJOSH?!
              Palet kundershtare politike na servirin turline me te pashije politike ne kurriz te gjakut, jeteve te pafajshme njerezore qe u fiken ne Gerdec e ne krejt treven perreth. Duke perbaltur njeri-tjetrin politiksit tane te cuditshem, na e transferojne pothuajse dhunshem vemendjen nga tragjedia te gerrmerret estradeske shumevjecare te tyre... 
              Per mua disi mbushamendes eshte fjala e deputetit Ceka, i cili foli jo me njeanesi, por duke analizuar ceshtjen ne total e duke nxjerre ne pah origjinen e disa pergjegjesave te tragjedise qe i udheheq vetem lakmia per fitime e aspak jetet njerezore.
              Politikberesit tane po na irritojne e po na bejne ta ushikojme ekranin me lemeri, sikur te na e kete fajin elektronika... C'mekat! Dhe sa ende keshtu?
             Kur do vije dita qe poltiksit qe voton ti, o popull, do ta shtydhin mendjen e zemren per ty e vetem per ty e jo vetem per vete e per te afermit e tyre?
             Sa do mundesh te mbijetosh, o popull, duke pertypur vetem mashtrime, babezi e justifikime?
            FATI I KETIJ VENDI NUK PERCAKTOHET NGA E MBINATYRSHMJA, POR NGA POLITIKA.
           E KETE AKTAKUZE QE DEL NGA TOKA E QIELLI SHQIPTAR KURRSESI NUK KA SI TA SHMANGE KJO POLITIKE AGURIDHE...
           MJAFT ME ME ALIBITE QE FABRIKONI SYNDERSY PERBALLE KETIJ POPULLI. 
           Ende aguridhe do mbetet kjo politika jone?
           Dhe sa do lulezoje hipokrizia e makuteria ne kete vend?
           Vure gishtin ne koke, kur jep verdiktin tend, o popull!
           Perunjesisht: JORZAGORITI

----------


## Jorgo Telo

GJETHE POETIKE
 (Poezi)


BILBILI I DHËMBELIT
(Baladë – homazh për A. Z. ÇAJUPIN)

Sapo mora penën, pena vetvetiu 
për bilbil Çajupin sakaq vetëtiu…

Një dritë rrezeartë vetoi Dhëmbelin.
Si një copë diell përmbi Sheper ngeli.

Si një yll i ndritshëm në muzgjet e gjata,
Një buçimë trompete me tone të zjarrta.

Me tonet e zjarrta – ftesë për kushtrim,
Me tonet e ngrohta grishje dashurinë… 

Me nota satire e shkërrmoqe terrin,
Shkunde mykëritë që shpirtrat i brenin.

Traditat e ëmbla gjithaq i lartove…
Veset… gjithë veset fort i fshikullove…

Me stuhi sarkazme godite tradhtinë
Si vajtojcat qave djalin, Evgjeninë…

Zërin e bilbilit mbajte për Vendlindjen.
Për fshatrat e vogla… mall me përvëlime…

Sa zëra, sa derte… t’gëlonin në shpirt!
Ti si Kryemjeshtër i mblodhe një ditë.

xxx
Dhe “BABA TOMORRI” shkrove vetë me dorë
( Një fron perëndish zgjodhe për “Kupolë”)

Për vjershat, satirat, këngët, elegjitë 
Ti te gurra – popull i mbushje bulçitë.

Nga viti në vit fjala Jote rend 
dhe në Panteon zure vend, o ç’vend!

I Madh mes t’mëdhenjsh kohrat kalëron.
Shpirti yt i lirë bujshëm shungullon…

N’altar poezie trokon hijerëndë
Emri Yt, Çajup, shndërruar në këngë.

Dhe fjala dhe kënga, o i madhi Çajup, 
vetëm nisje njohin, kurrë s’njohin fund!

Dhe nëse mbi Ty ndokush muzg lëshon, 
jeta, vepra Jote më shumë bubullon…

Çdokush që ta njohu vargun lodërtar,
 të ndërnend n’Parajsë, moskurrë në varr.

Në zemrën e dëlirë ky popull të mban, 
Si një copë diell, o Çajup vigan!

Engjëjt e mirënjohjes na dërgojnë zë;
të të mbajmë si Engjëll e kjo s’kthehet më.

Kujtoj ca sorkedhë që shkonin dikur
 me një vështrim zanash ecnin gur mbi gur.

E për ty, Çajup, derdhnin edhe lot; 
lot të xhevahirtë xixojnë mot për mot
 e sikur të grishin Ty, o Kryezot!
Kryezot të këngës të kishim, të kemi,
sa herë rreze drite hedh mbi Bisej-Dhëmbelin…

Rrezet dritëarta djep kanë Zagorinë.
Hyjnë në çdo shpirt, në krejt Shqipërinë.

Sa krenar – në bronx! Syri ç’të ka hije!
Një sy që shpreh mall… eh, sa mall rinie!

Tomorri, Dhëmbeli shkëmbejnë vështrimin.
Të përulen Ty në shenjë nderimi…
Zagori dhe Gjirokastër 2002 - 2004

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Shkrime nga Jorgo s. TELO
*Poemë-Satirë: HIQU, SE NA PLASE, POLITIKË FALSE!*

Zgjatet tranzicioni,
pa kuruar ethet…
Dhe pse buzë honit, 
nuk po zgjidhim zgjedhjet.

Ky popull ì lashtë
vetes ì jep famë:
Si lopa mbi kashtë
 pjell politikanë.

Ende e papjekur
 politika jonë.
Herë del e djegur,
 herë del e “njomë”.

Ca politikbërës 
synojnë kolltuqe.
E nisin si nxënës; 
më pas qesin huqe…

False politika -
në krahun e djathtë.
“Rend” me paterica 
                                                   edhe an’ e majtë…!


Le kur mblidhen tok 
të zgjedhurit tanë: 
Herë gërricen fort,
 herë puthen mënjanë.

Ndarë tufa – tufa
 porsi në bixhos,
 sa s’nisin nga lufta
 brenda “detit – kos”…!

Sit e mos gatuaj 
Reformën zgjedhore.
Vuaj, popull, vuaj 
në rrugën “malore”…!


Ne prodhojmë zgjedhje, 
sa shkundet krejt vendi…
Në mitingje, mbledhje 
tufa-tufa rendim.
               xxx
Zgjedhim kryeplakun; 
pjesëtohet fshati.
Kujt t’ì jepet “haku”?
Dreqit a lugatit?

Zgjedhim kryetarin.
Pjesëtohet lagjja.
Të bësh inventarin; 
Ndërron ngjyrat faqja…

Zgjidhen këshilltarët
për Këshillin Bashkiak.
Klithim si të marrët 
në një qorrsokak!

Zgjedhim dhe Kuvendin, 
Pra, çdo deputet.
S’e dimë marifetin,
 kush fiton vërtet!


Për kë hedhim votën
 e kush del fitues?!
Po çudisim botën 
si manipulues.

Dhe standarteshkelur
qeshim si moskurrë.
Çelësin kemi gjetur:
***** lajmë me shurrë…


Kuti e votimit 
ngjan si prostitutë.
Gjithkujt i shkel syrin,
 për gjithkënd – e butë.
xxx
U zgjodh Presidenti; 
Rrotull, mendja rrotull.
Ç’u bë prush Kuvendi, 
Shndërruar në vorbull.

Dhe vrapuan muajt,
 vapa shkoi në kulë.
Bluaj, mulli, bluaj: 
kujt t’ì jepnin vulë?

Ngul e shkul afate, 
rrahën ujë n’havan…
Në Kuvend rropatje; 
Hiç - në sheshmejdan.


Qep-shqep propozime
 nga bash – kryetarët…
Oreks’n e partive 
s’ mbanin dot kandarët.


Tund e shkund piketa,
Djersinë partitë.
Rama, Sala, Meta
 thartuan turinjtë.

Një biçim dueli:
Mes Topit dhe Nanos, 
oreksin ì çeli
Cekë Neritanos…


…Gjepurat nuk sosen.
Rroft’ e qoft’ Kuvendi!
Pa “Gurin e qoshes” 
Desh e lanë Vendin.


(Një që lypte skeptër 
u dashkish votuar.
Në Kuvend ka kecërr, 
gjen dhe të moshuar.)

Në një mendje s’bien 
jo,jo, kurrsesi;
As ditën më diell.
As në terr të zi.


- Ç’bluan, Parlament
 në mokrën e ndryshkur?!
- Më parë ç’të përmend?
Vota do “troisur”…

…Mbi tetëdhjet’ vota 
Dashkish Presidenti.
Po s’qenë të plota, 
kriste precedenti…


Precedent për krizë 
lypnin ca parti.
Seç heq mbi kurriz 
ky popull e di…


Për të ndukur votën 
në Kuvend, o popull!
Po çudisim botën, 
pupthi vijmë rrotull.

Stinë e celularit 
ngarend e vret kohën.
Vapa e beharit 
na trullosi kokën.      30

Duhej zgjedhë  ì Pari,
 kur shteruan rreshjet.
Me syt’ nga ekrani 
ngrinë buzëqeshjet.


Për të bërë zgjedhje 
sa kemi dëshirë.
Për to lëmë mbjelljet, 
ngel toka lëndinë. 

Për të bërë zgjedhje 
me “vullnet të lirë”, 
sulim prapa skene 
krejt intrigërinë…


Ae dini, njerëz,
 ç’kullufitin zgjedhjet?!
Miliona njëherësh, 
pa përmendur vjedhjet…
xxx
Mbi tetëdhjet’ “lima” 
Dashkish Presidenti.
Troisje pa kthina 
Donte Kreu ì Shtetit.

Thonë se ato vota
 shpejt u rregulluan, 
se dolën ca monstra 
që veten tradhtuan.

Thonë e ç’nuk thonë 
për ata të gjashtët.
Ata trumbetojnë:
“Jemi më të pastër!”.

Kanë të drejtë të flasin; 
u eci zullumi.
Gishtrinjtë kërcasin, 
se e hodhën lumin…

Nga kreu Pozitës
morën buzëqeshje, 
por prej Opozitës 
morën... veç ngërdheshje.

U thanë: “të pabesë”,
domosdo “të shitur”.
Ì trembën me “fshesë”,
për t’ì rrokullisur    40
            xxx
Politiksit tanë 
ngjajnë si të shtirë.
Rogën e përlajnë, 
pa korrur, pa shirë.

Mes tyre gjen monstra 
pa tru e pa cipë.
Lëpirës për vota 
bëjnë politikë…

Sulu e tërhiqu…
Farsë e çfarë farse!
O piqu, o digju,
politikë false! 

As një ligj për zgjedhjet
 nukpo nxiros dot.
Dëfrehesh me “sherret”
 me sot e me mot…    44

Popull, shtrëngo kokën! 
Ç’ gënjen veten tënde!?
Kur si  qorr fal votën,
 n’daç pirdhe, n’daç fënde…!

Teksa na guç terri, 
dhemb koka, stomaku…
Prap’ na plasi sherri 
për çështjen Sollaku…

Le të çirret Ngjela:
“Ndal, po shkelet ligji!”
Me të qesh Biberaj, 
qesh Kryeministri…

Salës ì qan syri:
“Mos pyet për ligj!
Kartonët shpërfilli 
vetshpallu Luigj!”

Zgjatet tranzicioni,
duke shtuar ethet.
“Rendim” buzë honit, 
pa  ì zgjidhur zgjedhjet.

Vetes seç ia rrase 
me rrena, me mbase.
Hiqu, se na plase,
 politikë false!

----------


## Jorgo Telo

POEZI LIRIKE  (Nga Jorgo S. TELO)

Nga libri i botuar "KUMTE DASHURORE" - 2004   (ISBN: 9927-909-4-6)




KUMTE  DASHURORE (Nga Jorgo S. TELO)

A. AROMË VAJZËRORE:

1.ETJE
Ujë, dritë qëmton bima
ne vape.
Kërkon ajër bota
pa pushim.
Shpirti lyp veç këngë,
jo lëngatë.
Dashurinëzemra
ka ushqim.

2. MATURI
Arrita në prill-majin
e moshës
Gjendem në senit.
Di tia zbuloj
pluset e minuset
botës
Vendosa:
Dashurisë tia çel derën.
Le të hyjë (brenda meje)
qafuar me pranverën.

3.PAVDEKËSI
Të pavdekshëm  syt e mi,
gjersa mbajnë
brenda vetes
sytë e tu.
E pavdekshme  dashuria jonë
Gjithashtu.

4. NË PAÇIM
Mund të jem e jotja
një ditë
si flladitja në behar
apo
si prushi në janar.
Shoqi-shoqin në paçim
si drita në sy,
pendesë nuk do kemi
kurrsesi.

5. LODRA NË QIELL
Në ekran të qiellit
mblidhen e hapen retë.
Sa shfaqet Venera,
zhduket një Kometë.

6.HAPUR
Eja, eja, kapma llërën!
Mos më lër
në cak vetmie!
Ngjoksin tënd më ke
të tërën
Tok të bredhim
nëpër yje.

7. TI, BILBIL!
Ti, bilbil, që rri mbi ftua,
Bilbileshës çfarë ì flet?
Ziliqare
më bën mua.
E kam mikun në kurbet

8.FRYMËMARRJE
Për të mos e ndjerë
Fillikat
veten,
e gjitha një ditë
do të të jepem
Duke firmosur
ardhërinë;
në frmë të shoqi-shoqit
do marrim frymë

9. SIKUR
Siku të mos qante hidhur
shpirti ynë,
Sikur të mos ì lajmë sytë
me kokrra loti;
Sikur të mos mbetej brymë
mbi blerim;
Kështu do rreknim
të na shkonte moti

10. DËSHMITARËT
Tì hedhim matanë
dhimbjet e kota.
Të grishim
më të ëmbëlat
psherëtima.
Për ne të dy
qofshin dëshmitarë
qielli dhe toka.
Ne lypim një dashuri
pa guricka e kthina.

11. DHURATË
Mblodha këngë
kanarinash.
Ndolla ngjyrat e ylberit
dhe aromë trëndafilash.
Po tì nis me flatra
Merri!

12. NË TRI KOHË
Dio të quhesha mëkatare
në tri kohë:
Edhe kur të tì kundërshtoja
Prerazi
dëshirat.
Edhe po të të dorëzohesha
pa përfillur ndjesirat
Edhe të heshtja fare
Tri herë mëkatare.

13. MOSPEZULLTI
Mos më lër
në gjendje të pesullt,
të lutem!
Sdo ta duroja aspak
pritmërinë.
Në oazet e zemrës sate
pres të strukem;
vec te mos ndjehem
shkretëtirë.
Kur sinqeriteti veton,
edhe Sahara bleron.

14. VOZITJE
Ja, pra,
zemrën ta fala.
Tashmë
më cna mungon?
Doi ecim
nga të na shpjerë dallga,
apo
të dy
do qëndrojmë
në timon?

15.ZHURITJE
Vendosa
puthjen
të ta nis
jo me tëkuq buzësh
si dikur
Me n jë puthje-prush
në shteg të dashurisë.
Buzët e tua
të digjen zhur.

16.LOTËT
Ditëpërditë
në buzëmmbrëmje
nuk di
pse më njomen sytë.
Në shpirt më cel me dhimbje
një pikë lot ì xhevahirtë.
Loti ì mallit cmu gremis
mbi lotin e dashurisë

17. SË IKURI
Të isha bletë
krahëergjendtë,
do gjeja strehë
në një zarf.
Do të të hyja nën carcaf.
Do të të sëmboja
Përnjëmend.
Së ikuri
do të të jepja
mjaltë

18. DRUAJTJE
Sepse druhem
ty zemrën të ta hap.
Ndoshta druhesh
edhe ti vetë.
Herë syri të shpërthen
si zambak.
Herë grilat e zemrës
ì mbyll shpejt.

19. E VËRTETA
Të jetë e vërtetë
apo ëndërr?
Çqe ajo ofezë
ndaj të gdhirë?
E vërteta jo e verbër
godet rëndë.
Nëse pendohet
lyp mëshirë.

20. STRIKT
Në gjurmët e tua
ì hedh hapat.
Të ecim dua
e kryet
te mos ì kthejmeë
prapa.


21.REBUS
Brenda shpirtit
te gjallon diçka
si nyje a si komb
Nuk po e zgjidh ende.
Mos ndonjë
mbresë e vjetë
të stërmundon
në prag të dashurisë
së re?!

22. MJAFTOHEMI
Të dua,
të dua fort!
Ti je motivim
ì zemrës sime.
Mundet
spo më vinë mbroth
të bukurat fjalë
Mjaftohemi
me sinjale e bëlbëzime

23. IDHULLI
Asesi
sdo dëshiroja,
tì lija vetes
shkak peër pendesë;
ndryshe
lotët e zemrës
do regëtinin me tejdënesë.
Duke patur idhull
pastërtinë e lotit,
të dy le tì lutemi Zotit.

24. PËRQASJE
(Flet një vajzë)

Sa herë më puthje,
aq herë mì doje
e mì mikloje
kapriçiot,
marrëzitë
Të falshme (besoj)
për ne të rinjtë.
Puthjet e flladitura
puhizohen
jashtë botës qelqore.
Jam e v etëdijshme:
nuk më merrje për Pitigonë;
mdryshe
sdo mbërrinim kurrsesi
te dasma jonë.


25. DIHET &  DUHET
Edhe me budallai e di:
Ç mekat,
kur permidis zemrash
hyn mosmesimi!
As që bëhet fjalë
për dashuri.
Në pezul të saj
ngre çerdhen akullzimi.

26. DORËPËRDORË
Duke ecur dorëpëdore
kurmin ma ngroh
behari ì puthjeve të tua
pjalmore.
Le të ecim, pra,
dorëpërdore!

27. ASKURRË!
Brenda nje idili të porsaçelur
do të preferoja
dhimbje
e skamje.
Edhe lot përmallimi.
Askurrë
lot zhgënjimi.

27. SA HYRE TI
Çqe kjo mbremje fatlume
për ne të dy?
Kanatet ja hapa zemrës.
Sa hyre ti,
ia mbylla përsëri.

28. TERAPIA
Dhimbjet e shpirtit
smì shëron kush
këtë pragmbrëmje.
Më mbulofshin terapi fjalësh
buruar prej zemre.

29. KTHJELLTËSI
Si e kapërceu
gardhin e qerpikeve
një vranësirë
që po ta shoh në sy?
E di çdo më thuash:
Më mungon ti.
Dhe unë erdha,
ashtu siç vajzat vijnë.
Riktheja syrit tënd
kthjelltësinë!

30. PLAGOSJE
Rrëshqanthi
ma hedh synë;
pa e ditur,
sa më vret.
Hapka plagë
plumbi pa tym
edhe kur bën rikoshetë.

31. DRITHËRITJE
Mbi buzët e mia
vallëzojnë
gishtrinjtë e tu.
Në zemrë tende
vrapojnë buzët e mia.
Tërësoren
e drithëron
drithëria

32. KURKUR
Kur më puth
syrin dhe ballin,
ndjehem si thëllëzë mali.
Kur më puth
në  buzë e gushë,
flatroj si flutur në fushë.
Ku kalon në gjoks e llërë,
përqafoj malet të tërë.
Pp, kur bën sikur nuk sheh,
qaj pa zë,
lotë ì fsheh.

33. SYT E MI
Çndjekam për ty
sot, o djalë,
smundem jo
ta shpreh me fjalë.
T kërkon,
çpo mendoj unë
Syt e mi
a sflasin shumë?

B. ETJE DJALOSHARE

1. UNË DHE TI
Ti j flaka që më tret.
Unë jam qiriri.
Në më do,
mos më lër
të bej harakiri.
Po humba unë,
edhe ti hmbet.
Medet!

2. PALODHSHMËRI
Mbi blerimin
gjithëpërfshirës
pakursim
vërshojnë rrezet.
Jemi ne të dy
si qengja pirës.
Lodhje sndiejmë
nga përkëdheljet.

3. SHNDRITJE

Nuk do ta doja
të vakët dashurinë.
As purtekë
të drithërpohej
nga fëshfërimat.
Hapur në sy
të na shndrijë,
ashtu siç shndrisin
vetëtimat.

4. PËRMIDIS
Zhbiron syri ì Zotit
midis dëshirës
e dashurisë..
E neve të dy
na lidh
me perin e artë.
Zmrat na ì qendis

5. STATUQUO
Sdo doja
ta gëlltis dashurinë,
siç gëlltis tabletat
për gjumëe.
Tek je
qëndro më mirë;
tek jam
të rri unë.

6. LIRIDALJE
Përse e mbyll zemrën
me qepena
para e mbrapa?
Si do ta ndiej këngën,
po sdolën tingujt
përjashta?

7. VEGIMTARE
E bukur je vërtet.
Dhe mbetesh vegimtare
në pasqyrë.
Veç nuk kuptoj:
Pse sndihesh e qetë?
Shpirtin çta ka ndrydhë?

8. LULNAJË
Lidhja jonë
të lulojë
si lulnajë
çdo lëndinë.
Ëndrra ime je ti,
ti që di të sillesh
me dashurinë.

9. SHIGJETIM
Ngjasojmë
si dy prushe.
Lidhëzimi dashuror  sherbeti.
Syri yt- shënjestra,
Syri im  thepi.
E praruar
kjo jetë-fazë.
Na hedh në dehje
në ekstazë
Na ngjizen buzë e sy.
Nga shigjeta puthjesh
nuk vritemi kurrsesi.

10. REZELLIM
Me dy smeraldët e tu
nën ballin fluror
më verbon
Më verbon,
sa herë shkoj
tutje-tëhu.
Nuk ì ruhem
atij rrezellimi ndjesor.
Nuk ì ruhesh edhe ti
Gjithashtu.

11. PASQYRË
Vjen një fllad ì valëzuar.
Era e gjethes ter natyrën.
Snginjem të të marr në duar;
të kqyr veten
në pasqyrë.
Syt e tu  pasqyrë e rrallë
Derdhin
dashuri
dhe mall.

12. NËN VËZHGIM
Të rrokur na gjeti
pragmuzgu.
Sodisim perëndimdiellin.
Retë e ndezura
zjarrmëndafsh
Parajsën përcjellin.
Sikur na grishin
të ndizemi dhe ne
ndën një vëzhgim hënor,
teksa muzgu
zbret për plazh.

13. SIKUR
Eh, sikur të më kaplonte gjumi
mbi gjoksin tënd!
Vetëm xixëllonjave
dritëflorinjta
do tu hapja vend.

14. PAJA
-Do marr ca re të bardha,
mbi to do mbjell mjaft yje.
A nuk të erdhi
për vello
radha?
Pres të më sjellësh
si pajë
blunë e njelmët
të syve.

15. MARTESË
Në dasmën tonë, e dashur,
për orkestër do kemi
tinguj qielli.
Si dasmorë 
buqeta rrezesh dielli.
Do doja të kishim përqark
valle yjesh dhe dritë hëne.
Ndoshta të tëra
do na bujisin
në shtrat
në pragmbrëmje.

16. E NDËRSJELLTË
Eh, çputhje na  dhuroi
ajo mbrëmje e bukur!
Na fërfëllon
e na puhizon ende
në petlat e buzëve
porsi flutur.
Dua postieren flutur ta gjej;
fërfëllimën puthësore
të ta rokthej.

17. VEÇMOS
Ta dish ti
çmë stepin mua!
Syt e tu si det ì thellë.
Le të kridhem në ta dua.
Veç mos mbytem
si ì mjerë.




18. NË U DASHKA
Në është e shkruar të vdes,
të agonisem në prehër
të dashurisë.
Në u dashka thellësive
të zhytem,
te zhytem në lotët
e bukurisë.
Në u rrëzofsha ì hutuar,
le të gremisem
në krahët e tua.

19. SKA PREHJE
Në buzët e qershijta
te sython një pritje.
Në buzët e mia
është gjetur gjetja
Dhe pleksen buzët
në pragmbremje.
Çdo kuptim
e humbet prehja

20. HAPËSIRAT
Më enden ca dëshira:
Me syt e mi
të thith nektar
në buzët e tua.
Me buzët e mia
tu ter lagien
syve të tu të lotuar
Tejet hapen hapësirat.
E si mund tì frenosh
dëshirat?



21. NË STINËN TËNDE
Nga gjithë stinët e motit
përgjërohem
për pranverën.
Ti një stinë ke në shpirt.
Brenda stinës sate
merrëm.

22 MARRËVESHJE
Vashëze qerpiklëshuar,
më jep hirësitë e tua!
Të jap
besën e kulluar.

PA TY
Ngado që vete,
me vete marr
imazhin tënd.
Kësosoj shpirti
nuk më dhemb.
Pa ty nuk më ze
këmba vend.

23. EJA!
Eja të mbledhim
luledele!
Të dehemi
me aromë
jargavani.
Eja, tì spërkatim
përqafime e puthje
me shkulme shatërvani.

24. MEDITOJ
Admiroj çifte të thinjëzuar.
Çiltër puthen
ballas syve të mi.
Dhe meditoj:
Ne a do të duhemi
kështu si tani
gjer në pleqëri?

25. STREHËZ
Buis brenda kraharorit
herë si pëllumb,
herë si kanarinë
e na flatron zemra.
Përlind rrahjet pulsore.
Zemrat tona 
strehëz esg
shumë ndjenjave.
Mbistrehëz
e Kryendjenjës njerëzore.

26. VËRSHIM
Rrëmbehemi në vallëzim.
Ritmet  gjithfarësoj.
Në çdo rrotullim
ty dhe krejt botën
pushtoj.

27. PERDE
Unë pengoj
pëshpërimën
me një cigar.
Ti ma kukamfsheh synë
me kaçurelin
lozonjar.

28.TRAZIM
Ti më trazon
me rrezet e syve të tu.
Në kopshtin e Edenit
e gjej veten.
Ti kristalon te një qiell blu.
Unë
qaj,
qesh,
dehem.


29. NGARENDJE
Nëpër limeret e botës
ngarend fantazia jonë.
Sa shumë fanazi
paske dashuri!
Zemërpërvëluarit
vijnë e shkojnë.
Jeta përfton
melodi.

30. JËMI NE
Dashuria jemi ne.
Shohim
me syt e saj.
Me syt e saj
njohim shpirtin.
Me krahët e saj
rrokim rrokaqiejt.
Jemi të kudogjendur
në çdo skaj.
Jemi ne të dy
shpirti dhe sharmi ì saj.

31. ZILIA
Merakshëm ujis lulet
në ballkon.
Mbi çdo lule  fytyra jote.
Një bletë te çdo lule
caze qëndron.
E kundroj dhe zilepsem

32. MOS U DRUAJ
Mbështetu te zemra ime!
Mos u druaj
nëse hijen time ma shkel!
Mbushma shpirtin me këngërime,
Zogëz e derdhur,
gonxhe që çel!

33. MESMAJ
Na u mblodhën
gjithë muajt e vitit
këtë mesmaj:
Ti si Borëbardha,
unë si princi.
Të tillë veten e mbajmë.

34. RREKEM
Buzëqeshja jote
syt e mi ì harlisi.
Te nënvetulla tis vjollce
më thith energji
e papërmbajtshmja kurajë
Edhe nëse e shoh veten
nën hijen e një lisi,
rrekem të arrij
në majë.

35. GJITHÇKA
Pranvera të deh,
thëllëzë!
Unë prej teje
dehem vërtet.
Smë nginjin vëtëm
dy-tre këngë.
Më duhet gjithçka
që të përket.

C. SPËRKATJE POETIKE


1. ÇUDIBËRËSJA
Dashuria njerëzore
qoftë çudibërësja
e këtij Universi.
Urrejtjet ì hedh në greminë.
Tëc pastrohet Planeti

2. PA TITULL
Dita është për çuçuritje
e nata për tjetër punë
Shkon me lodra e zbavitje
Qejfet  nuk te lodhin kurrë.

3. THELBI
Kur trolet,
pret të të hapet
një portë.
E ti
qetas dhe çiltër
hyn brenda.
Arkitektja
e kësaj bote:
Dashuria,
kur bashkëngjit zemrat.

4, THARTIM
Kur thartohet dashuria,
ëmbël çukisin zemrat
njëra-tjetrën.
Mjerë ajo zemër,
që ska mburojeë
dhe helmetë.

5. DËSHIRORE
Përherë  rrekem
të lulojnë lulet.
Ngaherë të blerojë mali.
Dashurive
të mos u ngrihen
gardhe e mure.
Gurgullofshin ato
si ujë zalli.

6. VELJE
Dashuri të rinjsh
duke admiruar,
edhe pa ngrënë
velet pleqëria
Velet duke përfytyruar
vitet më të arrira

7. SUPEREKSTAZË
Ju ndjeheni të veshur
me lumturi.
Ende nuk ì keni postuar
ndërsjettas
fjalët magjike.
Të mrekulluar dukeni gjithsesi
si ndër fluturime kozmike.
Hej çforcë paske,
dashuri!

8. FILLESË
Edhe sa kohë
mund të rrini
të veçuar dhe kryeulur
në batak zhgënjimi?
Lypset të thirrni
Fjalën e bekuar;
tua ndezë dashurinië
nga fillimi.

9. IA VLEN
Që të dashurosh
e të të dashurojnë
ëmbël,
do të thotë:
ia vlen të jetosh,
nga që prush paske
në zemër.

10. PROFILAKSI
Kur bien zemrat
në marrëveshje,
ì priten gjuhët xhelozisë vrastare.
Dinakja të mos hyjë
me ngërdheshje,
shpërfilleni.
Mbylljani dyer e dritare!

11. VINI RE!
Nata dhe gabon.
Është e verbër
si dhe vetë dashuria.
Dita mos qoftë e gënjeshtër.
Në fytyrën e saj
pasqyrohet vërtetësia.

12. HOVET
Me frerë e të tjera pengesa
mund të frenosh
hovet e kalit.
Kuursesi
hovet e dashurisë
dhe jo e jo
hovet e mallit.

13. SA MIRË!
Sa mirë do jetë, sa mirë!
Ta çmonit vetë,
por edhe të tjerë
tua përgëzonin dashurinë.
S mirë!

14. BREJËSE
Xhelozia
më e zezë se korbi.
Më vrastare
se një politikë e mbrapshtë.
Nga sisët e xhelozisë
rrjedhin pika loti.
Të krimbëzon ajo
gjer asht

15. NJË E VETËM NJË
Poeti ì këndon dashurisë
ì ekzaltuar.
Dihet:
Jetësveç jetës
sreshtet pai kënduar.
Antijetën në rregjistër të shpirtit
se mban më.
Për të
jetë e dashuri
janë një
e vetëm një.

16. PO QE SE
Shpresat kurajoze
mund tì varni
në kremastaret e shenjave
të Zodiakut.
Po sì lidhët
në çengelët e shpirtit tuaj,
edhe vetvetja
do tju duket e huaj.

17.TINËZ
Ndodh që dashuritë
tallaziten gjatë vozitjes.
Bien në delir.
Mandej ì rrok plogështia.
Një ì tretë
Tinëz bën sehir.
Tinëz hedh farëzat tradhtia.

18. EJA, MBUSHMA KOTIN!
Dhe një ditë ndarje
prodhon veç mall,
rindez veç zjarr,
rigëtin veç lot.
Dhe koha na sfidon kot.
Eja, hiqma mallin!
Eja, fikma zjarrin!
Eja, ma fshi lotin!
Eja, mbushma kotin!
Eja, pra, ëndrra e ëndrrës;
hiqmi ca derte të zemrës!


D. PËRSIATJE SHPIRTI

1. REFLEKTIM?
Thonë se mashtrimi
kapërdihet papërtypur
veç herën e parë
E fajtor mbetet
ì ligu mashtrimtar.
Herën e dytë
të ngec në fyt
e të mbyt.
Këtë herë fajtor
mbetesh ti.
Si kishe sytë në ballë?!

¹. TË ARRIJA
Zgjata dorën
të arrija
pafundësinë.
Tia grabisja Zotit
zotësinë.
Zot të vetëm
të shpallja
dashurinë.

3. PULËBARDHAT
Alkiona dhe Kiki*
u shnndërruan në pulëbardha.
Palodhshëm prijnë e mbrojnë
të dashuruarit
dhe dashurinë.
Sna mbetet, veç tu urojmë
rikthimin në origjinë.

*Simbolizojnë dashurinë e fuqishme.


4. SYRI MËKATAR
Prehem nën sqetullën
e vështrimit tënd
lodërtar.
Më ngjan se ndjehem
mjaft qetë.
Sakaqherë ia beh
tundimi zullumqar.
Syri harron veten;
bëhet mëkatar.

5. MEDOEMOS
Lutemi të mbetemi
të njëri-tjetrit
nga zeniti
gjer në Perëndim.
Ajo që na pleks së toku,
Medoemos
kërkon guxim.

6. KUR SHTIRESH
Superseks kur shtiresh,
ti dukesh fals.
Provokon e pret
djemtë të të ngjiten pas.
Dredh vithet, ngjyhesh
me shtresa kremi.
Don të përshfaqesh moderne,
kur as sytë
nuk tì hedhin.

7. KJO NDJESI
Nëse duhemi,
sështë gjihçka.
Nëse duhemi,  quhet e paarrirë.
Po qe se
sì japim sadopak
jetë nga jeta jonë;
letì japim frymë e gjak
nga gjaku ynë.

8. E MUNDSHMJA
Të konvertohej
çdo dashuri në martesë,
e pabesueshme
do quhej gjithsesi.
Shpirti rinor
sdo ta kishte të lehtë.
Edhe të realizohej martesa
pa kurrfarë dashuri,
do përshfaqej sfiduese.
Di ishte
e mundshmja
më e brishtë
në gjithësi

9. MË MIRË
Më mirë të vdesësh
jetën duke dashuruar
orë e çast.
Sështë asesi komode
të jetosh me mungesë dashurie
që shpirtin ta zbras

10. MË KEQKUPTON
Të dhuroj njerëzisht
një buzëqeshje.
Njëherësh
syrin ti ma shkel.
Sa budall më ngjan
me atë ngërdheshje!
Një shpirtmjeran e aq,
një gjysmagjel.

11. SKA GAJLE!
Nëse prej meje
merr një letër,
pa e lexuar mos e gris!
Mbaje si kujtim të zbehtë.
Ska gajle
pse dashuria
nuk na ngjiz.

12. DY FJALË
Çpeshë kanë
fjalët: Të dua!
Perla
që skanë të çmuar.
Mos ì mbaj strukur
në zemër.
Për dy fjalë
bëhem dhëndër.

13. SYTË E MI
Çndjekam për ty sot,
o djalë,
smundem, jo,
ta shpreh me fjalë!
Ti kërkon, çpo mendoj unë.
Sytë e mi
a sflasin shumë?

14. KU JE?
Sa netë të ylberta
kam kaluar
me të përzgjedhurën
e zemrës!
Ku je, ku je, rini e shkuar?
A më çon dot
në parkun mbretëror
të ëndrrës?

15. VEÇ BEHAR
Tek buzëqeshja jote
ì gjej stregë ëndrrës.
Te qielli ì syrit tënd
ì bëj fole zemrës.
Tek një dëshirë
e pashprehur,
tek puthja që ma jep ti,
e ndiej veten jo të pezullt.
Veç behar më vlon nëgji.

16. DUKE VALLËZUAR
Me ty duke vallëzuar
nuk e marr vesh aspak;
jam me vajzën që dua,
apo me ndonjë
zambak.

17. JETIKE
Të martohesha shpejt,
nuk e shkoja nëpërmend.
Ti më erdhe në jetë
si një telash
ì ëmbël.

18. MOS U DORËZO!
Martohesh dhe në fillesë
njëfarësoj
ndihesh mirë.
Mandej pendohesh.
Tek fati lyp mëshirë.
Nëse përkohshëm
se pikas  dashurinë askund;
mos hamendëso,
se gjithçka mori fund!

19. ËNDËRRIM DJALOSHAR
Me urdhër magjik
mblodha shtojzavallet.
Mes tyre
shndritën si smeraldi
miliona vajza.
U bëra vigan.
Fort ì shtrydha malet.
Sajova me floririn e tyre
miliona unaza.

20. ZENIT
Prehem
në çlodhjen tënde të blertë.
Këndoj
me buzët e tua  hark drite.
Ëndërroj
brenda gjumit tënd të qetë
Zgjohem
në mëngjeset e mia poetike.

21. FASADA
Sepse më tremb
kjo dukshmëria jote.
Me flet
me fjalë të përzgjedhura
e me lulka.
Prisja diçka më konforte.
Me joshjet e tua
mos po më fsheh të vërtetën?
Sepse ndiej diçka
si tradhti e freskët

22. TË DUASH
Të dush
me çfarëdolloj çmimi.
Të duash,
pa ì hapur shteg intrigës.
Të duash,
pa arritur
te vetëflijimi.

23. TË DISH
Të dish të zgjedhësh
në jetë.
Të dish të mirëtrajtosh
rastësinë.
Të dish të parandalosh lot e trishtesë.
Të dish të shkrish
një akullzim.
Të dish të vuash.
Të dish të duash.

24. FABULESKË
Një kulpër dredhareshë
u kacavjerr mbi trëndafil.
Pyet bilbli bilbileshën:
Të jetë dashuri,
apo dëshirë?

25. LIRISHPALLJE
Le të vrapojnë dashuritë.
Turravrapin askush
mos ua ndaloftë.
Një San Valentino
qoftë çdo ditë.
Bota kësisoj
sdo jketë të ftohtë.

26. REZERVATI
Për çjanë
Zemërpërvëluar
disa kumte sapo dhashë.
Kryesorin
rezervoj për gruan:
Të më rrojë!
Ta lë pas!

27. VETËURIM:
Pleqëri,
qofsh e bekuar!
Kur tmbyll syt
për natë botë,
Gruaja zemërpikuar
dua të më lajë
me lot.

28. NGADHNJIMTARE
Jetojmë në  një botë
të errët e gënjeshtare.
Terrorizohet e venitet
çdo dëshirë.
Del ngadhnjimtare
ajo ndjesi që sfidon të keqen,
ajo mendje që zotëron veten.
Fiton ajo zemër
që mbron e respekton
dashurinë.

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Nuk eshte e logjikshme te shtyhet me teorine "Hiq e mos keput" njohja e Kosoves prej shteteve sovrane te Botes, nese e ndiejne veten sovrane.
C'u shkakton tkurrje politike pushteteve te shteteve sovrane. Jepeni lajmin e njohjes, se nuk do humbisni kurrgje vec mirenjohjes e respektit te Zotit e te Statujes se Lirise?
U shpreh admirimin tim, nese firmosni qysh sot njohjen syrtare te shtetit te ri te pavarur te KOSOVES.
E gezofsh Pavaresine Kosova trime e liridashese!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shume te bukura ! Me pelqyen te gjitha pa perjashtim. 
Thanks !

----------


## Palma

Suksese z. Jorgo Telo! Mos u ndalshi asnjehere, ne krijimtarine tuaj.
Faleminderit qe i sillni ketu dhe na jepni kenaqesine e leximit.
Pershendetje
PAlma

----------


## Jorgo Telo

POEZI EROTIKE NGA JORGO TELO
(Sipas meloritmit  isopolifonik)


BOTA E PAFUND E ZEMRËS

Dashuria – yll ì këngës, 
Bota e pafund e zemrës.

Dashuria – dallg’ eprush 
cep më cep jetën e mbush.

Dashuri, më shih në sy;
Çdo të ligë e hedh me ty,

Më qëndro te buza pak.
Mos u tremb nga puthja e zjarrt’.

Puthja ësht’ lezeti yt.
Të hap rrugë, nuk të mbyt.

Puthja ësht’ si çelës porte,
 s’do tamtame, s’do konforte.

Puthja e çdo dashurie- 
një dhurat’ prej Perëndie.

Një ilaç që zemrat ngroh, 
që largon acar e lloh…

Dashuria yll ì këngës,
Bota e pafund e zemrës. 



MOJ E BUKUR VETULLHËNA!

“Moj e bukur vetullhëna,
 s’ta them dot, ç’ma thotë zemra!

“Të ndjej  kur më shkon te porta, 
o blbil me shumë nota.

“Nuk më ndez kënga siç dua, 
që të prek telat e tua.

“Djalë, si s’më ke kuptuar.
Syt’ e mi e kanë të shkruar. 

“Mos ma lodh zemrën, moj mike, 
se të di që s’je nazike!

“Jo më pak të njoh dhe unë 
dhe në jetë dhe në punë.

Të mos shkojmë monopatit; 
mespërmes t’ì biem fshatit.

“Rreth e rreth do na këndojnë 
zogjt’ e shumt’ që na rrethojnë.




NË SOFAT TË BUZËS

- Në sofat të buzës
 të rri pakëz dua.
O moj zagorite,
 me sy ç’po më thua?

- Buzët po më digjen, 
buzët duan krua…
Të kuptoj, o djalë,
 me sy të kulluar!

- Vallë, o moj mike,
 ç’t’ì ka përvëluar?
O moj zagorite,
 me sy ç’po më thua?

- Prush m’ì bëri malli, 
zemra e dashuruar
Të kuptoj, o djalë,
 me sy të kulluar!

- Prushi me prush. Xhane, 
mallin a e shuan?
O moj zagorite,
 me sy ç’po më thua?

- Nuk e di ç’të them,
 nuk e kam provuar
Të kuptoj, o djalë,
 me sy të kulluar!



MOJ E DASHURA SI ËNDRRA!
Moj e dashura si ëndrra,
                          moj e dashura!
Pa trokitur hyn te zemra, 
                          moj e dashura!
Ki kujdes, kur të vij unë,
                          moj e dashura!
Llozin portës mos ja vurë, 
                          moj e dashura!
Pse të rri e të pres jashtë, 
                          moj e dashura!
S’mbetet koh’ të lozim bashkë, 
                          moj e dashura!



MARR DYLBITË
Marr dylbit’ për të vështruar.
Ja atje përmbi radhua:
 një si vash’ a një si grua
Çapazi kalit kaluar. 
Malin ngjit duke kënduar.
Ajo shkonte tek ish ftuar.
Unë shihja ì menduar.
Dylbit’ shtrëngoja në duar 
si një plak vullkan ì shuar,
 por me zemër të harbuar. 



FLOKËGREMISUR MBI SUPE
- Flokëgremisur mbi supe,
as vemi nga atat tutje?

- Ì nxituar je, mor djalë!
Shoqet ç’do mendojnë, vallë?

- Shoqet e shokët na dinë,
 pse t’ua fshehim dashurinë?

- Pas pune tek molla ime
 do marrim këngë rinie.

- Këngët-o që ì do shumë.
Ato që kam ngritur unë.

- Ì nxituar je ngahera, 
kemi dhe këngë të tjera.

- E kam ngrit’ për tuy, moj nuse, 
flokëgremisur mbi supe.



BAJAMET E FSHATIT
Në krye të fshatit 
                       stisur tri bajame.
Cilën nga të tria 
                         do ta marr përfare.
Ç’ì gënjen të shkretat 
                                 era gënjeshtare!
Çelin, çelin lule, 
                       mbushur pun’ e madhe.
Pa ardhur behari
                       dalin ashiqare.
Atë që lidh kokrra 
                    do ta bëj manare.



VASHËZA GJIROKASTRITE
Le t’ì hapi portat zemra
 e për ju të rrjedhë kënga
Vashëza, mjaltëza,
Syri juaj burim drite.
Dritëza, mjaltëza,
Vazhëza gjirokastrite!

Mbi kurrizin e kalasë
 unë rri me vete flas.

Flas me vete dhe hedh sytë:
Në çdo lagje xham shtëpitë.

Pastërtore si pasqyra, 
qytetit ì qesh fytyra.

Hedh dylbit’ nëpër oborre,
 ju qendisni në ballkone.

Syt’ ì bredh nëpër dritare
 ecni ju në trotuare.

Mbi kalldrëmet posht’ përpjetë, 
krahpërkrah dilni me djemtë.

Bëhen pleqtë ziliqarë.
Ëndërroj’ vitet që lanë.

Shtohet lulet në qytet, 
se ju lule jeni vet’
Vashëza, mjaltëza,
Syri juaj burim drite;
Dritëza, mjaltëza,
Vazhëza gjirokastrite!



HAPE ZEMRËN!
Sepse druhem para teje, 
S’e marr vesh, nuk e kuptoj.
Ti krenare rri pranë meje.
Mos më tret llambushkë, moj!

Të mendoje sadopak, 
Se sa vuaj unë ì gjori
S’do më lije si guak…
Fol, moj lumi që s’të mori!

Ç’them kështu un’ derëbardhi?
Po të mori , mike, lumi,
Mua dreqi do më marri.
Fjala “Jo” me vret si plumbi.

Zbute pakëz krenarinë;
Dil siç je në të vërtetë.
Se pasioni akujt shkrin
Zemrat shpon si me shigjetë.

S’’ësht’ pasion për pakëz kohë.
Është ndjenjë me themele.
Nuk pres më e s’duroj dot.
Hapma zemrën, gojën çele!

Dhe në dashke ndonjë tjetër
 e t’ma thuash, ndjen vështirë;
Në s’të marrsha dot në prehër, 
do të jem një mik ì mirë. 



NUSJA E RE
Mos e larë je me qumësht,
 moj shtëllungëza e bsrdhë?
Zëri yt (me punë, pa punë) 
po djeg sytë kureshtarë.

Mos hiq vellon, se ì çmende, 
ì tërbove ç’ke përreth.
Shpejt një cohë hidhu llërëve.
Shih si bletët po i mbledh…

Vur një tufëzë me lule
 ashtu kot atje mbi gjoks
T’gjorëve djem zemrën ua shkule.
Mos ì digj të shkretët, mos!

Moj shtëllungëza plot dritë, 
po ku ishe gjer tani?
Si ì fshehe qafën, gjinjtë, 
gjersa u bëre nuse ti?

O ik larg nga lagjia jonë 
e ta mbledhin mendjen djemtë;
 o shëmtohu , sa s’ësht’ vonë,
 se semure dhe ne pleqtë!


BELAJA, SHOKË, BELAJA!
Shkriu dëbora në maja, 
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Zuri shi, u bë hataja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Fshatit seç iu sul rrungaja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Ndau çupën nga mamaja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Shkoi ku deshi kumbaraja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Tek nuk deshi zemr’ e saja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Flasin djemtë maja-maja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
“Eh, ç’na vajti dëm sevdaja!”
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!



ME UJKUN S’BËHET SHAKA
Mjegulla në shtufe ra, moj mama!
T’ì marr qengjat, të vi la, moj mama!
Bie ujku dhe m’ì ha, moj mama!
Apo të rri edhe ca, moj mama!
Me ujkun s’bëhet shaka, moj mama!
Më gris çorapet e ra, moj mama!
Fustanin me flutura, moj mama!
Sandalet me xhufkëza, moj mama!
Shminë me zogëza, moj mama!
Rruazat e bukura, moj mama!
Dhe rripin me sumbulla, moj mama!
M’ì shqyen e m’ì bën naaa, moj mama!
Si të bëj, se ditë s’ka, moj mama!
Të bëj, ç’më thot’ zemëra, moj mama!



ISHTE ËNDËRR, APO Ç’QE?!
Sy ndër sy kur u vështruam, 
Diç të thash’ e diç më the…

Dorë për dorë kur u takuam, 
Biseduam më me nge.

Kur ndenjën faqe për faqe, 
Ca të dridhura më le.

Buzë më buzë firmosëm paqen.
Hajde, ç’përvëlimë qe…!

Kur në det rënkimesh humbëm, 
Ca tallaze ti më dhe.

Muret e shtëpisë u tundën.
Ish një ëndërr apo ç’qe?!



FRESKI E DHËMBELIT
Te hyrje e tunelit pse qëndrove kot?
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Eja sot tek unë, mos e lër për mot!
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Në shtëpinë time gjen gostira plot.
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Bukuroshe mali, o zambak në gotë!
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Të të kem tëtërën, se të dua fort.
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.



NUK NDIEJ TË VELUR
Mu tek lisi si ombrellë
Nuk e di pse heq frymë thellë.
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?

Mu tek molla gonxhe-gonxhe,
Ì flas  zemrës: “Pse u dogje?”
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?

Te burimi si pasqyrë
Pse u prisha në fytyrë?
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?


Te dritarja gjysmë çelur
Rri vështroj e s’ndiej të velur…
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?

Rri vështroj kofshët e bardha
Djersët seç më ikin vardha*…


*vardha (krah.) = pa reshtur



Ç’PATE QË T’U PRE OREKSI?
Vjehrra nuses fjalë ì pleksi:
- Ç’pate që t’u pre oreksi?

Nusja me duart lëshuar
Uli syt’ e turpëruar…

Mëc e mëc nxori dy fjalë:
- Moj mama, di më ka ngjarë!

- Mos e fol, e kuptoj vetë!
Bëfsh një bebe gjer në vjeshtë!”

Ç’u skuq nusja bukuroshe; 
Për ç’kish mbjellur, do të korrte…



MOJ E ARDHURA NË KOHË!
Qengje, moj qengje manare,
U njohëm të vegjël fare!

Sa shpejt u bëre shelege
Mollë e pjekur midis degëve.

Moj e ardhura në kohë,
Eja, hiqma këtë llohë!

Hiqma llohën që gris shpirtin,
Para se vitet të ikin.



PJERGULL E THARË NË BRINJË
Pjergulla me rrush të zi
Shumë e menduar po rri.
Vështron arrën përkarshi.
Arrës pse ia vure synë?
Pse u ndëre tek s’arrin?
Pjergullo në rrukullimë,
Arra nuk të bëri mirë.
S’t dha dritë, s’të dha frymë.
Vetëm sa të shtrydhi gjinë…



ÇTHONË SYTË E TU TË SHKRUAR?
Ç’thonë syt’ëe tu të shkruar?
Thonë qenke dashuruar.
Moj zyzeza buzëgaze,
Dashuruar qenke taze.
Shat’ a tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçe
Si burbuq në mes të fletëve.
Kush të hyri ty në mendje?
Ç’vend ì le në zemrën tende?
Flokëdredhura mëndafsh, 
Ngreji syt’, aman, më qafsh!
Dhe pa folur, të ndjej ç’thua:
Ti në zemër më ke mua.
Kujton natën e kaluar…



THËLLËZË, PSE U PENDOVE?
Nxori kumbulla burbuq
Bëra për nga Shkëmbi ì Kuq*.

Poshtë shkëmbit në një rrëzë
Rrinte trembur një thëllëzë.

Shkoi gjer në rrëz’ të malit.
Si u lodh, ecjen e ndali.

Dhe…nga që ma dinte huqin,
Nisi këngën: “Kuqri-kuqri!”

Unë – fshehur në dëllinjë
Ja mora me fërshëllimë.

Fërshëlleva sa u lodha,
Por thëllëzën dot s’e ndolla.

S’dija këngë thëllëzore,
Moj thëllëzë, që u pendove?!

*Shkëmbi ì Kuq (top.)=shpelle e kuqërremte
 prane fshatit tim Konckë ne Zagori.



TEK SOFATI Ì GURRËS
Përmbi lug të gurrës
Gurullonte ujë.
Buzët vure ti, 
Buzët vura unë.

Më tej seç më shkrepi.
S’e ndjeva as vetë.
Mora një grusht ujë,
E hodha përpjetë.

Bluza jote e hollë, 
Seç t’u lag në supe.
Në fillim u trembe 
E pastaj u skuqe.

Një bilbil ì lodhur
Në deg’ të qershisë
Na mbuloi me këngë.
S’na ì ndau sytë.

Ç’u bë ziliqar
Bilbil këngëtari; 
Tek na shihte pranë
Porsi dy zogj mali.

Tek sofati ì gurrës
Çlodheshin nën hije.
Shalli ì hollë të ngjante
Vello nusërie…



U RRITE, SA M’U MBUSH SYRI
Që kur ishe aguridhe,
Syrin ty ta kisha hedhë.
Ise akoma jeshile,
Shegë, moj e mira shegë!

Nëpër fletë, nëpër degë
U rrite, sa m’u mbush syri.
Lum kush të ka përkëdhelë!
Rroft’ e qoftë kush të rriti!

Por, m’ì lumturi jam unë, 
Që të bëra ty për vete.
Faqekuqeja me vulë,
Pjekur-o për ziafete.

Me gjethen tënde të njomë
Fshima pak djersën mbi vetull.
Eja, moj, që të na shonë
Faq për faqe mbështetur!


MOS U NGUT!
Kur po dilje nga dyqani
T’u ngrit fundi ì fustanit.

T‘u ngrit fustani përpjetë.
Hodhe sytë rreth e rreth.

Disa djem që ishin pranë,
“Mashalla!” - në një zë thanë.

Kur fustanin ule vetë; 
T’u hap bluza fletë-fletë.

Syt’ padashur kisha hedhë.
Pashë dy si ftonj të verdhë.

Si të verdhë a si të bardhë;
E ktheva kokën mënjanë.

Kush ka fat, moj trëndafile,
T’ì shijojë ato”burime”?

Mos u ngut, thëllëzë mali
Lart me nge pret thëllëzari!



KAM NJË XHENG NË ZEMËR
Kam një xheng një si maraz,
Kur të vij, mike, nga pas.
As me fjalë nuk të ngas.
Ti më thua: “Mos m’u qas!”

Po përse, mike, përse?
E harrove, ç’më the dje?
Mos më bën ndonjë hile, 
Apo turp nga bota ke?!

Në e ke me pishmanllëk, 
Unë s’bëj as gëk as mëk.
Por te syt’ të shoh një cërk’
Të rreh zemra me tëk-tëk.

Eja, veten mos mundo!
Se të dua siç më do!
Të kalojmë kohën-o
Me mjaltin e shpirtit-o!



TË ADMIROJ, POR…
Ì mbledh djemtë, moj çapkëne.
Ç’nur natyra ty të fali!
Buzëlule, ballëhënë
Qerpikshtizë, sykristali.

Kushdo pret, të t’shtijë në dorë.
Çmendur teje, por më kot.
N’flokt’ e mi ka rënë borë.
Dhe me ta duket se lot.

Të jetë lodër e jo tallje.
Të më fyesh, bën mëkat.
T’admiroj, moj shtojzavalle,
Lodrat, sytë e vetëm kaq.

Ma prano një fjalë miku:
Mos e përhumb bukurinë!
Me zjarr zemre, sy fisniku;
Gjej, moj mike, dashurinë!



ME PASQYRË DO TË TË DJEG
Me pasqyrëzën e xhepit
Gjithë diellin e mora.
Në oborr atje te cepi
Që nga rruga ta dërgova.

Prit e hiç, s’lëvize fare.
Ta dërgova si sinjal…
Kushedi me mend ç’më shave:
“Ç’bën kështu, more budall!”

Jam “budall” e nazeli, 
Sytë – qelq kur t’ì verboj.
Po ç’t’ì bësh zemrës që s’rri
Dhe më nxit, shelege, moj!

Të verboj e prapë më vidhesh.
Mirëkuptim ti nuk më jep.
Tjetër herë sado të fshihesh;
Me pasqyrë do të të djeg.

Me ç’pasqyrë, do thuash ti.
Do fillosh, djalosh, me diell?
Do t’të djeg me syt’ e mi.
Syt e mi – një copë qiell…



ZONJUSHES
Sa të pashë, syrin ma mbushe,
Aman, dale. ,moj zonjushe,
Eja, eja sylarushe!

Të keqen e asaj gushe.
Dil e hidhu prej gëmushe!
Mos u fsheh, moj lepurushe!
Mos rrëshqit si gjarpërushe!
Lezet ke, siç je – drenushe.
Ma jep fjalën, faqeprushe.
Këtë zemrën time mbushe!
Kur të vi të të t’marr për nuse,
Do më shohshh në ballë të krushqve.
Aman, dale. ,moj zonjushe,
Eja, eja sylarushe!



NË DITËT QË VILEJ RRUSHI
Në ditët që vilej rrushi
Vashëzo, moj bandille.
Syrino ç’ma vërvije.
Mua gëzimi më mbushi:
Erdhe me faqet si prushi.
Erdhe, erdhe qeshi xhani 
Me syn’ e ndritur si xhami.
Pranë rrimë, fjalë s’themi.
Buza jote si melhemi.
Nënat tutje diç po thonë…
Domosdo për dasmën tonë…
Vashëzo, moj bandille.
Syrino ç’ma vërvije.



MOJ E VOGËL BALLËDRITË!

Moj e vogël ballëdritë,
Pse, moj, pse po m’ì ngul sytë?
Ç’ì trazove me të mitë
Si në blu si të jeshiltë.

Oh, e di, moj lodërtare; 
Me vështrime më ngordh fare.
Tëpkën si një magjistare
Zemrës m’iu bëre pjesëtare…



A DURON TRUPI PA NGRËNË?
Ç’më griu malli ç’më griu, 
si duroj, a derëziu!
Për një mike nga Veriu
Eh, ç’më magjepsi leshprera
Me ato sjelljet e tjera…
Dhe të jetë mot ì ftohtë.
Kurmi ì saj – oxhak ì ngrohtë.
Të duroj, më thonë të tërë
A duron trupi pa ngrënë?
  si duroj, a derëziu!



EJA PAK, TË VIJ NË VETE!
Ishte gusht a shtator ishte
Lajthi mblidhja në lajthishte.
S’mund t rri pa e përmendur:
Një trupvogëlë ketrushe, 
Fustanshkurtër, bluzëkuqe.
Ku na u fshehe, moj burbuqe?
Ku u zhduke, kullumbri,
Moj faqja ngjyrëlajthi.
Na bën lodra a s’e di?
Nëpër dendësin’ e fletve, 
Eja pak, të vij në vete!



NË BALLKON MË RRIJE
Në ballkon më rrije,
Lulet bënin hije.
Ulur këmbë mbi këmbë.
Ç’nur të kishte rënë!
Mos luaj me mua,
Moj gjunjëzbuluar!
Lart të ngjitem dua,
Por jam ì duruar.
Do ta marr më shtruar, 
Të dal ì fituar…


VASHËZ-O, BUZAQERSHI
Do shkul zemrën ta jap ty,
                       vashëz-o, buzaqershi!
Në daç mbaje hajmali.
Në daç zaptoje në gji.
Unë pa zemër do rri,
Se zemra ime je ti.
Mos më lodh, moj syulli,
Se merr zemra arrati.



TRËNDAFILE, NUSE JETE
Moj trëndafilja në hije,
Eja, dalim në kopshtije!
Rrezes diellit mos iu tremb, 
Moj e rritura në shkëmb!
Fshihiu mjegullës pa cipë; 
Të guç gushën, të puth sytë.
Unë po të marr me vete,
Trëndafile, nuse jete.


OBORRI PLOT TRËNDAFILË
Oborri plot trëndafilë, 
Konxhe trëndafileja,
Moj fustanjeshileja!

Mbi të gjitha feksje tinë.
Vetëm ti ma mbushe synë.
S’të këputa atë ditë.
Thash’ të kolmeshe njëçikë.
T’ì bëje petalet tumbë,
Ashtu siç merak kam unë..
Kam maraz edhe kam frikë:
Mos të zërë breshër e ngricë…
Konxhe trëndafileja,
Moj fustajeshileja!



TË TË MARR TË TËRË
Çfarë të paskam bërë, 
                    moj shpirte, moj xhane?
Pse më qëndron rëndë.
Sa herë të kam thënë:
Të të marr të tërë.
Siç e kemi lënë
Me krushq e me këngë, 
                      moj shpirte, moj xhane!



FSHATIN E NGRITI KËNGA
Fshatin seç engriti kënga,
              flutur, moj krahëergjenda!
More djalë në fshat brenda.
Deshe vet’ a ta dha nëna?
Desha vet’ se ma dha zemra.
Njohëm shoshoqin nga rrënja…



KUR PRANVERA SAPO NISI
Kur pranvera sapo nisi, 
Në dritare diçka krisi.
Perden tyl përpak ma grisi.
Cëk – në qafë më cimbisi.
Obobo, ç’u frikësova!
Batanijen tej e hodha,
Por, ç’e do se u zbulova.
Edhe kaq deshi bilbili.
Në krevat pa merak hyri.
Ndeza dritën dhe e pashë.
“Ç’do, bilbil, këtu?”- ì thashë.
Desha s’desha me të rashë
Edhe s’u gdhiva më vashë.



NJËRI – TJETRIN DESHËM HAPUR
- Diellin sapo fsheh mali,
Më bëhet një komb përnbrenda.
S’duroj, sa prapë të dali;
Të kërcas’ puna dhe kënga.

- Mbrëmja jonë plot drit e hënë
Kombin ta zgjidh shpejt, o djalë!
Nata kalon me një ëndërr.
Prapë vjen mëngjesi ì bardhë.

- Moj e shpejt’ si erë mali,
Pjergull-o, lastar ì njomë,
Njëri – tjetrit ia dimë hallin.
Sup më sup, moj, tek punojmë.

- Njëri – tjetrin deshëm hapur,
Nëpër fshat kush s’na ka parë?
Dashuria jonë e pastër – 
Si e ardhmja jonë e mbarë.


HAJDE, ZOGË ALAMEÇE!
Mos më rri kaq kryeneçe
Hajde zogë alameçe*,
Kur u bëre njëzet vjeçe!
Si s’t’ì paska ënda qejfet?
Jeta pa qejfe nuk vete.
Ç’do mbamë mend prej kësaj jete?
Mos mbaj hatërin e pleqve.
Pleqt’ të velur janë për vete…
Hajde, zogë alametçe,
Kur u bëre njëzet vjeçe?!

*alameçe (krah.)= e mrekullueshme 



BUKUROSHEE PRILLIT
Të përcolli nëna në Qafë të Udinit
Aman lule e njomë, 
Bukuroshe e prillit!
Veten time pashë te bebja e syrit.
Një pas një ia hiqja fletët trëndafilit.
Pupu, ç’m’u rrënqethën rrëmbëzat e shpirtit!
Sa u kthye nëna, vrapuam drejt blirit.
Si pambuk na ngjante sheshi ì trifilit.
Telikosur sosëm afër Shen Sotirit. 
Aman lule e njomë, 
Bukuroshe e prillit!


NË U BËFSHA
Në u bëfsha porsi zoçkë,
Do t t’ulem mu mbi kokë.

Në u bëfsha porsi flutur,
Do të t’rri mbi syt’ e bukur.

Në u bëfsha si një mizë,
Do të t’futem mu në sisë.

Në u bëfsha suferinë,
Do ma ndjesh mirë freskinë.

Në u bëfsha arz’ e sertë,
Do të hyj , ku nuk ta pret…

Le pa le, n’u bëfsha xhind,
Do a s’do, do të të bind..

Pastaj mendjen do ta ndash:
Brenda vetes do më mbash.



NUK JAM ÇUPË SI NJËHERË
Trim, o trim, balukeprerë,
Ç’do mbi derë e nën derë?
Nuk jam çupë si njëherë.
Sot jam nënë dhe me bebe.
Kam me kë të përkëdhelem
Mos harxho më kot sinjalet!
Për ç’bëmë gjer dje, na falet…
Qejfin shoshoqit ia bëmë.
Tani guri zuri vendë…



NË SHULLË TË GJOKSIT NJOMË
Në shullë të gjokst njomë, në-o në shullë.
Të mbështetem ca, pranomë, në-o në shullë.
Në të dhembtë pak, duromë, në-o në shullë.
Në fillim si hollë e hollë, në-o në shullë.
Për më gjetkë, si ta shomë, në-o në shullë.
Se e tëra je e njomë, në-o në shullë.



MESPËRMES LUMIT
Përtej e përkëtej lumit me dallgë
Dhe djali dhe vasha – ballëpërballë.

Me duar, me shenja diç po thonë
Por zhurma dhe dallgët ì pengojnë.

Nga djali, nga vasha shpresa s’humbi;
Ndaj rrinin edhe prisnin t’binte lumi.

Dhe shiu dhe dielli vesh u morën:
Një iku, një doli, dallgët shporrën.

Plot mall mespërmes lumit të shtruar
Të dy djalë e vajzë u përqafuan.



POSHTË DRITARES
Poshtë dritares të shkova,
Lart vështrimin e dërgova.

Kishe hipur në dritare.
Me merak xhamat po laje.

Po ì fshije me merak.
Ndritte këmisha fap-fap!

Si në çark seç u gozhdova.
Hape derën, se u lodha!

Si na rrihet, vetullçark
Pa u puthur larg e larg?



NË JE ESHKË, STRRALL JAM UNË
Vashë, o vashë, as më thua,
Mos kastile shkon në krua?

Shkon në krua ti kastile.
Çon për ujë mushkën me zile.

Zilkat nuk më duhen mua,
Se të thjeshtë ty të dua!

Të lakmoj si vajzë të thjeshtë
Mos u ndiz, se nuk je eshkë!

Në je eshkë, strrall jam unë.
Të dy tok sosim çdo punë…



MENDJE KU V ETE?
Kur tund qumshtin në vedrushe
Shkund dhe mendjen fluturuese:

Ku vete, mendje, ku vete?
Hidhesh nga qejfet në derte…

Qejfe kish kur ishte vakti.
Tani hallet rritin shtatin.

Mos bridh, mendje, kot më kot.
Mos u zgjat, tek s’arrin dot!



NUK DUROHET
Ç’gjynahe kam bërë ì gjori?
Mikja pse s’më lëshon pë?

Sa ta shoh, djalli e mori, 
Pa të qetë do ta lë.

Në u puthçim ndonjëherë.
Më pastaj nuk e ngas më.

Po më erdhi dot në derë,
Nat’ e ditë do rri me të.

Nuk e di ç’do bëj ì ngrati.
Do rri zgjuar a do flë.

Ama, edhe prit të presim,
Nuk durohet, s’është gjë.



NËPËR ËNDRRA
Do t’ia marr, siç ma thotë zemra.
Do t’u flas për disa ëndrra…

Ëndrrat-o që ndaj të gdhirë
Ma trazojnë’ gjumin e mirë.

Ëndrrat-o me ca lanete
Më bëjnë të flas me vete.
Flas ì vetëm nëpër gjumë:
“Ç’doni, lanete, tek unë?

Nuk e shihni ç’kam për faqe?
Shortin tim si meshë Pashke.



NËPËR SUFERINË
Sa filloi një suferinë,
Zbritën varg dhëntë në brinjë.
Dha bariu fërshëllimë.
E dëgjoi zonja Marinë.
Doli vrap përmbi kodrinë.
Zogjt’ e tmbur cicërinë.
Rrotulloi Marina synë.
Sa ì ndeshi me barinë.
Dy vështrimet xixëllinë.
Ndjeu shpella drithërimë.

Bariu e zonja Marinë
S’pritën mbrëmjen e shtëpinë.
Nuk përfillën suferinë.
E ndezën “zjarrin” në brinjë.
Më të lumtë, moj Marinë!



BLETËZ-O, BIJË E NËNESË!
- Pse t’u lag syri me djersë,
Bletëz-o, bij’ e nënesë?
- S’është djers’ po është vesë,
Mbledhur-o që në mëngjes.
Nëpër lulet e bahçesë.
Po vë mjaltin shtresë-shtresë.
Ëmbëlsirë për fejesë…



MJEGULL E BARDHË
Mjegull e bardhë mbi shkëmb,
Ç’’ke që ngele në një vend?

Mos ke shtënë dashuri
Me hënën ballëflori?

S’rri dot hëna pa lodruar.
Ësht’ me qiellin – dashuruar.

Veç atij ia ka dhënë besën.
Mjegull gjej një mjegull tjetër.



MOS U MBODHIS!*
Tek marr shatën dhe ujis,
Vështroj ty ulur nën lis.
Shoh se si duart lëviz.
Me lezet veten stolis.
Cëk-cëk vetullat cimbis.
Ì derdh flokët mbi kurriz.
Ulem shushatur mbi plis.
Me mendje çoç mollois…
Veç për ty atje nën lis,
Moj lastarja qiparis!
Rritu ca, mos u mbodhis!
Unë me sy të gudulis,
 kurse tjetri të ujdis…

* mbodhis (gr.) = vono



KUR DUHEMI
Pa qëllim atje te lisat 
Pak me bërryl të gudulisa.

Injën pakëz e largove, 
Por nuk ike as nuk fole.

Kaq m’u desh, për kokën tënde.
Lehtë të kapa për llëre.

Faqja jote porsi gruri
Beharin në sy ma pruri.

Me nur të asaj gërshete
Kokën tek mua mbështete.

Shum koh’ ç’të ishte, vallë,
Edhe pranë dhe të ndarë?

Më në fund më the të thashë:
“Duhemi, pa rrimë bashkë!”



A MË SHËRON DOT?
Mbrëmë më sëmure.
Zemra: bot-e-bot.
Faqekarafile, 
a më shëron dot?

Frynte suferinë 
tek rrija në portë.

Kërkova ta hapja, 
Nuk e hapja dot. 

Disa herë ì gjori 
e godita fort.

Po ti nuk  u ndjeve, 
Prita kot më kot.

Nuk di.. s’më dëgjove
A s’më prisje sot?

O ç’më plevitose, 
Kur prisja të ngroht’!



TUFËZA ME MENEKSHE
Gdhirë dita mirë s’qe,
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Malit ç’iu ngjite me nge,
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Ëndrrat  në mesudhë ì le,
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Seç u nise jelekçe*
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Por në tjetër “klimë” re…
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
“Bobo, ç’bëra!” – pa zë the.
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Ku më dërgove ,nëne?
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Të tha nëna: “S’ka gajle!”
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Do mësohesh dhe atje,
                    Tufëza me menekshe!

*jelekçe (krah.)= gjysmë zhveshur, vetëm me jelek 



ÇMIMI…
Them të shkoj , ku nuk nuk kam shkuar.
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Do kërkoj ç’nuk kam kërkuar.
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Them t’ia plas mikes në portë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Ç’kam t’ia them me zë të fortë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Lëre, në m’u zemëroftë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Edhe fjalë në lëshoftë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Do pres të fitojë durimi
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Varet se me çfarë çmimi
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!



TË DUA, KONXHE, TË DUA!
Fshehur nën gjethet e tua,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Konxhe, pse rri e frikuar?
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Fletët hap, eja me mua!
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap mjaltë të kulluar,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap diell të qëruar;
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap syt’ e kaltëruar;
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap shpirtin e duruar,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Dhe zemrën e përvëluar,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Do të vish, a si më thua?
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!



O SOT O KURRË!
Moj qenushezë leshdrudhë, 
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Vjen e ikën si furtunë,
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Na ì le djemtë pa punë.
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Syt’ mbi ty ì mbajnë pullë,
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Sa gremisen, vrasin gjunë.
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Kë për zemër ke më shumë?
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Jepe fjalën…sot o kurrë,
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Mblidhe mendjen , moj leshdrudhë!
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!



DO DUROJMË DHE NJËÇIKË
- Mbasdreke shumë të prita,
Fustan kaltëra me pika!
Të kërkova s’të arrita,
Moj syndezura me drita!

- Të t’gënjej, më bie pika,
O djalosh syri me çika!
Duke pritur të mërzita.
Jam e vogël, s’ka ardhë dita.

- Pran’ teje kaloj përditë, 
Zepërprusheja bardhikë.
Kur t’ì hedh, pse m’ì hedh sytë?
Moj lastareja sybbriskë!

- Pran’ e kemi bahçet tona.
S’kemi nevojë për nojma*.
Pranë kemi dhe shtëpitë;
Do durojmë dhe n jëçikë.

* nojma (gr.)=shenja




MË SILL NË VETE!
Jam ì ri tamam në moshë.
Më dhemb zemër edhe kokë.

As më thoni, ç’të kem, vallë?
Mos të ftohtë do kem marrë?

A mos është përcëllimë,
Që mundoka shumë rininë?

Ti, moj, ti që më sjell ethe, 
Eja pak, të vij në vete!



PËR NJOLLAT…
Ç’janë këto njolla në gushë e në llërë?
Aman, ruaj veten, moj mollë e pabërë!

Ç’t’ì solli nishanët në gushë e në faqe?
A s’ì sheh si janë – ngjyrë manushaqe…

Në do që të piqesh, të t’ket’ zili molla;
Ruaj veten, mike, nga të shkretat njolla!...



PËR BEHARIN
- Dimri iku dhe na la, o behar more behar!
Ti na erdhe dalngadal’, o behar, more behar!
Dhe po ikën me revan, o behar, motre behar!
Pse s’na ndënje edhe ca, o behar, more behar!
“Si lë dot nën’ e baba,  o djalo zemërbehar!
U fejova në janar, o djalo zemërbehar!
Miku thot’ do të të marr, o behar, more behar!
Qysh tani në vjesht’ të parë, o behar, more behar!
S’bëhen gjërat barabar, o behar, more behar!
Por u bëfshin pa zarar, o behar, more behar!



PARA PASQYRËS
Mbeti çupa në pasqyrë.
Vështron puçrat në fytyrë.

Mos e vur në merak veten.
Çoç ka zemra ca sekrete…

Vuan vajza për një djalë.
Ësht’ në moshë për në kalë.

Mos ì lyej, mos ì ngjyej
Ato shenja dashurie!

Merre djalin, moj lastare,
Ta shohsh veten qiqër fare.



SI TË NJOH, ASHTU TË DUA!
Fytyrëëmbëla njomzake,
Ballëngjyera me dritë,
Bukureza fluturake,
Pse më step, kur m’ì hedh sytë?

Të të shoh, nuk lodhem kurrë.
Syt’ e mi çlodh qeshja jote.
Trëndafili yt në buzë
Si qëndron e si s’rrëzohet?!

Moj e ëmbëla mes lulesh,
Rrezear të kullon syri.
Hyn në zemër e nuk shkulesh.
Midis nesh pranvera hyri.

Më kot stepim njëri – tjetrin
Me të rrahurat e zemrës.
Vetëm ne ia dimë lezetin,
Ç’shije ka nektari ì ëndrrës.

Bykureza lodërtare,
Mbaje zjarrin, mos e shuaj!
As të sertë as manare, 
Siç të njoh, ashtu të dua!



PUTHJA
Puthen ëndrra e dëshirat,
Puthen syt’ e puthen faqet.
Puthen lulet erëmira,
Trëndafilat,manushqet.

Puthen zemrat me shoshoq.
Puthet n’ballë mençuria.
Puthen buzët  s’ndahen dot.
E ngroh xhanin mirësia.

Ì puth era gjithë lulet.
E puth dielli gjithësinë.
Puth plot zjarr e plot pekule
Dashuria dashurinë..



LARGO TË FTOHTIN NGA BUZA!
Ballëmbuluara cullufe,
Pse m’ì tundke ata supe? 

Kur të të bjerë inati,
Ulu pakëz te sofati.

Largoje ndrojtjen nga zemra,
Lëri të shpërthejnë ëndrrat.

Largo të ftohtin nga buza;
Lëre të ndizet nga shpuza.

Prushi zjarrt’ që të jap unë,
Të ngroh xhanin , s’të djeg kurrë.



AS AVASH E AS NXITUAR
Mos u ngut, o shpirt, o djalë,
Me durim e merr kalanë!
As avash e as nxituar
Të dy dalim të fituar…

Jam e drojtur dhe e qetë.
Jam e urtë, s’jam e sertë.
Mos ma hidh syrin si çarku!
Mos ma shto më tej merakun.

Kam një hall që s’ta jap fjalën.
Zemëroj nënën dhe babën.
Më mbajnë vajzë me kimet.
Më thonë: “Prit edhe dy vjet!

Çfarë ke, ì them mamasë.
Pse s’ma le zemrën të flasë?
A nuk di veten ta ruaj?
Sa do rri nën çadrën tuaj?

Jam në moshë, jam në ditë; 
Njoh të mirat, ligësitë.
Gjuhn’ e zogjve, po të dija
Kaq e ngathët nuk do rrija…



NAZET E TUA
Në të ri më bëje naze,
Tak me vetull, fap me supe.
Tani po më shfaqesh taze:
Buzënjomë, faqekuqe.

Unë u plaka, ti s’u plake.
Kush di nazet ç’na ì gjeti!
Ndënë gjuh’ na mbetën llafet
Dhe pak prush rinie mbeti…

Tani ëmbël ma hedh synë,
Sikur ndjell ndopak pendesë.
Ti në shpirt nuk paske brymë
Si dikur… veç pakëz vesë.

Veç kjo vesë mbi gjethe vjeshte
Më nuk vlen. A e kupton?
Po s’e puthën vesën rrezet,
Lart në qiell s’ka si shkon.

Në të ri më bëje naze
Dhe e re dukesh sërish.
Jet’ e mbushur me tallaze
Na afron apo na prish?



ZGJEDHJE
Moj e veshur në të holla,
Midis shoqeve të zgjodha!

Të zgjodha, siç desha vetë,
Pa dëgjuar ca të tretë.

Po ti, zemër, a e di,
Sytë pse hodha tek ty?

Mbi ty kur ì hodha sytë,
Më turbullove, moj dritë!

Ma there  zemrën e gjirit
Me atë strallin e syrit.



KUR U BËRA DHËNDËR
Edhe atë ditë, kur u bëra dhëndër,
Mike, o moj mike, ç’m’u shtire në ëndërr!

Pse je kaq e keqe, pse nuk ke mëshirë?
Mos m’u qas më netve, moj kup’ e papirë!

Mos do ma kthesh mendjen, të nis nga e para
E në portën tënde të dëgjoj të shara?!

Mos më hyr në ëmdërr, mike, nëpër netë!
Kam në mend e zemër vetëm një në jetë!



DASHURISË QË U PENGUA
Mike e viteve rinore
Pse më fshihesh dhe tani?
Çerdhen tënde e ndërtove.
Ç’të mundon, a mund ta di?

Unë për vete…më beso
Brenda zemrës s’të kam shuar.
Edhe sot po e kujtoj
Dashurin’ e pambaruar.

Kur mblidhja këngë bilbilash, 
Mblidhja ngjyrat e ylberit.
Mblidhje erë trëndafilash;
Ty t’ì sillja përnjëheri…

Seç mendoje ti për mua
Afshin që fshihje në gji;
Në sy ta shihja të shkruar
Dhe te buzët – lëngështi.

Zemrën dashurizhuritur
Gati sa s’ma ndizje flakë
Me atë ballin e ndritur,
Me gushën e me ato krahë.

Ato ndjenja shkuan, vanë.
Kush ì ftohu, s’ kuptoj.
Diç  ka mbet nga prushi ì parë…
A e ndjen, mikeshë, moj?!



MOS U MËRZIT!
Mos të mbetet hatri, grua,
Grua të mos vësh merak.
Gjithë këngët që kam shkruar, 
Nuk t’ì kam fshehur aspak.

Shumë nepse dashurie
Do të ndeshësh nëpër vargje.
Janë huqe këngërie
Veç për harmoni e paqe.

Paqen që kërkon poeti,
S’do t’ia rrëmbejë askujt.
Edhe zemrën unë ì shkrreti
A nuk ia fala dikujt?

Dhe dikushi ishe ti:
Dritë mes vargjesh dashurie.
Qenia jote mbjell freski.
Më ndez mall , stinë rinie.

Ndaj lëshoj penën pa frë:
Këndoj gjithë dashuritë…
Se atje fill jeta zë.
Për kaq gjë mos m’u mërzit!



SIÇ DO TI
Nuk harrohet ajo ditë
Një ditë pas Vitit të Ri.

Me të afërm edhe miq
U nisa për  Milari*.

Me dyfek sportiv në krahë,
Gjoja si për gjueti…

Dhe më pe edhe të pashë.
Se ç’mendoje, nuk e di.

Për vete krar ì dhashë:
Ajo ç’doja, ishe ti.

Kur u kthyem për në fshat,
Doli xhaxhai karshi.

- Si shkoi gjahu? – na tha.
Thëllëzë a kushedi…

- Një zogë gjetëm, - ì thashë – 
Na kaloi mbi qershi.

- Zogë, zogë, aq më mirë,-
Tha xhaxhi muhabetçi.

Baba, nënë lotët fshinë.
Gazi ì parë në shtëpi.




TINGUJT E SHPIRTIT
Ditë për ditë tingujt e shpirtit
Dalin vetëm-o.
Hapin derën edhe ikin
Marrin rrugët-o.

Gjasme marrin lej’ nga zemra.
Zemra sikur hesht.

Mua xhanin ma grin tënga.
Edhe qaj dhe qesh…

Qaj kur tingujt që më dalin,
S’dinë se ku venë.

Qesh përdore kur më marrin
Dimër edhe verë.

Tinguj shpirti, tinguj xhani
O këngët e mia!

Me shoshoqin mos u hani,
Se u grin zilia!

O ju këngë, duf ì zemrës,
Shkoni me kujdes!

Emër ju më keni dhënë
Tash dhe kur të vdes.


























































































POEZI EROTIKE NGA JORGO TELO
(Sipas meloritmit  isopolifonik)


BOTA E PAFUND E ZEMRËS

Dashuria – yll ì këngës, 
Bota e pafund e zemrës.

Dashuria – dallg’ eprush 
cep më cep jetën e mbush.

Dashuri, më shih në sy;
Çdo të ligë e hedh me ty,

Më qëndro te buza pak.
Mos u tremb nga puthja e zjarrt’.

Puthja ësht’ lezeti yt.
Të hap rrugë, nuk të mbyt.

Puthja ësht’ si çelës porte,
 s’do tamtame, s’do konforte.

Puthja e çdo dashurie- 
një dhurat’ prej Perëndie.

Një ilaç që zemrat ngroh, 
që largon acar e lloh…

Dashuria yll ì këngës,
Bota e pafund e zemrës. 



MOJ E BUKUR VETULLHËNA!

“Moj e bukur vetullhëna,
 s’ta them dot, ç’ma thotë zemra!

“Të ndjej  kur më shkon te porta, 
o blbil me shumë nota.

“Nuk më ndez kënga siç dua, 
që të prek telat e tua.

“Djalë, si s’më ke kuptuar.
Syt’ e mi e kanë të shkruar. 

“Mos ma lodh zemrën, moj mike, 
se të di që s’je nazike!

“Jo më pak të njoh dhe unë 
dhe në jetë dhe në punë.

Të mos shkojmë monopatit; 
mespërmes t’ì biem fshatit.

“Rreth e rreth do na këndojnë 
zogjt’ e shumt’ që na rrethojnë.




NË SOFAT TË BUZËS

- Në sofat të buzës
 të rri pakëz dua.
O moj zagorite,
 me sy ç’po më thua?

- Buzët po më digjen, 
buzët duan krua…
Të kuptoj, o djalë,
 me sy të kulluar!

- Vallë, o moj mike,
 ç’t’ì ka përvëluar?
O moj zagorite,
 me sy ç’po më thua?

- Prush m’ì bëri malli, 
zemra e dashuruar
Të kuptoj, o djalë,
 me sy të kulluar!

- Prushi me prush. Xhane, 
mallin a e shuan?
O moj zagorite,
 me sy ç’po më thua?

- Nuk e di ç’të them,
 nuk e kam provuar
Të kuptoj, o djalë,
 me sy të kulluar!



MOJ E DASHURA SI ËNDRRA!
Moj e dashura si ëndrra,
                          moj e dashura!
Pa trokitur hyn te zemra, 
                          moj e dashura!
Ki kujdes, kur të vij unë,
                          moj e dashura!
Llozin portës mos ja vurë, 
                          moj e dashura!
Pse të rri e të pres jashtë, 
                          moj e dashura!
S’mbetet koh’ të lozim bashkë, 
                          moj e dashura!



MARR DYLBITË
Marr dylbit’ për të vështruar.
Ja atje përmbi radhua:
 një si vash’ a një si grua
Çapazi kalit kaluar. 
Malin ngjit duke kënduar.
Ajo shkonte tek ish ftuar.
Unë shihja ì menduar.
Dylbit’ shtrëngoja në duar 
si një plak vullkan ì shuar,
 por me zemër të harbuar. 



FLOKËGREMISUR MBI SUPE
- Flokëgremisur mbi supe,
as vemi nga atat tutje?

- Ì nxituar je, mor djalë!
Shoqet ç’do mendojnë, vallë?

- Shoqet e shokët na dinë,
 pse t’ua fshehim dashurinë?

- Pas pune tek molla ime
 do marrim këngë rinie.

- Këngët-o që ì do shumë.
Ato që kam ngritur unë.

- Ì nxituar je ngahera, 
kemi dhe këngë të tjera.

- E kam ngrit’ për tuy, moj nuse, 
flokëgremisur mbi supe.



BAJAMET E FSHATIT
Në krye të fshatit 
                       stisur tri bajame.
Cilën nga të tria 
                         do ta marr përfare.
Ç’ì gënjen të shkretat 
                                 era gënjeshtare!
Çelin, çelin lule, 
                       mbushur pun’ e madhe.
Pa ardhur behari
                       dalin ashiqare.
Atë që lidh kokrra 
                    do ta bëj manare.



VASHËZA GJIROKASTRITE
Le t’ì hapi portat zemra
 e për ju të rrjedhë kënga
Vashëza, mjaltëza,
Syri juaj burim drite.
Dritëza, mjaltëza,
Vazhëza gjirokastrite!

Mbi kurrizin e kalasë
 unë rri me vete flas.

Flas me vete dhe hedh sytë:
Në çdo lagje xham shtëpitë.

Pastërtore si pasqyra, 
qytetit ì qesh fytyra.

Hedh dylbit’ nëpër oborre,
 ju qendisni në ballkone.

Syt’ ì bredh nëpër dritare
 ecni ju në trotuare.

Mbi kalldrëmet posht’ përpjetë, 
krahpërkrah dilni me djemtë.

Bëhen pleqtë ziliqarë.
Ëndërroj’ vitet që lanë.

Shtohet lulet në qytet, 
se ju lule jeni vet’
Vashëza, mjaltëza,
Syri juaj burim drite;
Dritëza, mjaltëza,
Vazhëza gjirokastrite!



HAPE ZEMRËN!
Sepse druhem para teje, 
S’e marr vesh, nuk e kuptoj.
Ti krenare rri pranë meje.
Mos më tret llambushkë, moj!

Të mendoje sadopak, 
Se sa vuaj unë ì gjori
S’do më lije si guak…
Fol, moj lumi që s’të mori!

Ç’them kështu un’ derëbardhi?
Po të mori , mike, lumi,
Mua dreqi do më marri.
Fjala “Jo” me vret si plumbi.

Zbute pakëz krenarinë;
Dil siç je në të vërtetë.
Se pasioni akujt shkrin
Zemrat shpon si me shigjetë.

S’’ësht’ pasion për pakëz kohë.
Është ndjenjë me themele.
Nuk pres më e s’duroj dot.
Hapma zemrën, gojën çele!

Dhe në dashke ndonjë tjetër
 e t’ma thuash, ndjen vështirë;
Në s’të marrsha dot në prehër, 
do të jem një mik ì mirë. 



NUSJA E RE
Mos e larë je me qumësht,
 moj shtëllungëza e bsrdhë?
Zëri yt (me punë, pa punë) 
po djeg sytë kureshtarë.

Mos hiq vellon, se ì çmende, 
ì tërbove ç’ke përreth.
Shpejt një cohë hidhu llërëve.
Shih si bletët po i mbledh…

Vur një tufëzë me lule
 ashtu kot atje mbi gjoks
T’gjorëve djem zemrën ua shkule.
Mos ì digj të shkretët, mos!

Moj shtëllungëza plot dritë, 
po ku ishe gjer tani?
Si ì fshehe qafën, gjinjtë, 
gjersa u bëre nuse ti?

O ik larg nga lagjia jonë 
e ta mbledhin mendjen djemtë;
 o shëmtohu , sa s’ësht’ vonë,
 se semure dhe ne pleqtë!


BELAJA, SHOKË, BELAJA!
Shkriu dëbora në maja, 
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Zuri shi, u bë hataja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Fshatit seç iu sul rrungaja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Ndau çupën nga mamaja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Shkoi ku deshi kumbaraja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Tek nuk deshi zemr’ e saja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
Flasin djemtë maja-maja,
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!
“Eh, ç’na vajti dëm sevdaja!”
                          belaja, shokë, belaja!



ME UJKUN S’BËHET SHAKA
Mjegulla në shtufe ra, moj mama!
T’ì marr qengjat, të vi la, moj mama!
Bie ujku dhe m’ì ha, moj mama!
Apo të rri edhe ca, moj mama!
Me ujkun s’bëhet shaka, moj mama!
Më gris çorapet e ra, moj mama!
Fustanin me flutura, moj mama!
Sandalet me xhufkëza, moj mama!
Shminë me zogëza, moj mama!
Rruazat e bukura, moj mama!
Dhe rripin me sumbulla, moj mama!
M’ì shqyen e m’ì bën naaa, moj mama!
Si të bëj, se ditë s’ka, moj mama!
Të bëj, ç’më thot’ zemëra, moj mama!



ISHTE ËNDËRR, APO Ç’QE?!
Sy ndër sy kur u vështruam, 
Diç të thash’ e diç më the…

Dorë për dorë kur u takuam, 
Biseduam më me nge.

Kur ndenjën faqe për faqe, 
Ca të dridhura më le.

Buzë më buzë firmosëm paqen.
Hajde, ç’përvëlimë qe…!

Kur në det rënkimesh humbëm, 
Ca tallaze ti më dhe.

Muret e shtëpisë u tundën.
Ish një ëndërr apo ç’qe?!



FRESKI E DHËMBELIT
Te hyrje e tunelit pse qëndrove kot?
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Eja sot tek unë, mos e lër për mot!
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Në shtëpinë time gjen gostira plot.
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Bukuroshe mali, o zambak në gotë!
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.

Të të kem tëtërën, se të dua fort.
Freski e Dhëmbelit, me ty s’nginjem dot.



NUK NDIEJ TË VELUR
Mu tek lisi si ombrellë
Nuk e di pse heq frymë thellë.
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?

Mu tek molla gonxhe-gonxhe,
Ì flas  zemrës: “Pse u dogje?”
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?

Te burimi si pasqyrë
Pse u prisha në fytyrë?
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?


Te dritarja gjysmë çelur
Rri vështroj e s’ndiej të velur…
Mos nga ty, moj trëndafile, 
me atë zërin si zile?

Rri vështroj kofshët e bardha
Djersët seç më ikin vardha*…


*vardha (krah.) = pa reshtur



Ç’PATE QË T’U PRE OREKSI?
Vjehrra nuses fjalë ì pleksi:
- Ç’pate që t’u pre oreksi?

Nusja me duart lëshuar
Uli syt’ e turpëruar…

Mëc e mëc nxori dy fjalë:
- Moj mama, di më ka ngjarë!

- Mos e fol, e kuptoj vetë!
Bëfsh një bebe gjer në vjeshtë!”

Ç’u skuq nusja bukuroshe; 
Për ç’kish mbjellur, do të korrte…



MOJ E ARDHURA NË KOHË!
Qengje, moj qengje manare,
U njohëm të vegjël fare!

Sa shpejt u bëre shelege
Mollë e pjekur midis degëve.

Moj e ardhura në kohë,
Eja, hiqma këtë llohë!

Hiqma llohën që gris shpirtin,
Para se vitet të ikin.



PJERGULL E THARË NË BRINJË
Pjergulla me rrush të zi
Shumë e menduar po rri.
Vështron arrën përkarshi.
Arrës pse ia vure synë?
Pse u ndëre tek s’arrin?
Pjergullo në rrukullimë,
Arra nuk të bëri mirë.
S’t dha dritë, s’të dha frymë.
Vetëm sa të shtrydhi gjinë…



ÇTHONË SYTË E TU TË SHKRUAR?
Ç’thonë syt’ëe tu të shkruar?
Thonë qenke dashuruar.
Moj zyzeza buzëgaze,
Dashuruar qenke taze.
Shat’ a tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçe
Si burbuq në mes të fletëve.
Kush të hyri ty në mendje?
Ç’vend ì le në zemrën tende?
Flokëdredhura mëndafsh, 
Ngreji syt’, aman, më qafsh!
Dhe pa folur, të ndjej ç’thua:
Ti në zemër më ke mua.
Kujton natën e kaluar…



THËLLËZË, PSE U PENDOVE?
Nxori kumbulla burbuq
Bëra për nga Shkëmbi ì Kuq*.

Poshtë shkëmbit në një rrëzë
Rrinte trembur një thëllëzë.

Shkoi gjer në rrëz’ të malit.
Si u lodh, ecjen e ndali.

Dhe…nga që ma dinte huqin,
Nisi këngën: “Kuqri-kuqri!”

Unë – fshehur në dëllinjë
Ja mora me fërshëllimë.

Fërshëlleva sa u lodha,
Por thëllëzën dot s’e ndolla.

S’dija këngë thëllëzore,
Moj thëllëzë, që u pendove?!

*Shkëmbi ì Kuq (top.)=shpelle e kuqërremte
 prane fshatit tim Konckë ne Zagori.



TEK SOFATI Ì GURRËS
Përmbi lug të gurrës
Gurullonte ujë.
Buzët vure ti, 
Buzët vura unë.

Më tej seç më shkrepi.
S’e ndjeva as vetë.
Mora një grusht ujë,
E hodha përpjetë.

Bluza jote e hollë, 
Seç t’u lag në supe.
Në fillim u trembe 
E pastaj u skuqe.

Një bilbil ì lodhur
Në deg’ të qershisë
Na mbuloi me këngë.
S’na ì ndau sytë.

Ç’u bë ziliqar
Bilbil këngëtari; 
Tek na shihte pranë
Porsi dy zogj mali.

Tek sofati ì gurrës
Çlodheshin nën hije.
Shalli ì hollë të ngjante
Vello nusërie…



U RRITE, SA M’U MBUSH SYRI
Që kur ishe aguridhe,
Syrin ty ta kisha hedhë.
Ise akoma jeshile,
Shegë, moj e mira shegë!

Nëpër fletë, nëpër degë
U rrite, sa m’u mbush syri.
Lum kush të ka përkëdhelë!
Rroft’ e qoftë kush të rriti!

Por, m’ì lumturi jam unë, 
Që të bëra ty për vete.
Faqekuqeja me vulë,
Pjekur-o për ziafete.

Me gjethen tënde të njomë
Fshima pak djersën mbi vetull.
Eja, moj, që të na shonë
Faq për faqe mbështetur!


MOS U NGUT!
Kur po dilje nga dyqani
T’u ngrit fundi ì fustanit.

T‘u ngrit fustani përpjetë.
Hodhe sytë rreth e rreth.

Disa djem që ishin pranë,
“Mashalla!” - në një zë thanë.

Kur fustanin ule vetë; 
T’u hap bluza fletë-fletë.

Syt’ padashur kisha hedhë.
Pashë dy si ftonj të verdhë.

Si të verdhë a si të bardhë;
E ktheva kokën mënjanë.

Kush ka fat, moj trëndafile,
T’ì shijojë ato”burime”?

Mos u ngut, thëllëzë mali
Lart me nge pret thëllëzari!



KAM NJË XHENG NË ZEMËR
Kam një xheng një si maraz,
Kur të vij, mike, nga pas.
As me fjalë nuk të ngas.
Ti më thua: “Mos m’u qas!”

Po përse, mike, përse?
E harrove, ç’më the dje?
Mos më bën ndonjë hile, 
Apo turp nga bota ke?!

Në e ke me pishmanllëk, 
Unë s’bëj as gëk as mëk.
Por te syt’ të shoh një cërk’
Të rreh zemra me tëk-tëk.

Eja, veten mos mundo!
Se të dua siç më do!
Të kalojmë kohën-o
Me mjaltin e shpirtit-o!



TË ADMIROJ, POR…
Ì mbledh djemtë, moj çapkëne.
Ç’nur natyra ty të fali!
Buzëlule, ballëhënë
Qerpikshtizë, sykristali.

Kushdo pret, të t’shtijë në dorë.
Çmendur teje, por më kot.
N’flokt’ e mi ka rënë borë.
Dhe me ta duket se lot.

Të jetë lodër e jo tallje.
Të më fyesh, bën mëkat.
T’admiroj, moj shtojzavalle,
Lodrat, sytë e vetëm kaq.

Ma prano një fjalë miku:
Mos e përhumb bukurinë!
Me zjarr zemre, sy fisniku;
Gjej, moj mike, dashurinë!



ME PASQYRË DO TË TË DJEG
Me pasqyrëzën e xhepit
Gjithë diellin e mora.
Në oborr atje te cepi
Që nga rruga ta dërgova.

Prit e hiç, s’lëvize fare.
Ta dërgova si sinjal…
Kushedi me mend ç’më shave:
“Ç’bën kështu, more budall!”

Jam “budall” e nazeli, 
Sytë – qelq kur t’ì verboj.
Po ç’t’ì bësh zemrës që s’rri
Dhe më nxit, shelege, moj!

Të verboj e prapë më vidhesh.
Mirëkuptim ti nuk më jep.
Tjetër herë sado të fshihesh;
Me pasqyrë do të të djeg.

Me ç’pasqyrë, do thuash ti.
Do fillosh, djalosh, me diell?
Do t’të djeg me syt’ e mi.
Syt e mi – një copë qiell…



ZONJUSHES
Sa të pashë, syrin ma mbushe,
Aman, dale. ,moj zonjushe,
Eja, eja sylarushe!

Të keqen e asaj gushe.
Dil e hidhu prej gëmushe!
Mos u fsheh, moj lepurushe!
Mos rrëshqit si gjarpërushe!
Lezet ke, siç je – drenushe.
Ma jep fjalën, faqeprushe.
Këtë zemrën time mbushe!
Kur të vi të të t’marr për nuse,
Do më shohshh në ballë të krushqve.
Aman, dale. ,moj zonjushe,
Eja, eja sylarushe!



NË DITËT QË VILEJ RRUSHI
Në ditët që vilej rrushi
Vashëzo, moj bandille.
Syrino ç’ma vërvije.
Mua gëzimi më mbushi:
Erdhe me faqet si prushi.
Erdhe, erdhe qeshi xhani 
Me syn’ e ndritur si xhami.
Pranë rrimë, fjalë s’themi.
Buza jote si melhemi.
Nënat tutje diç po thonë…
Domosdo për dasmën tonë…
Vashëzo, moj bandille.
Syrino ç’ma vërvije.



MOJ E VOGËL BALLËDRITË!

Moj e vogël ballëdritë,
Pse, moj, pse po m’ì ngul sytë?
Ç’ì trazove me të mitë
Si në blu si të jeshiltë.

Oh, e di, moj lodërtare; 
Me vështrime më ngordh fare.
Tëpkën si një magjistare
Zemrës m’iu bëre pjesëtare…



A DURON TRUPI PA NGRËNË?
Ç’më griu malli ç’më griu, 
si duroj, a derëziu!
Për një mike nga Veriu
Eh, ç’më magjepsi leshprera
Me ato sjelljet e tjera…
Dhe të jetë mot ì ftohtë.
Kurmi ì saj – oxhak ì ngrohtë.
Të duroj, më thonë të tërë
A duron trupi pa ngrënë?
  si duroj, a derëziu!



EJA PAK, TË VIJ NË VETE!
Ishte gusht a shtator ishte
Lajthi mblidhja në lajthishte.
S’mund t rri pa e përmendur:
Një trupvogëlë ketrushe, 
Fustanshkurtër, bluzëkuqe.
Ku na u fshehe, moj burbuqe?
Ku u zhduke, kullumbri,
Moj faqja ngjyrëlajthi.
Na bën lodra a s’e di?
Nëpër dendësin’ e fletve, 
Eja pak, të vij në vete!



NË BALLKON MË RRIJE
Në ballkon më rrije,
Lulet bënin hije.
Ulur këmbë mbi këmbë.
Ç’nur të kishte rënë!
Mos luaj me mua,
Moj gjunjëzbuluar!
Lart të ngjitem dua,
Por jam ì duruar.
Do ta marr më shtruar, 
Të dal ì fituar…


VASHËZ-O, BUZAQERSHI
Do shkul zemrën ta jap ty,
                       vashëz-o, buzaqershi!
Në daç mbaje hajmali.
Në daç zaptoje në gji.
Unë pa zemër do rri,
Se zemra ime je ti.
Mos më lodh, moj syulli,
Se merr zemra arrati.



TRËNDAFILE, NUSE JETE
Moj trëndafilja në hije,
Eja, dalim në kopshtije!
Rrezes diellit mos iu tremb, 
Moj e rritura në shkëmb!
Fshihiu mjegullës pa cipë; 
Të guç gushën, të puth sytë.
Unë po të marr me vete,
Trëndafile, nuse jete.


OBORRI PLOT TRËNDAFILË
Oborri plot trëndafilë, 
Konxhe trëndafileja,
Moj fustanjeshileja!

Mbi të gjitha feksje tinë.
Vetëm ti ma mbushe synë.
S’të këputa atë ditë.
Thash’ të kolmeshe njëçikë.
T’ì bëje petalet tumbë,
Ashtu siç merak kam unë..
Kam maraz edhe kam frikë:
Mos të zërë breshër e ngricë…
Konxhe trëndafileja,
Moj fustajeshileja!



TË TË MARR TË TËRË
Çfarë të paskam bërë, 
                    moj shpirte, moj xhane?
Pse më qëndron rëndë.
Sa herë të kam thënë:
Të të marr të tërë.
Siç e kemi lënë
Me krushq e me këngë, 
                      moj shpirte, moj xhane!



FSHATIN E NGRITI KËNGA
Fshatin seç engriti kënga,
              flutur, moj krahëergjenda!
More djalë në fshat brenda.
Deshe vet’ a ta dha nëna?
Desha vet’ se ma dha zemra.
Njohëm shoshoqin nga rrënja…



KUR PRANVERA SAPO NISI
Kur pranvera sapo nisi, 
Në dritare diçka krisi.
Perden tyl përpak ma grisi.
Cëk – në qafë më cimbisi.
Obobo, ç’u frikësova!
Batanijen tej e hodha,
Por, ç’e do se u zbulova.
Edhe kaq deshi bilbili.
Në krevat pa merak hyri.
Ndeza dritën dhe e pashë.
“Ç’do, bilbil, këtu?”- ì thashë.
Desha s’desha me të rashë
Edhe s’u gdhiva më vashë.



NJËRI – TJETRIN DESHËM HAPUR
- Diellin sapo fsheh mali,
Më bëhet një komb përnbrenda.
S’duroj, sa prapë të dali;
Të kërcas’ puna dhe kënga.

- Mbrëmja jonë plot drit e hënë
Kombin ta zgjidh shpejt, o djalë!
Nata kalon me një ëndërr.
Prapë vjen mëngjesi ì bardhë.

- Moj e shpejt’ si erë mali,
Pjergull-o, lastar ì njomë,
Njëri – tjetrit ia dimë hallin.
Sup më sup, moj, tek punojmë.

- Njëri – tjetrin deshëm hapur,
Nëpër fshat kush s’na ka parë?
Dashuria jonë e pastër – 
Si e ardhmja jonë e mbarë.


HAJDE, ZOGË ALAMEÇE!
Mos më rri kaq kryeneçe
Hajde zogë alameçe*,
Kur u bëre njëzet vjeçe!
Si s’t’ì paska ënda qejfet?
Jeta pa qejfe nuk vete.
Ç’do mbamë mend prej kësaj jete?
Mos mbaj hatërin e pleqve.
Pleqt’ të velur janë për vete…
Hajde, zogë alametçe,
Kur u bëre njëzet vjeçe?!

*alameçe (krah.)= e mrekullueshme 



BUKUROSHEE PRILLIT
Të përcolli nëna në Qafë të Udinit
Aman lule e njomë, 
Bukuroshe e prillit!
Veten time pashë te bebja e syrit.
Një pas një ia hiqja fletët trëndafilit.
Pupu, ç’m’u rrënqethën rrëmbëzat e shpirtit!
Sa u kthye nëna, vrapuam drejt blirit.
Si pambuk na ngjante sheshi ì trifilit.
Telikosur sosëm afër Shen Sotirit. 
Aman lule e njomë, 
Bukuroshe e prillit!


NË U BËFSHA
Në u bëfsha porsi zoçkë,
Do t t’ulem mu mbi kokë.

Në u bëfsha porsi flutur,
Do të t’rri mbi syt’ e bukur.

Në u bëfsha si një mizë,
Do të t’futem mu në sisë.

Në u bëfsha suferinë,
Do ma ndjesh mirë freskinë.

Në u bëfsha arz’ e sertë,
Do të hyj , ku nuk ta pret…

Le pa le, n’u bëfsha xhind,
Do a s’do, do të të bind..

Pastaj mendjen do ta ndash:
Brenda vetes do më mbash.



NUK JAM ÇUPË SI NJËHERË
Trim, o trim, balukeprerë,
Ç’do mbi derë e nën derë?
Nuk jam çupë si njëherë.
Sot jam nënë dhe me bebe.
Kam me kë të përkëdhelem
Mos harxho më kot sinjalet!
Për ç’bëmë gjer dje, na falet…
Qejfin shoshoqit ia bëmë.
Tani guri zuri vendë…



NË SHULLË TË GJOKSIT NJOMË
Në shullë të gjokst njomë, në-o në shullë.
Të mbështetem ca, pranomë, në-o në shullë.
Në të dhembtë pak, duromë, në-o në shullë.
Në fillim si hollë e hollë, në-o në shullë.
Për më gjetkë, si ta shomë, në-o në shullë.
Se e tëra je e njomë, në-o në shullë.



MESPËRMES LUMIT
Përtej e përkëtej lumit me dallgë
Dhe djali dhe vasha – ballëpërballë.

Me duar, me shenja diç po thonë
Por zhurma dhe dallgët ì pengojnë.

Nga djali, nga vasha shpresa s’humbi;
Ndaj rrinin edhe prisnin t’binte lumi.

Dhe shiu dhe dielli vesh u morën:
Një iku, një doli, dallgët shporrën.

Plot mall mespërmes lumit të shtruar
Të dy djalë e vajzë u përqafuan.



POSHTË DRITARES
Poshtë dritares të shkova,
Lart vështrimin e dërgova.

Kishe hipur në dritare.
Me merak xhamat po laje.

Po ì fshije me merak.
Ndritte këmisha fap-fap!

Si në çark seç u gozhdova.
Hape derën, se u lodha!

Si na rrihet, vetullçark
Pa u puthur larg e larg?



NË JE ESHKË, STRRALL JAM UNË
Vashë, o vashë, as më thua,
Mos kastile shkon në krua?

Shkon në krua ti kastile.
Çon për ujë mushkën me zile.

Zilkat nuk më duhen mua,
Se të thjeshtë ty të dua!

Të lakmoj si vajzë të thjeshtë
Mos u ndiz, se nuk je eshkë!

Në je eshkë, strrall jam unë.
Të dy tok sosim çdo punë…



MENDJE KU V ETE?
Kur tund qumshtin në vedrushe
Shkund dhe mendjen fluturuese:

Ku vete, mendje, ku vete?
Hidhesh nga qejfet në derte…

Qejfe kish kur ishte vakti.
Tani hallet rritin shtatin.

Mos bridh, mendje, kot më kot.
Mos u zgjat, tek s’arrin dot!



NUK DUROHET
Ç’gjynahe kam bërë ì gjori?
Mikja pse s’më lëshon pë?

Sa ta shoh, djalli e mori, 
Pa të qetë do ta lë.

Në u puthçim ndonjëherë.
Më pastaj nuk e ngas më.

Po më erdhi dot në derë,
Nat’ e ditë do rri me të.

Nuk e di ç’do bëj ì ngrati.
Do rri zgjuar a do flë.

Ama, edhe prit të presim,
Nuk durohet, s’është gjë.



NËPËR ËNDRRA
Do t’ia marr, siç ma thotë zemra.
Do t’u flas për disa ëndrra…

Ëndrrat-o që ndaj të gdhirë
Ma trazojnë’ gjumin e mirë.

Ëndrrat-o me ca lanete
Më bëjnë të flas me vete.
Flas ì vetëm nëpër gjumë:
“Ç’doni, lanete, tek unë?

Nuk e shihni ç’kam për faqe?
Shortin tim si meshë Pashke.



NËPËR SUFERINË
Sa filloi një suferinë,
Zbritën varg dhëntë në brinjë.
Dha bariu fërshëllimë.
E dëgjoi zonja Marinë.
Doli vrap përmbi kodrinë.
Zogjt’ e tmbur cicërinë.
Rrotulloi Marina synë.
Sa ì ndeshi me barinë.
Dy vështrimet xixëllinë.
Ndjeu shpella drithërimë.

Bariu e zonja Marinë
S’pritën mbrëmjen e shtëpinë.
Nuk përfillën suferinë.
E ndezën “zjarrin” në brinjë.
Më të lumtë, moj Marinë!



BLETËZ-O, BIJË E NËNESË!
- Pse t’u lag syri me djersë,
Bletëz-o, bij’ e nënesë?
- S’është djers’ po është vesë,
Mbledhur-o që në mëngjes.
Nëpër lulet e bahçesë.
Po vë mjaltin shtresë-shtresë.
Ëmbëlsirë për fejesë…



MJEGULL E BARDHË
Mjegull e bardhë mbi shkëmb,
Ç’’ke që ngele në një vend?

Mos ke shtënë dashuri
Me hënën ballëflori?

S’rri dot hëna pa lodruar.
Ësht’ me qiellin – dashuruar.

Veç atij ia ka dhënë besën.
Mjegull gjej një mjegull tjetër.



MOS U MBODHIS!*
Tek marr shatën dhe ujis,
Vështroj ty ulur nën lis.
Shoh se si duart lëviz.
Me lezet veten stolis.
Cëk-cëk vetullat cimbis.
Ì derdh flokët mbi kurriz.
Ulem shushatur mbi plis.
Me mendje çoç mollois…
Veç për ty atje nën lis,
Moj lastarja qiparis!
Rritu ca, mos u mbodhis!
Unë me sy të gudulis,
 kurse tjetri të ujdis…

* mbodhis (gr.) = vono



KUR DUHEMI
Pa qëllim atje te lisat 
Pak me bërryl të gudulisa.

Injën pakëz e largove, 
Por nuk ike as nuk fole.

Kaq m’u desh, për kokën tënde.
Lehtë të kapa për llëre.

Faqja jote porsi gruri
Beharin në sy ma pruri.

Me nur të asaj gërshete
Kokën tek mua mbështete.

Shum koh’ ç’të ishte, vallë,
Edhe pranë dhe të ndarë?

Më në fund më the të thashë:
“Duhemi, pa rrimë bashkë!”



A MË SHËRON DOT?
Mbrëmë më sëmure.
Zemra: bot-e-bot.
Faqekarafile, 
a më shëron dot?

Frynte suferinë 
tek rrija në portë.

Kërkova ta hapja, 
Nuk e hapja dot. 

Disa herë ì gjori 
e godita fort.

Po ti nuk  u ndjeve, 
Prita kot më kot.

Nuk di.. s’më dëgjove
A s’më prisje sot?

O ç’më plevitose, 
Kur prisja të ngroht’!



TUFËZA ME MENEKSHE
Gdhirë dita mirë s’qe,
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Malit ç’iu ngjite me nge,
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Ëndrrat  në mesudhë ì le,
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Seç u nise jelekçe*
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Por në tjetër “klimë” re…
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
“Bobo, ç’bëra!” – pa zë the.
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Ku më dërgove ,nëne?
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Të tha nëna: “S’ka gajle!”
                   Tufëza me menekshe!
Do mësohesh dhe atje,
                    Tufëza me menekshe!

*jelekçe (krah.)= gjysmë zhveshur, vetëm me jelek 



ÇMIMI…
Them të shkoj , ku nuk nuk kam shkuar.
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Do kërkoj ç’nuk kam kërkuar.
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Them t’ia plas mikes në portë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Ç’kam t’ia them me zë të fortë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Lëre, në m’u zemëroftë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Edhe fjalë në lëshoftë;
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Do pres të fitojë durimi
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!
Varet se me çfarë çmimi
Ia vlen, s’ia vlen..!



TË DUA, KONXHE, TË DUA!
Fshehur nën gjethet e tua,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Konxhe, pse rri e frikuar?
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Fletët hap, eja me mua!
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap mjaltë të kulluar,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap diell të qëruar;
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap syt’ e kaltëruar;
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Të jap shpirtin e duruar,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Dhe zemrën e përvëluar,
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!
Do të vish, a si më thua?
Të dua, konxhe, të dua!



O SOT O KURRË!
Moj qenushezë leshdrudhë, 
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Vjen e ikën si furtunë,
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Na ì le djemtë pa punë.
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Syt’ mbi ty ì mbajnë pullë,
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Sa gremisen, vrasin gjunë.
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Kë për zemër ke më shumë?
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Jepe fjalën…sot o kurrë,
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!
Mblidhe mendjen , moj leshdrudhë!
mos nën udhë 
e mbi udhë!



DO DUROJMË DHE NJËÇIKË
- Mbasdreke shumë të prita,
Fustan kaltëra me pika!
Të kërkova s’të arrita,
Moj syndezura me drita!

- Të t’gënjej, më bie pika,
O djalosh syri me çika!
Duke pritur të mërzita.
Jam e vogël, s’ka ardhë dita.

- Pran’ teje kaloj përditë, 
Zepërprusheja bardhikë.
Kur t’ì hedh, pse m’ì hedh sytë?
Moj lastareja sybbriskë!

- Pran’ e kemi bahçet tona.
S’kemi nevojë për nojma*.
Pranë kemi dhe shtëpitë;
Do durojmë dhe n jëçikë.

* nojma (gr.)=shenja




MË SILL NË VETE!
Jam ì ri tamam në moshë.
Më dhemb zemër edhe kokë.

As më thoni, ç’të kem, vallë?
Mos të ftohtë do kem marrë?

A mos është përcëllimë,
Që mundoka shumë rininë?

Ti, moj, ti që më sjell ethe, 
Eja pak, të vij në vete!



PËR NJOLLAT…
Ç’janë këto njolla në gushë e në llërë?
Aman, ruaj veten, moj mollë e pabërë!

Ç’t’ì solli nishanët në gushë e në faqe?
A s’ì sheh si janë – ngjyrë manushaqe…

Në do që të piqesh, të t’ket’ zili molla;
Ruaj veten, mike, nga të shkretat njolla!...



PËR BEHARIN
- Dimri iku dhe na la, o behar more behar!
Ti na erdhe dalngadal’, o behar, more behar!
Dhe po ikën me revan, o behar, motre behar!
Pse s’na ndënje edhe ca, o behar, more behar!
“Si lë dot nën’ e baba,  o djalo zemërbehar!
U fejova në janar, o djalo zemërbehar!
Miku thot’ do të të marr, o behar, more behar!
Qysh tani në vjesht’ të parë, o behar, more behar!
S’bëhen gjërat barabar, o behar, more behar!
Por u bëfshin pa zarar, o behar, more behar!



PARA PASQYRËS
Mbeti çupa në pasqyrë.
Vështron puçrat në fytyrë.

Mos e vur në merak veten.
Çoç ka zemra ca sekrete…

Vuan vajza për një djalë.
Ësht’ në moshë për në kalë.

Mos ì lyej, mos ì ngjyej
Ato shenja dashurie!

Merre djalin, moj lastare,
Ta shohsh veten qiqër fare.



SI TË NJOH, ASHTU TË DUA!
Fytyrëëmbëla njomzake,
Ballëngjyera me dritë,
Bukureza fluturake,
Pse më step, kur m’ì hedh sytë?

Të të shoh, nuk lodhem kurrë.
Syt’ e mi çlodh qeshja jote.
Trëndafili yt në buzë
Si qëndron e si s’rrëzohet?!

Moj e ëmbëla mes lulesh,
Rrezear të kullon syri.
Hyn në zemër e nuk shkulesh.
Midis nesh pranvera hyri.

Më kot stepim njëri – tjetrin
Me të rrahurat e zemrës.
Vetëm ne ia dimë lezetin,
Ç’shije ka nektari ì ëndrrës.

Bykureza lodërtare,
Mbaje zjarrin, mos e shuaj!
As të sertë as manare, 
Siç të njoh, ashtu të dua!



PUTHJA
Puthen ëndrra e dëshirat,
Puthen syt’ e puthen faqet.
Puthen lulet erëmira,
Trëndafilat,manushqet.

Puthen zemrat me shoshoq.
Puthet n’ballë mençuria.
Puthen buzët  s’ndahen dot.
E ngroh xhanin mirësia.

Ì puth era gjithë lulet.
E puth dielli gjithësinë.
Puth plot zjarr e plot pekule
Dashuria dashurinë..



LARGO TË FTOHTIN NGA BUZA!
Ballëmbuluara cullufe,
Pse m’ì tundke ata supe? 

Kur të të bjerë inati,
Ulu pakëz te sofati.

Largoje ndrojtjen nga zemra,
Lëri të shpërthejnë ëndrrat.

Largo të ftohtin nga buza;
Lëre të ndizet nga shpuza.

Prushi zjarrt’ që të jap unë,
Të ngroh xhanin , s’të djeg kurrë.



AS AVASH E AS NXITUAR
Mos u ngut, o shpirt, o djalë,
Me durim e merr kalanë!
As avash e as nxituar
Të dy dalim të fituar…

Jam e drojtur dhe e qetë.
Jam e urtë, s’jam e sertë.
Mos ma hidh syrin si çarku!
Mos ma shto më tej merakun.

Kam një hall që s’ta jap fjalën.
Zemëroj nënën dhe babën.
Më mbajnë vajzë me kimet.
Më thonë: “Prit edhe dy vjet!

Çfarë ke, ì them mamasë.
Pse s’ma le zemrën të flasë?
A nuk di veten ta ruaj?
Sa do rri nën çadrën tuaj?

Jam në moshë, jam në ditë; 
Njoh të mirat, ligësitë.
Gjuhn’ e zogjve, po të dija
Kaq e ngathët nuk do rrija…



NAZET E TUA
Në të ri më bëje naze,
Tak me vetull, fap me supe.
Tani po më shfaqesh taze:
Buzënjomë, faqekuqe.

Unë u plaka, ti s’u plake.
Kush di nazet ç’na ì gjeti!
Ndënë gjuh’ na mbetën llafet
Dhe pak prush rinie mbeti…

Tani ëmbël ma hedh synë,
Sikur ndjell ndopak pendesë.
Ti në shpirt nuk paske brymë
Si dikur… veç pakëz vesë.

Veç kjo vesë mbi gjethe vjeshte
Më nuk vlen. A e kupton?
Po s’e puthën vesën rrezet,
Lart në qiell s’ka si shkon.

Në të ri më bëje naze
Dhe e re dukesh sërish.
Jet’ e mbushur me tallaze
Na afron apo na prish?



ZGJEDHJE
Moj e veshur në të holla,
Midis shoqeve të zgjodha!

Të zgjodha, siç desha vetë,
Pa dëgjuar ca të tretë.

Po ti, zemër, a e di,
Sytë pse hodha tek ty?

Mbi ty kur ì hodha sytë,
Më turbullove, moj dritë!

Ma there  zemrën e gjirit
Me atë strallin e syrit.



KUR U BËRA DHËNDËR
Edhe atë ditë, kur u bëra dhëndër,
Mike, o moj mike, ç’m’u shtire në ëndërr!

Pse je kaq e keqe, pse nuk ke mëshirë?
Mos m’u qas më netve, moj kup’ e papirë!

Mos do ma kthesh mendjen, të nis nga e para
E në portën tënde të dëgjoj të shara?!

Mos më hyr në ëmdërr, mike, nëpër netë!
Kam në mend e zemër vetëm një në jetë!



DASHURISË QË U PENGUA
Mike e viteve rinore
Pse më fshihesh dhe tani?
Çerdhen tënde e ndërtove.
Ç’të mundon, a mund ta di?

Unë për vete…më beso
Brenda zemrës s’të kam shuar.
Edhe sot po e kujtoj
Dashurin’ e pambaruar.

Kur mblidhja këngë bilbilash, 
Mblidhja ngjyrat e ylberit.
Mblidhje erë trëndafilash;
Ty t’ì sillja përnjëheri…

Seç mendoje ti për mua
Afshin që fshihje në gji;
Në sy ta shihja të shkruar
Dhe te buzët – lëngështi.

Zemrën dashurizhuritur
Gati sa s’ma ndizje flakë
Me atë ballin e ndritur,
Me gushën e me ato krahë.

Ato ndjenja shkuan, vanë.
Kush ì ftohu, s’ kuptoj.
Diç  ka mbet nga prushi ì parë…
A e ndjen, mikeshë, moj?!



MOS U MËRZIT!
Mos të mbetet hatri, grua,
Grua të mos vësh merak.
Gjithë këngët që kam shkruar, 
Nuk t’ì kam fshehur aspak.

Shumë nepse dashurie
Do të ndeshësh nëpër vargje.
Janë huqe këngërie
Veç për harmoni e paqe.

Paqen që kërkon poeti,
S’do t’ia rrëmbejë askujt.
Edhe zemrën unë ì shkrreti
A nuk ia fala dikujt?

Dhe dikushi ishe ti:
Dritë mes vargjesh dashurie.
Qenia jote mbjell freski.
Më ndez mall , stinë rinie.

Ndaj lëshoj penën pa frë:
Këndoj gjithë dashuritë…
Se atje fill jeta zë.
Për kaq gjë mos m’u mërzit!



SIÇ DO TI
Nuk harrohet ajo ditë
Një ditë pas Vitit të Ri.

Me të afërm edhe miq
U nisa për  Milari*.

Me dyfek sportiv në krahë,
Gjoja si për gjueti…

Dhe më pe edhe të pashë.
Se ç’mendoje, nuk e di.

Për vete krar ì dhashë:
Ajo ç’doja, ishe ti.

Kur u kthyem për në fshat,
Doli xhaxhai karshi.

- Si shkoi gjahu? – na tha.
Thëllëzë a kushedi…

- Një zogë gjetëm, - ì thashë – 
Na kaloi mbi qershi.

- Zogë, zogë, aq më mirë,-
Tha xhaxhi muhabetçi.

Baba, nënë lotët fshinë.
Gazi ì parë në shtëpi.




TINGUJT E SHPIRTIT
Ditë për ditë tingujt e shpirtit
Dalin vetëm-o.
Hapin derën edhe ikin
Marrin rrugët-o.

Gjasme marrin lej’ nga zemra.
Zemra sikur hesht.

Mua xhanin ma grin tënga.
Edhe qaj dhe qesh…

Qaj kur tingujt që më dalin,
S’dinë se ku venë.

Qesh përdore kur më marrin
Dimër edhe verë.

Tinguj shpirti, tinguj xhani
O këngët e mia!

Me shoshoqin mos u hani,
Se u grin zilia!

O ju këngë, duf ì zemrës,
Shkoni me kujdes!

Emër ju më keni dhënë
Tash dhe kur të vdes.

----------


## xani1

Sot i gjeta për herë të parë
Këto vargje-MARGARITARË
Jorgo vëllai na kënaqe
Sa shumë vargje-si ilaçe.

Vazhdo shkruaj, mos u ndal
Në forum të gjitha na i fal!

----------


## Jorgo Telo

PROZE NGA FORGO TELO

Tregim nga Jorgo TELO:  AKSIONI“BLIC”

 M
barimi i Botërorit 2002 bëri që departamentet e TVSH-së si televizion publik ta  intensifikonin punën lidhur me transmetimin e emisioneve të shtyra...
Isha duke ndjekur transmetimin e ritransmetimin  e  një rubrike me mjaft interes për teleshikuesit. Ishte një bisedë e hapur në studio. Në thelb të saj ishte  figura e forcave  të mbrojtjes së rendit.
Gazetarja përshfaqej me përvojë dhe mjaft e përgatitur. Po e drejtonte bisedën në konturet  që ishin më interesante… Kapte hallka   që  përbënin  e përbëjnë ende themeloren në veprimtarinë e  një shteti demokratik  të brishtë. Koincidoi që ajo bisedë  të organizohej në një nga ditët e para të korrikut. Në kërthizën e stinës së verës vapa të bezdis kudo që të gjendesh.
Drejtues kryesorë të policisë, këshilltarë e specialistë, të nxitur me kurajë e kopetencë nga gazetarja, hodhën dritë në një mori problemesh, me të cilët ndeshet përditë jeta e veprimtaria e gjiththkujt.
Po e ndiqja me kërshëri e tejet i përqendruar bashkëbisedimin. U kontradiktova paksa me time shoqe. Ajo rrekej të ndiqte një film serial që po e jepte një tjetër kanal televiziv. Nejse, ramë në ujdi. Ndoqëm bisedën në studio... Ta dija, që do rijepej të nesërmen, nuk do ta  ndërprisja shikimin e filmit prej bashkëshortes.
Ridëgjimi i opinioneve, konstatimeve dhe shpjegimeve, që u trajtuan gjatë bisedës, më dhanë mundësinë ta krijoja dhe vetë një mendim më të qartë e më të plotë për rolin, funksionimin dhe figurën tërësore të uniformave blu...Veçanërisht më irrituan statistikat: rënia në krye të detyrës e mbi 200 policëve në një hark jo të gjatë kohor..
Dhe... meditimet morën krahë... Pyetjet retorike nuk rreshtnin në trurin tim: Pse, disa arrijnë gjer në caqet e martirizimit e disa shndërrohen në harbutë, lypsarë e mosditi?!... Pse shumica e ngrenë lart figurën e institucionit ku shërbejnë e disa i vënë “minat” rolit fisnik që u është besuar si përfaqësues themelorë të mbrojtjes së ligjshmërisë?!...
Meditimet m’u pështjelluan, kur kujtova, ç’më kish treguar një shok fëmijërie... Ishte një ndodhi, që kish të bënte me moralin e disa policëve, të cilët ishin degdisur në një krahinë malore për një “shërbim special”...


 Në orët e shtyra të mbasditeve të gushtit, apo dhe në cilëndo pragmbremje, kur  freskohej  paksa, të rinjtë e paktë të mbetur në fshat, kryesisht  shkollarë të rikthyer, në një orar të krijuar në njëfarëlloj norme të pashkruar mblidheshin tok. Me një fërshëllimë sinjalizuese, nisur nga  njëri cep i fshatit, gjendeshin si me komandë tek fusha e improvizuar e futbollit, krejt të hareshëm e të gatshëm, për t’u “përleshur” keqas...
Atë mbasdite, meqë në qiell  po bridhnin ca re arrakate, të mbërrijtura kushedi se nga,  i detyroi të rinjtë, ta nisnin lojën më parë se zakonisht, thuajse që pas ngrënies së drekës. E kishin  bërë  traditë, që të loznin me orë të tëra, pa e ndier lodhjen. E me se të merreshin tjetër, veç punëve të rëndomta të ditës pa  kurrfarë fitimi?...
Le të frynte, le të vesonte, apo le të kishte fusha edhe rreth pesë gisht borë, rituali i përditshëm nuk lihej kurrë pasdore.

Gaqi është një dashamirës e protagonist shumëvjeçar i futbollit. Edhe pse krejt i pamundur   fizikisht, me tepër vullnet dhe i tejrrokur nga pafuqia, u ngjit tek fusha, ku po loznin  djemtë. I prirë nga pasioni i hershëm, dëshironte t’i kundronte nga afër të rinjtë e të rikthente në fletët e kujtesës vitet kur lozte vetë...
Nëpër ish-arën djerrinë, gjysmë të blertë e gjysmë zhavorrishte, ai dalloi si vraponin pas një topi të arnuar djem nga mosha dhjetë gjer në rreth 45-vjeçarë; midis të cilëve edhe nga ata që para pesë vjetësh i kish “shokë” skuadre…U ul me delikatesë të  imponuar mbi një gur-shkemb zgjebarak të ngritur rreth një pëllëmbë nga rrafshi i  fushës. Ai shkemb të kujtonte kreshtën e ndonjë ajsbergu. Pjesën dërrmuese e kish nën dhe. Martinelët, jo vetëm që s’kishin mundur ta  nxirrnin, por asqë kishin mundur, t’ia  latonin sadopak kreshtën. Rrije mbi të e t’i vriste ashpërisht të ndënjurat.
Si u rehatua pakëz, Gaqi iu përkushtua  i tëri vrojtimit të luginës joshëse për relievin aq të përthyer, sa e bënte fantazinë me krahë… Mandej kthehej e ndiqte lojën. Po luhej me shumë pasion e sedër prej djelmoshave të palodhur, kur ishin me top nëpër këmbë... Herë-herë i  fliste me afrimitet njërit apo tjetrit në emër, për t’u pozicionuar më mirë. Dikujt për të saktësuar pasin. Tjetrit për të zhvilluar lojë më kolektive e me radhë...
 E ndërkohë që kryente një mirëkomunikim të ndërsjelltë me ta, kridhej tejet në kënaqësi. Asisoj ishte duke harruar “kusuret” shëndetësore, që kish përsipër. Entuziazmohej sidomos, kur vërente ndonjë manovrator të mirë të topit, apo ndonjë shuter të saktë  kundrejt portës së sajuar vetëm me dy “shtylla” lisi anësore. Horizontalja u mungonte  të dy portave. Kushedi pse i kish rrëmbyer ndonjë makut mediokër, që e kish harruar rininë e vet apo që s’dinte se ç’ishte topi dhe futbolli. Dhe mungesa e traversës shkaktonte shpesh  “grindje”mes shokësh, të  cilët e përllogarisnin të qenurit gol apo jo sipas shtatlartësisë së portierit; ndaj dhe synohej të merrej në skuadër portieri më shtatshkurtër... Mjaftonte të ishte i guximshëm, për t’u vërvitur nëpër këmbët e kundërshtarëve, por edhe i shpejtë e i papërtuar, për të marrë topin kur degdisej lëndinave dhe ledheve plot ferra, që qarkonin atë copë pjerrinë të përshtatur nga vetë të rinjtë në terren futbolli Pa asnjë përkrahje nga ekonomia a pushteti u sajua ajo fushë.

Nuk ndoqi Gaqi veçse pjesën e parë të lojës. Si për “inat” të tij, filloi të frynte veriu me shumë fresk e disi i furishëm. Apo nuk ishte fusha në një pozitë dominuese të fshatit! Atje edhe era mesatare ta merrte topin e ta “fluturonte” harcave. “Eh, ç’është ky vend për të ngritur një mulli me erë! Lëre pastaj të ndërtoje ndonjë paisje për të të kthyer energjinë e erës në energji elektrike! Mirëpo njerëzit s’e kanë mendjen për kësi gjërash. Të tjera mendime kanë… Tw shtrydhnin trutw shkencwtarwt patra e pasnobelistw pwr paqen, shwndetin e bollwkun ekonomik njerwzor, kjo botw do koishte tjetwr pamje e ngasjet djallwzore do ishin venitur natyrshwm… - meditonte ato minuta Gaqi. 
Nga era e fortë që shungullonte te sheshi ì Rripës kish raste që  ta rrëmbente topin e ta linte lojën në mes.Topi mund të gjendej pas disa ditësh kërkimi kolektiv diku në ledhet xhungël të kopshtrave të Gaqit. 
Gaqi u detyrua ta mbante ca minuta kapelen në dorë dhe ta linte “sehirin”në fillim të pjesës së dytë. Jo pak i mërzitur bëri  largesën e ngadaltë i mbajtur fort mbi bastunin, që ia kishin sjellë nga Athina. Duke u futur në fshat, bëri një ndalesë (si  zakonisht) tek shtëpia e xhaxhait të vet. Po bisedonte shkoqur me xhaxhanë dhe hallën. Halla po parapërgatiste barbunjat për gjellën e darkës. Ndërçast  hyri brenda portës, duke dihatur njeri nga nipërit shtatgjatë të asaj shtëpie. Foli sakaqherë pa kurrfarë takti:
- Sandrin dhe Gjinon erdhën dhe i morën ata të policisë.
- Me ne gjete të bësh  shaka?!  -  foli e para halla V. e “helmuar”gjatë jetës me uniformat blu...
Për një çast kohor Gaqi mbeti si i shtangur e i hutuar krejt. Si e mblodhi veten, u hodhi një vështrim pyetës xhaxhait dhe hallës. Në fytyrën e hallës V. u vizatua  sakaq  një zverdhje e beftë e irrituese nga ato fjalë plot mister që sapo përcolli një nga  nipërit... Xhaxhai sikur nuk e  prishi terezinë. Pandiesia e xhaxhait  e tkurri  më tepër shpirtin mjaft të ndjeshëm, të shpejtmekshëm e të acaruar të Gaqit.
Iu duk se ai veri i ftohtë dhe i pazakontë për stinë vere, po hynte si me patëkeq edhe në atë korridor të hapur të asaj shtëpie, ndërtuar rreth para tridhjetë e kusur vjetësh..
Një këndez  tahmaqar po rendte gjysmëfluturmthi nëpër oborrin tërë jeshillëk pas dy-tri pulave të frikuara. Gjeli i dufshëm po i detyronte pulat në atë çast të padëshiruar, të strukeshin nëpër shkarpa e ferra, duke kapërcyer me zor gardhet e shumtë.
 - Ç’punë kanë zotërinjtë policë me Sandrin dhe Gjinon? - foli nëpër tym Gaqi.
Ndërkohë mendoi: “Ç’po ndodh, vallë, me djemtë tanë? Ku gjenden tani?”
 - Ku janë tani? - shprehu me zë atë çka po mendonte.
- Tek mesi i fshatit është një makinë e mbuluar, - u përgjigj djaloshi që sapo kish  përcjellë atë lajm-përvëlim për Gaqin...
 - Kushedi, ç’kanë ndonjë “hall”dhe ata, -  ndërhyri i qetë xhaxhai i Gaqit. - Le të bëjnë  punën e  tyre... ç’u var qillon!
 - Punën e tyre me djemtë tanë, xhaxha?!  - gati klithi Gaqi. - Ç’na thënke!
Kacabujtë sa venin e po i shtoheshin në kokë. Zemra filloi t’i rrihte, duke mos e  përfillur fare ritmin normal.
 - Nuk kanë asnjë punë ata me djemtë, - u nxeh sakaq Gaqi dhe, si mori bastunin, zbriti me shumë kujdes dy-tri shkallët, që çonin direkt në sheshin e shtruar bukur me çimento. Duke mbyllur kanatin e portës prej nga po dilte, ktheu kryet përanash.Vuri re se nuk po e ndiqte kush nga të afërmit. Nuk po shoqërohej as nga nipi që sapo i vuri në dije…Ai po bluante brenda vetes shkakun e shqetësimit që po i kapërthente krejt qenien.
Kaloi me goxha zor një copë rrugë të kalldremtë, me frikën e mosrrëzimit. Vazhdoi drejt qendrës së fshatit. Një qen rrugaç, sa e pa Gaqin me bastun, iu sul me të  lehura kërcënuese. Në përpjekje për t’u vetëmbrojur, përpak desh ra përtokë  Duke u hepuar paksa, iu dha e u mbajt tek një shtyllë elektrike atje pranë. Drithërima në shpirtin e vrarë iu shumëfishua...
Si u bind se qeni u largua, vijoi ecjen i shoqëruar nga prushërimi në kujtesë i një  ndodhie të paracakohshme: Një polic rrugor, jo i gjatë, por i bëshëm e me mustaqet mjaft të dendura e tw zeza, ndaloi autobuzin e linjës fshat - qytet. Pa grimcë kulture, filloi të lëshonte një sërë dokrrash ndaj shoferit, që kish mbi numrin e caktuar tw pasagjerwve  vetëm një të sëmurë, të cilin e mori sapo arriti në rrugën kryesore nacionale. Ishte mësuar t’i “lyhej qerrja” dita-ditës dhe as që pyeste polici rrugor nëse pasagjerët dhe i sëmuri në atë pisk të asaj vape korriku mezi çprisnin të mbërrinin, për ku ishin nisur...
- Një “i  tepërt”që del, është si puna ime... - tha Gaqi me zë paksa të ngritur dhe të  revoltuar... 
 - Kush foli? - u sul polici brenda në makinë, duke sokëllitur, sikur do t’i përpinte të  gjithë pasagjerët e pluhurosur e të bezdisur nga ajo rrugë malore e gropëzuar aq sa ua  kish troshitur mirë plaçkat e barkut. Dy gra po villnin nga sikleti. Dy të tjera po u fshinin  trupin e djersitur tej mase fëmijëve të raskapitur nga rrugëtimi. Gaqi që ishte ulur në sediljen e parë, i ndjeshëm mjaft karshi atij mjedisi gati mbytës brenda makinës, që të mos krijonte ende vonesë nën atë diell të dyfishtë, që depërtonte përmes xhamave, reagoi  sakaq: “Unë fola.” Polici hyri sërish si një bishë brenda dhe, duke ia ngulur vështrimin  Gaqit, turfulloi: “E di ç’të bëj unë?” Krejt i qetë për momentin, por mjaft i acaruar për  sjelljen brutale të atij personi me uniformë blu ,Gaqi, sa  u kthye paksa nga arroganti i rendit theksoi: “Bëmë ç’të  duash, zotëri! Ja ku më  ke!...” Polici rrugor, i tejskuqur, nga që ende s’kish marrë prej shoferit “hakën...”, zgjati dorën drejt Gaqit mbi pesëdhjetë vjeçar  dhe, si e kapi nga  këmisha me forcë gromësiti:  “Unë të marr e të nxjerr nga dritarja...more vesh? Porsi një leckë të flak përjashta.”
 Duke shkrofëtirë kapelja i kish shkuar sëprapthi, sikur të qe njërruga\  i pashkollë.
U desh të ndërhynin thuajse shumica e pasagjerëve që të kuptonte një thërmijzë  nga ai realitet polici: nuk kish të bënte me dhen e dhi si para gjashtë muajve, para se të vishte atë uniformë, por me njerëz. Madje me njerëz të një treve plot kulturë e arsimdashëse... Sqarimi i durimshëm që u desh t’i bëhej atij njeriu-gdhë, se po hakërrohej kot e po matej me një invalid, sikur e shkundi paksa policin, sa për t’u tërhequr nga ai vrull që kish marrë, ndryshe, me sa  kuptohej, ai ishte gati që të    shkaktonte skandal në mes të rrugës, gjasa për të mbajtur rregullin e qarkullimit rrugor. Shoferët e pasagjerët  e dinin, se sa i hante meraku disa prej asish policësh përsa i  përket detyrës...)
Këtë episod rikujtoi Gaqi, gjersa arriti tek cepi i një shtëpie, prej nga dallohej qendra e atij fshati të vogël. Nga që pa vërtet një makinë policie si ato të burgjeve, u hutua dhe gati sa s’u pengua tek një pritë gurësh që ishin vendosur thellë, për të devijuar ujrat...
Një grumbull i vogël njerëzish vërdalloseshin nën tendën e arrës së vetme që ishte  krejt pasive në atë gurgule...
 Si dalloi në atë pragmuzg edhe dy-tre bashkëfshatarë, Gaqi vijoi ecjen në drejtim të dy vetave me uniformë policie jo të rregullt. Dikush  kishte vetëm pantallonat dhe  gjimnastiorkën e kish hedhur mbi sup. Një tjetër as kapelen nuk e kishte. Vetëm njëri qe i rregullt, kurse një tjetër, veç shoferit, ishte krejt pa uniformë.
Polici që kish hedhur xhaketën krahëve e që shpesh lemzohej duke fshirë mustaqet  me dy gishtërinjtë kryesorë të dorës së djathtë, po merrej direkt me të dy djelmoshat, që po  qëndronin të heshtur, duke mos ditur as vetë, se si ta shpjegonin situatën e  paparashikuar, në të cilën ndodheshin... Dielli që kish perënduar me kohë, kish lënë prapa  vetes një muzg si të kuqërremtë. Disa re të murrme si gjuhë flakësh, ngjanin si kuçedra  të stërmëdha, që porsa kishin  “kafshuar” diellin dhe i kishin buzët ende me “gjakun” e tij...
 - Ç’keni, more zotërinj, me djemtë tanë? - pyeti prej distance dhe tejet i emocionuar Gaqi, duke u afruar edhe më, pa shkuar nëpërmend as etikën as normën më  elementare të komunikimit të kulturuar me ata persona që, me sa kuptohej sheshit, as që kishin haber nga profesioni i tyre e jo më nga mirësjellja me publikun.
- Nuk të duhet gjë ty, or xhajë! E dimë na, se nuk kemi ardhë për nonjë piknik  kënej na anët tuaja, - ia ktheu pa përtesë e pa kurrfarë respekti ai polic, që ndodhej më  pranë djelmoshave, që ende s’i kishin veshur këmishat, por, të gjendur me kanotieret  tërë djersë nga loja, filluan edhe të dridheshin prej veriut që kish zbritur edhe në mesfshat, duke shtuar fëshfërimën e gjetheve të arrës.
Ajo fëshfërimë i ngjante një zemërate kolektive. Sikur i dha forcë Gaqit  të  replikonte:
- Uaa, ç’po më thënke  zotrote! Po me kë kam punë unë? Me arrën, apo me veriun që po tund gjethet? 
 Zëri po i dilte goje Gaqit mjaft i drithëruar, me vibrime të tejskajshme, që as vetë nuk po mundej t’i frenonte sadopak... Ndjeu se po i shtohej një si ngërç apo  shtrëngesë në rajonin e zemrës.
E kuptoi menjëherë që, në gjendjen e vet shpirtërore e fizike po e bënte efektin  ngacmues ai veprim i beftë, i palogjikshëm dhe krejt i patakt prej disa punonjësve të rendit ndaj dy të rinjve të atij fshati të thellë malor.
 - Nuk bëhet fjalë, se njëri nga këta djem “problematikë” është imi, por gjetkë e kam meraku, - u tha Gaqi bashkëfshatarëve, që po shtoheshin nga çasti në çast.
Emocionet po i rriteshin, duke parë fytyrat e verdha e të përlotura të atyre të rinjve, që edhe vetë Gaqi po çuditej, si nuk ishin të prangosur ende prej  asish tipash, që ishin në krye të atij aksioni të bujshëm…Zemra po ia godiste gjoksin Gaqit si me grushte të pamëshirshëm...
- Është babai i njërit prej djemve, - dalloi Gaqi zërin e njërit prej dy bashkëfshatarëve, që po i rrinin gati ngjitur policit kryesor, me të cilin, me sa kuptohej, njiheshin prej kohësh.
- Le të jetë kush të dojë. Nuk kemi punë me xhajën  nashtinaj, po me këta dy hajdutët, - palli më fort një nga ata pa uniformë, duke çoçoritur sytë sa andej-këtej.
Një nga bashkëfshatarët diç po çuçuriste vesh më vesh me një polic tjetër. Makina  e mbuluar nxinte, siç nxinte gjithçka përreth, teksa muzgu po ia linte vendin territ të asaj nate pa hënë.
 - Të merremi vesh, - s’iu durua Gaqit pa folur. - Ç’krim na paskan kryer këta djem që s’i paskemi njohur gjer tani?!... 
Pëshpëshet u shpeshuan në sheshin e vogël të  mesfshatit..
- Kanë vjedhur dje një familje në krahinën fqinje, - foli zëashpër po ai polic, që fshinte  vazhdimisht  mustaqet. - Ç’prisje ti, or Xhajë? Ç’prisje tjetër të bënin këta pehlivanë?
Ndërkohë Sandri, djali i Gaqit, i cili, veç turpit që po ndiente për akuzën publike, që po i bëhej, ndiente gjithashtu dhe acarimin e gjëndjes shpirtërore të të atit tepër sensibël ndaj situatave të papritura...Prandaj ishte e përligjur fytyrëzbehtësia, shkrehja  në lot e tij dhe moria e fjalëve përbetuese, që i dolën prej shpirtit të porsaplagosur:
- Mos u mërzit, o babi! Janë shpifje të ndokujt, që s’na njeh mirë.Dje në fshatin ku ishim, ne nuk dolëm fare nga klinika dentare, se prisnim radhën. Vetëm kur erdhi makina, dolëm e pimë nga një gotë “Fresh”në klub.
 - Këtë do ta shohim atje ku “bëhet koqja miell, në janë shpifje apo të vërteta, more çunak! - foli e gromësiti raki thartirë një polic me uniformë të shkopsitur krejt.
Gaqit iu tërmetizua krejt trupi nga ai arsyetim banal si prej një bashibozuku e jo  prej një nëpunësi shteti.
- Do t’i marrin, t’i pyesin dhe asgjë tjetër, - tha me një dozë të lartë oportuniteti  një nga bashkëfshatarët, që sapo kish arritur tek arra, tok me dy policë të tjerë, që  kutërbonin thartirë...
 Kur pa dhe dëgjoi dhe atë tip servili, Gaqit iu bë sikur u këput një degë e madhe arre dhe ra mbi kokën e tij plot “halle”...
Si për dreq edhe një tjetër i afërm i Gaqit (siç komentuan të nesërmen) edhe pse i veshur me pushtet, po rrinte krejt indiferent para asaj gjendjeje tejet të tensionuar poshtë arrës, edhe pse kishte njohje me disa nga policët. Sërish sipas  komenteve, personi në fjalë, nën buzë paskish murmuritur, se edhe mund të dyshohej për “aktin”e të rinjve... Ndërkohë  Themiu, i cili, sapo ish gjendur në atë mjedis thuajse fare rastësisht, kur e mori vesh ç’po ndodhte midis mbrojtësve të rendit dhe dy të rinjve të fshatit, theksoi disa herë radhazi: “Unë varem…ja,  tek kjo arrë, në qoftë se këta dy djem kanë arritur të vënë dorë mbi shtëpinë dhe plaçkën e dikujt tjetër. Ne i njohim shumë mirë, se ç’djem i kemi.More, s’po e marr vesh, ka kryepleqësi ky fshati ynë, apo jo?!... Eh, more zotërinj, s’janë të tillë këta, ashtu siç mund t’u kenë informuar e adresuar juve!...”
 Thelbin e këtyre mendimeve të kushëririt Th., sapo po bëhej gati që ta shprehte edhe  vetë Gaqi, por turbullimi i skajshëm e ish zhytur në një ngashërim të shoqëruar me dënesë, dridhje e lot. Ndaj dhe nuk mund të fliste dot. Po e pengonte goxha edhe një mpirje e beftë e buzës. E kuptoi se stresi i përftuar e i përshpejtuar prej asaj sajese arrogante, po vepronte ethshëm dhe përbindshëm në tërë qenien e tij...
Mbështetur tek shtylla e elektrikut dhe mbi bastunin e vet iu sollën nëpërmend raste të  shumta, kur punonjës të rendit, sidomos ata që ishin të arsimuar e kualifikuar, respektohen nga i madh e i vogël dhe ndihmohen nga populli edhe në kryerjen sa më  me efekt të detyrës. Por,kur mungonte etika e komunikimit, marrëdhëniet kalonin në sens të kundërt.... siç po ndodhte me disa punonjës policie para syve të tij...
Ndonëse vazhdonte të qëndronte në këmbët, që i dridheshin si nën korent, mbahej fort mbi shkop, por e ndiente veten si në një gjendje “nokdauni”... Ishte më se i bindur dhe i sigurt, që Sotiri dhe Gjinoja nuk mund të arrinin kurrsesi në veprime të ndyta kusërie. “Dhe ku, pa? Në një fshat të huaj, që nuk ia dinin as lagjet, as rrugët, pa le shtëpitë dhe hyrjedaljet e tyre?!... - arsyetonte Gaqi nën trysninë e asaj “maskarade” të paparë ndonjëherë...
 - Ku është parë e dëgjuar, që ditën në drekë, të guxosh e të hysh për grabitje në  shtëpinë e botës? - mezi shqiptoi Gaqi para dy grave që po mundoheshin ta mbanin me  gajret.
Ngaqë nuk mund të futej në debat me ata pijanecë të veshur me një petk të shenjtë e të nderuar, por që s’e meritonin aspak, Gaqi, duke gjykuar, se në ç’situatë e në ç’siklet ishte zhytur vendi nga politika “çorbë derri”, u mbyt sërish në ngashërim...Nën trysninë e imponuar të heqjeve të shpirtit, lot filluan t’i zvarreshin faqeve e t’i binin mbi këpucë.
 E shqetësonte më tepër jo dyshimësia tek një veprim utopik, që po reklamohej me aq duf nga “specialet”e trazuara me lloj-lloj speciesh, por meraku i shumëfishtë, se ata pijanecë, do t’i trajtonin djemtë sipas qejfit e jo sipas ligjit. Rrahja me shkop gome e shkelma do ishte një shfaqje estrade për ta brenda në makinë diku nga “Gryka” e  heshtur, ku mund edhe të esëlloheshin ndopak.
Ajo mbremje më e errët se zakonisht po i ngjante Gaqit si një kënetë plot nepërka  e bretkosa llafazane... Edhe pse tejet i rënduar Gaqi dëgjoi saktë disa dialogje midis bashkëfshataresh dhe policësh. Njera, që e kish shtëpinë disa hapa larg makinës së zezë arriti të shprehej me zë të dridhur:
- Ishte dhe vajza ime me ta dje në atë fshat dhe thotë që të tre nuk u ndanë nga  shoqi - shoqi, sa mbaruan punë tek dentistët...
- Pa na u hiq prej këtej, në s’ke qejf të të marrim dhe ty në makinë! - klithi  xhaketshkopsituri.
- Po, po, isha dhe unë me këta,  - foli e druajtur dhe e trembur vetë vajza.
- Po ti mos do të hash ndonjë shkop gome, që më dalke si “krahu i shtogtë”- ndërhyriu mustaqeziu, që e kishte shkabën e kasketës nga ana e zverkut.
 - Sandri ka dhe babanë të sëmurë dhe ju po e bëni më keq, - u dallua zeri i një gruaje të moshuar.
- Shko tek plaku ti, se mos gremisesh rrugës! - qe përgjigja që mori plaka.
Gaqi u rrok nga një dënesë e theksuar. Dy - tri gra që po i jepnin kurajë, e morën  për krahu dhe, duke u grindur me policët, e zbritën tek shtëpia në fund të  fshatit. Gruaja e Gaqit mbeti e tronditur dhe e habitur një çast, kur brenda portës pa të shoqin të shoqëruar. Iu kujtua menjëherë, se mos i kish ndodhur si një vit më parë, kur i kish rënë të fikët në mes të oborrit. Mos, vallë, i kish ndodhur e njëjta gjë jashtë shtëpisë?...
Dënesat e Gaqit nuk kishin të sosur as gjatë rrugës as kur e çuan në shtëpi. Nuk po gjente forca, ta përmbante sadopak veten e t’i jepte shpjegime gruas së  alarmuar. Aq i ndjeshëm ish bërë, pasi u sëmur para tre vjetësh, sa edhe gëzimi edhe trishtimi i papritur e emociononin jashtëzakonisht  gjer në dridhje e përlotje...
Mirë që ishin ato dy gratë dhe e sqaruan  për gjithçka shoqen e tyre, gruan  e  alarmuar të Gaqit. Si e mblodhi pakëz veten, Gaqi u tha grave:
- Kushedi nga janë mbarsur këta çobenj - policë e duan të pjellin në fshatin tonë... Duan ta nxjerrin inatin e “mundimit” mu këtu ndaj djemve tanë... Duan të dëfrehen, të kënaqin kapriçiot vetiake në kurrizin tonë. S’ke ç’u bën, kur gjejnë follosh edhe mes nesh...
Edhe halla, e sëmurë dhe ajo, ishte tepër e merakosur, për ç’i kishim thënë nipërit…Zbriti nëpër natën pa drita e pa hënë rrugicës së kalldremtë, duke u mbajtur anës mureve dhe, ashtu me të zeshkat e zakonshme, u gjend brenda portës së hapur e u ngjit tek sheshi i shkallës. I kapi Gaqit dorën gjysmë të paralizuar dhe, duke ndierë, sesi dora e tij po dridhej në dorën e saj, filloi t’ia fërkonte me dhembshuri të dukshme, duke i thënë me zë të ulët: “Mos u mërzit! Ata na marrin të keqen e jo të vënë dorë mbi  Sandrin,që s’u thotë “plaç” as gurëve të rrugës...”
Gaqi hodhi sytë drejt qiellit të copëzuar nga shtrati i dendur i pjergullës, prej nga mezi dalloheshin ca yje nëpër shtresa resh dhe përtypi brenda vetes edhe një shkulm  tjetër dënese... Rreth tij u shtuan dhe disa fqinjë. Ndërkaq ia behu në oborr Sandri:
- Ndërhynë gjithë ata nga fshati e më lanë mua, - foli më tepër për të qetësuar të atin që ia dinte hallin, se sa për shpirtin e vet të sapoçliruar. Gjithë sa ishin mbledhur, e shprehën hapur gëzimin për kthimin e Sotirit. U dëgjua zeri i Gaqit:
 - Po Gjinon e lëshuan?
 - Akoma jo...
- Epo… o t’u marrin të  dyve, o asnjerin. Po vete një djall e gjysmë kjo punë sonte...
Qëndonte krejt ì pezullt, duke përtypur gjiththfarësoj mendimesh. Dëshironte të mos ì mbante per vete. Por e kish një merak. Kur rrekej t’ì shprehte, ato  mezi i delnin buzësh,
Sapo ì dha karar të lëshonte ndonjë frazë, hyri në oborr lajmi i  shumëpritur, se edhe Gjinon e nxorën nga makina. Atë  e kishin futur në makinë, në sy të të atit të tij. E kishin çuar rreth pesëqind metra larg fshatit dhe, si i kishin thënë ca fjalë e urdhëra, e kishin lënë të lirë.
Biseda tek sheshi i shkallës u shtua edhe më. Gjithësekush jepte opinionin e vet, më së shumti, për të qetësuar të zotin e shtëpisë. Hamendësimet ishin nga më të çuditshmet… Ato tirreshin hollë…Tirreshin  si edhe etiketimet e atyre njerëzve të thjeshtë për ata policë kapadainj, pjesëtarë të atij “Aksioni - blic”, siç e cilësoi vetë Gaqi në bisedë e sipër. Mendime u zbrazën edhe në adresë të tre-katër bashkëfshafshatarëve, që ishin  pozicionuar, si të ishin “opozitarë” të dy familjeve që u etiketuan “problematike” nga një dërgatë uniformash blu...
Kish nga ata që gurgulenë nën arrë prej ndodhisë së papritur e ndoqën nga qoshkat si kureshtarë të pasionuar. Nuk denjonin e as begenisnin të afroheshin, që të ndikonin sadopak në cilindo krah të interpretimit të asaj ngjarjeje të ngritur e të sajuar pa kurrfarë vërtetësie reale. Ajo ishte një dëshmi e ndërtuar mbi përgojime  të dyshimta apo të pavlefshme... Ndokush që ishte i pranishëm, ndoshta priste djallëzisht, se çfarë do t’u bënin djelmoshave... Ndonjëri  edhe kish fërkuar duart prej një kënaqësie të pakuptimtë brenda kornizës së atij zullumi çnjerëzor...
Edhe pse bëhet fjalë për një fshat të vogël e me tradita të vyera, në kushtet e një sistemi, ku “mbret” parapëlqehet  fitimi, nuk ishte e mundur që marrëdhëniet  shoqërore të shkonin si në “vaj”... E kundërta  mund të shfaqej si më e pranueshme e më e besueshme... Zakonisht në mjedise më të ngushta, cinizmat janë më të “gjera”…
Bëhet fjalë për një fshat ku investimet nga të mërguasrit e shumtë po vonoheshin të startonin krahasimisht me fshatra te therë të krahinës. 
- Xhaxhi Gaqi! - thirri Gjinoja - duke u ndodhur me dy-tre hapa të mëdhenj pranë babait të Sandrit. - Vura re, se u mërzite e u trishtove shumë për ne... Nuk na ke njohur mirë, apo si? 
Sandri asokohe po qeraste pjesëmarrësit me pije freskuese
- Nga meraku se mos hanit ndonjë dajak kot më kot, more Gjino, prandaj!...
- Kur më morën me makinë gjer tutje gurrës,  mendova se do më zhdëpnin mirë dhe më ikën lotët edhe pse e dija se s’kishim asnjë faj. Po më shumë u mërzita kur njëri nga ata që erdhi tek fusha e sportit ia përveshi kot së koti me shkop gome Sandrit.
Sandri që po dëgjonte me admirim Gjinon, vendosi instiktivisht dorën tek kofshët, ku ende ndiente dhimbjen e përftuar pak më parë prej trimoshit polic. Pas një pauze, Sandri pyeti  shokun: 
- Prapë të pyetën në makinë?”
- Asnjë pyetje s’më bënë, - u shpreh Gjinoja. - Qeshnin e donin të talleshin e të më frikësonin mua. Vetëm tutje gurrës ndaluan makinën, se donte të villte ai që të qëlloi ty. Pastaj më tha ai civili, që të zbrisja. Më porositi që nesër tok me ty të vemi në zyrat e Komunës sonë.
 - Pse? - e pyeti Sandri.
 - Të na pyesin....të sqarohen a ku di unë...
 - Hiç të mos shkoni! - s’iu durua pa folur nënës së Sandrit. – Sos që u trembën juve dhe neve pa punë; sos që ma bënë burrin prapë për spital, por na dashkan dhe sqarime zotërinjtë... Në vend që të kërkojmë ne sqarim e shpjegime, na kërkokan ata… Të kishin ardhur si njerëz, po, ishim të detyruar të bindeshim, po…Unë një copë grua e thjeshtë jam, veç aq gjë, se në të tilla raste duhet vendim prokurorie ose të  paktën marrveshje me kryepleqësinë e fshatit apo me komunën, e di. Kollaj vihet dorë mbi tjetrin e të ndalohet, siç bënë ata zotërinj.Ta dija e të isha vetë tek arra, nuk e di si do isha sjellur me ta.
 - Lëre-lere! - ndërhyri Gjinoja. - Mua më futën duke më shtyrë fort brenda në makinë dhe babi im po rrinte, sikur të mos ndodhte gjë.
 - Ua, pse kjo na qënka liria e demokracia që na mungonte?! - foli me zë të ngritur e me një dozë të bollshme nevrastenie e shoqe e Gaqit.
- Demokraci-gjiza! - ofshau nga dalldisja shpirtërore Gaqi.
- Akoma po më përcëllon faqja, - tha Sandri, duke fërkuar faqen e djathtë. - Do ketë qenë mëngjarash, ndaj s’e kuptova të ruhesha.
 Ç’ishin përqark qeshën si me pahir nga fjalët e Sandrit, i cili donte sikur të ndërronte paksa atmosferën e rënduar në atë mjedis sidomos në brendinë e gjendjes emocionale të të atit...
- Pse të goditi? - e pyeti e ëma djalin.
- Nga hutimi.
- S’po të marrim vesh, - pyesnin sytë e prindërve të  tij. 
- Shpjegohu më qartë,mor djalë! - foli me zë të dërrmuar Gaqi.
- Pasi na ndërpreu lojën polici, që erdhi tek fusha, s’na la kohë as të visheshim, por na thirri mua e Gjinon tek shpellat e na pyeti me tërsëllimë:
         - Ku ishit dje ju të dy?”  
Unë, nga hutimi i asaj thirrjeje të papritur as që e shkova nëpërmend qëllimin e  pyetjes, që të përqendrohesha, ndaj ashtu, instiktivisht, pyeta Gjinon:   
        - Ku ishim dje, mo Gjino?  
Aq deshi polici dhe, si tha nxitimthi: “Nuk ditke dhe se ku ishit, ë?!”ma përveshi  befasisht me pëllëmbës. Jo se nuk dija, ku ishim, pra, por ajo thirrje e egër, ajo marrje e papritur, sikur të ishim kriminelë, na hutoi krejt... Kjo qe e gjitha.
      - Tamam kështu, - aprovoi dhe Gjinoja, duke e shfaqur hapur keqardhjen për dhunimin publik që iu bë shokut.
Se në atë çast dhunimi të personalitetit të të dy të rinjve ndodheshin  të pranishëm gjithë djelmoshat që loznin futboll.Të gjithë u habitën dhe u tronditën nga ai veprim i paparë ndonjëherë në atë fshat të vogël të asaj krahine të thellë malore.
Dy djemtë e akuzuar pa më të voglën provë, i dhanë karar të mos u bënin më “yzmet”kapriçiove të disa harbutëve që s’mund të përfaqësonin kurrsesi figurën  e vërtetë të mbrojtësve të ligjshmërisë. Prandaj nuk shkuan në zbatim të një urdhërese lëshuar në gjendje të dehur edhe pse nga persona me uniformë, që në fakt po e diskretitonin shtetin... 
Vetëm i ati i Gjinos nga mosthellimi në bërthamën e ngjarjes, apo edhe nga mosnjohja mirë e karakterit të të birit, herë-herë u jepte të drejtë policëve; aq sa edhe i shoqëronte, në  kërkim të Sotirit. Nuk dinin si ta shpjegonin gruaja e tij e të tjerë qëndrimin gati indiferent të Rakos.
Gruas së Gaqit nuk i harrohej ai çast kur dëgjoi t’i fliste Rakua. Doli e hapi portën e u gjend ballëpërballë me një polic të shkopsitur, që kutërbonte erë raki thartirë.“Ku e ke djalin?”e kish pyetur ai. Keti, pasi pa dhe Rakon pas shpinës së policit, sikur e mblodhi paksa veten, se as që po i shkonte mendja për keq...“E ku do jenë djemtë? Këtu rrotull janë ose nga fusha e futbollit e nga tjetër...Po edhe ti, more Rako, nuk e ditke nga janë djemtë, pa mirë unë, që u mbylla brenda, se duam të hamë e të pimë në darkë...”
Keti, që ende s’po kuptonte, pse e donin Sandrin, se dhe Rakua i tha që donin dhe Gjinon, nuk dinte si ta vlerësonte situatën, pa e dinte vetë ajo si të reagonte...
Kur e mori vesh, ishte tepër vonë...
Gaqi pati mundësi të hidhtë në shënimet e veta: “... Politika shpesh e keqtrajton figurën e forcave të rendit, sipas orekseve bindësore... Ndodh që pozitat e duan policinë të politizuar, kur opozitat synojnë të  kundërtën (shkak-sherri i pashqitur e pa ndonjë perspektivë shpresëdhënëse hëpërhë...)  Jetojmë në një vend e në një stad zhvillimi, ku nuk kanë të rreshtur çudirat, që pillen vetëm nga një mjedis i çuditshëm... Sipas gjykimit tim politikës i lypset ta lërë policinë të punojë sipas parametrave që ka pasur e ka e gjithë bota demokratike.Besueshmëria publike e policisë matet edhe duke u ballafaquar herë pas here me komunitetin... Sipas gjykimit tim politikës i lypset ta lërë policinë të punojë sipas parametrave që ka pasur e ka e gjithë bota demokratike.Besueshmëria publike e policisë matet edhe duke u ballafaquar herë pas here me komunitetin...
E kaluam një provë të vështirë si dy të rinjtë ashtu dhe unë në  vetvete...Megjithatë nuk mund të zhvleftësoj thënien e Niçes: “Si lumturinë edhe hidhërimin duhet t’ia kalosh shpirtit të arsyes...”
Gjërat fillimojnë nga vlerësimi i  vetvetes... Se e bëra dikur një vlerësim të tillë, ndaj dhe ndihemi krenarë, edhe pse mjaft të lënduar padrejtësisht... Mjafton, besoj, të dimë ta shohim të bukurën brenda vetes, por edhe ta dallojmë të shëmtuarën përreth nesh...
Në fund të shënimeve ai nënvizoi: “Të mos lexohet nga  kushdo”:
... U habit gjithkush, kur u përhap lajmi pas dy javësh të kryerjes së atij “Aksioni rrufe”… Policët qenë bazuar e mbështetur për akuzën tek marrja në pyetje e një shurdh-memeci, që vërdallosej çdo ditë në qendër të fshatit N. Ai i kish parë vërtet dy të rinjtë te klinika e tek klubi, si dhe tek sheshi në pritje të autobuzit. Si e pyetën me shenja, nëse kish parë të tjerë veç banorëve të atij fshati, “dëshmitari” i përzgjedhur, që i njihte të dy djemtë u kish thënë se kish parë djalin e një burri nga zona e tij që ishte i sëmurë, por që më parë i binte fizarmonikës... (dhe lëvizte duart, duke imituar hapjen e mbylljen e kacekut si dhe gishtërinjtë, si duke i rënë tastierës...) Për Gjinon u jepte të kuptonin policëve të mençur se qenkish djali i atij që punonte në mirëmbajtjen e rrugës. Dhe imitonte kazmë e lopatë “dëshmitari”…
Pasi hodhën edhe ca gota raki të “përzgjedhur”tek klubi privat i fshatit P.    “Operacionistët” e mbërrijtur nga rrethi me lajmërim urgjent prej bazës, u nisën tërë qejf me furgonin e zi drejt fshatit “X”, ku, si gjahtarë të regjur do binin mbi prenë e dëshiruar... Dhe ç’është e vërteta shumë shpejt i gjetën “hajdutët”, të cilët ishin “fshehur”në fushën e futbollit të fshatit të tyre dhe ishin “maskuar”me të mbathura e kanotiere.
Menduan zotërinjtë që ndërmorën aq bujshëm atë “aksion - rrufe ”, se përmbushën me nder urdhrat e shefave dhe dolën triumfatorë; tjetër se, veç thartirave në bark, nuk kishin arritur ta shtinin gjahun e vërtetë në dorë.
Kurse sa për zullume...të tilla bënë, sa deshën, aq sa u mahnitën, kur e morën vesh  banorët e të dy krahinave fqinje, madje edhe vetë pronari i sendeve të vjedhura...Ai paskish thënë “Mirë që nuk e kërkuan hajdutin në zonat verilindore!...”
Pas një muaji dy veta, një gjatosh e një shkurto po bisedonin në një ledh kopshti, ndanë rrugës. 
- Sa qejf do ishte, sikur t’i rrasnin brenda ata të dy!- thoshte gjatovani.
- Kurse unë do të doja t’i bënin pelte me shqelma, dumbe e shkop gome, - ish shprehur  me një ndjesi të theksuar keqdashse shkurtovani.  
 Mbresë e veçantë (E shkruar në ditar nga Më poshtë Gaqi kish shtuar shënimet me stilolaps të kuq: Zemërnxirosurit nuk i paskërkan brirët në ballë, por në honestrat e errta të shpirtit, që u kullon natë e ditë zift e shafran...Paska mes nesh ende njerëz, qofshin të pushtetshëm, apo të thjeshtë, që injorojnë injorancën e vet, duke “tjerrur” zgjuarsi makutërie. Ndaj dhe i ngrati tranzicioni ynë vështirë ta gjejë të çelur  “dritën jeshile” kaq të dëshiruar dhe ëndërruar...

                                                               xxx
Dashmiri, një i afërm i Gaqit në qytet takoi rastësisht njërin nga policët operacionistë të atij sulmi-rrufe. Me njëfarë koenfidence ia hapi bisedën si anës e anës... Duke e parë me dyshimësi të theksuar në bebe të syrit, polici, që atë çast dukej si sheleg, i’u shpreh troç: “ Mirë që nuk u ankua kush nga të dëmtuarit, se nuk do më shihje më këtu tek jam. Kushedi nga do horrokopisesha unë me të gjithë ata që më pasonin...
Donte Dashmiri të mësonte dhe diçka më tepër, por polici ia preu shkurt: 
- Lëre nashti këtë muhabet, zoti… Eja pimë ndonjë gllënjkë më mirë!”
- Fatkeqësi, kur e kupton me vonesë fajin, - i tha Dashmiri seriozisht.

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Jorgo  TELO
(Vargje me fytyrë “HAJKU”)

***
Në cikmë – përvëlim
Në zheg, eh çfarë flladi -
buzët e tua, mike!
***

Me syqeshje sysh të panjohur
trembem se më ndjell
si drita e rreme anijen në vozitje.

***
Degët e pishës – erashkë.
Djersiten rioshët mbi bar.
Ç’këndvështrim i zilepsur!

***
E shpie veten te rrënjët.
Brohorasin themelitë.
Më qorton çatia e braktisur.

***
Zemërimi
zbret në kërthizë
drithërimi ngjitet te thithkat.

***
I ngula sytë
mbi një trung të thatë.
Shpërdorova ndjenjat.

***
Më avitesh, sa s’më prek.
Gjoks e shalë gjysmëzbuluar.
Provokim për thinjat.

***
Besoke te dashuria.
A të beson ajo
e lindura nga flirtet?

***
U talle me zemrën time
e tani pret
ç’do të korrësh në vjeshtë.

***
Përpiqesh më kot
të maskosh etjen e syve.
A fshihet mali pas kodrës?
***
E nisa letrën drejt teje,
ta lexoje
e ti sajove me të një kaike.

***

Mjegulla ra mbi liqen.
e u pllaqurit akullisht.
Zemra s’po i bindej trurit.
***
Të zhbirosh në zemër nëne,
si të zbulosh
veç dhimbje e plagë…
***
Mbrëmë të lashë pikëtakimin
S’erdhe.
S’e dije gjasme fjalëkalimin
***
Jam i papërmbajtur?
Mos m’akuzo!
Ndihem i lirë si Robinson Kruzo.
***
E kritikova sa ishte gjallë.
Më anatemojnë,
pse merrem me të vdekurit.
***
M’u lagën sytë prej tymnajës
M’u terën
prej puhizës flladitëse të pllajës.
***
Të pashë në sfilatë puthjesh.
Ende s’e ditkërke:
gjithkush shijon të vetat.
***
Një pyetje pa përgjigje – si gozhdë.
Më prore… ku të vuajë shpirti,
këtu apo në… “atë botë”?
***
Pa dashurinë mes nesh
kjo botë
nuk do ndiejë të ngrohtë.
***
Teksa rrëmih në syt’ e tu,
dalloj pasqyrisht,
sa e dashuruar je me sfidat.
***
S’di në mund të sajohet si dashuri
përjetimi i puthjeve
brenda “kalit të drunjtë”.
***
Ëndshëm jam duke drekuar
macja më sheh ngultas në sy.
S’më kalon gjësend në bark.
***
Shira muzgjesh të plagosur
ma idhnojnë
vjeshtën e shpirtit.
***
Para se shpirti të jetë shkundur krejt,
më e dobishme të zotëroja
dhuntinë e vdekjes.
***
Thith ujë e rreze diellore hardhia
e shkarkon verën e shijshme
marramendëse…
***
Nuk m’i  respekton  dhimbjet e zemrës
Realisht, o gjasme mik, më jepet hak
të të quaj brumbull topabërës.
***
Ti je shumëfytyrësh e s’je gjë tjetër
veç një konglomerat maskash.
Duhen grisur për kthjellimin e jetës.
***
Asnjë lëshim nuk bëka vera zhuritëse
teksa lëshon pa frena
vapën ulëritëse.
***
Ti, o dimër, na vjen ì paarrirë.
Koprac për ujë
Bujar për thatësirë.
***
Në pritje të një lajmi të mirë,
ora sikur s’ecën.
Na përshfaqet si e ngrirë.
***
Përjetoj edhe dhimbjet aksidentale;
E njoh shumicën e tyre:
dhimbje mbese a dhimbje vajze.
***
Ti – emocioni im ì parë.
Ti – dhimbja ime e hershme.
Më shndrit si yjet rrëzëllimtarë.
***
Rastësisht kuptova të vërtetën:
nuk shikokam nga njëri sy.
Tjetri…maskonte defektin…


***
Mbjellim gërma të zeza.
Ëndrra bardhoshe
shpërthejnë përpjetë…
***
Rrekem të ec ndopak me vrap.
E pamundur
turravrapin e dikurshëm ta kap.
***
A mund të shuhet etja,
duke mos rreshtur
së ngjituri në pushtet?
***
Ti ma shkel syrin,
kur unë s’puth dot
as dorën time.
***
Për deri sa më sheh të përvëluar,
pse më përmend shkrepsen,
moj çupëz e bekuar?
***
Gjumëzojmë ngapak përnatë,
që të shmangim të mundshmin,
të tmerrshmin gjumin e madh.

Ruhesh nga moti kapriçioz,
depërtojnë rreshjet
nëpër themelitë e shpirtit.
***
Me atë vështrim dhelpërak
më dukesh si trafikant
dhimbjesh shpirtërore.
***
Të të puthin
a s’është më ëmbël,
se sa të puthësh?
***
Fytyra e dytë e motit:
Në vend të tonelatave të rreshjeve…
tokën e lagin piklat e lotit.
***
Vdiq apo e vdiqën me pahir?
Një pyetje e vetvetishme
flatron nëpër zefir…
***
Nga shpirti merret forcë,
për t’ì shprehur ndjenjat
si shfrim për lehtësim.
***
Thonë që shpirtmirësia
ì ka buzët të nxehta.
Ta provojmë…sa qëndron e vërteta.
***

Ushqim dietetik për poetin:
puthjet…
Ato e dehin të shkretin…
***
Pas çdo aksidenti të beftë
fati dërgon në vendngjarje:
vdekjen dhe jetën…
***
S’ndiejnë thinjat kurrfarë qetësie.
Nuk ì kaplon dremitja.
Vozisin nëpër motive dashurie.
***
Më ngjajnë si hiprbola
ndjesish të tejshkuara
të bukurat studente.
***
Rast pas rastesh;
hap pas hapi
jetojmë një jetë kontrastesh…
***
Degët lastare shkrepin blerim;
blerim shelgjesh lotues bri dritares.
Aty gjetkan mushkonjat strehim?!
***
Më së shumti na shfaqesh fals
në jetën tokësore
Vështirë të pranohesh në Parajsë.
***
Për të mos u pickuar nga një bletë,
Përpak, desh vrau, padashur,
të shtrenjtën jetë…
***

Do kishim kur duhej diell apo shi.
të duheshin njerëzit e botës
sa duhemi ne të dy.

Shkolovit lulet bajamja borëmbuluar
e zemra pulson më rrallë.
Psherëtimë e një  dashurie të ndaluar.

Zvarritet një mot pa lagështi,
sa frytet braktisin pemën.
Gjinkalla gëzon në vetmi.

Ulet reja të pijë në det;
s’e shuan dot etjen.
Prej shterpërisë pëlcet…

Kalëroj mbi dhimbjet;
shtigje gëzimesh
duke spastruar.

Doja të kisha të drejtën,
të përqafoja hënën
e askujt dhe e të gjithëve.

Edhe këtë radhë,
këmbëngulja e zemrës
m’ì shndërroi mendimet në gërmadhë.

Duke vështruar mbi ujra e mbi gjethe
Arrijmë të ngrihemi sfidantë
mbi sëmundje e vdekje.

Sapo ngjizet dhimbja me dashurinë
çdo dëshirë e pacipë
merr arratinë.

Gjallojmë nën këtë diell
me kryet mbi shkëmbinj,
me muzikë e retë mbi vete.

Jetë marr prej t’Madhit Zot.
Ç’respekt ì ndërsjelltë!
Ai e di që s’po rroj kot.


Nëse për të shkruar
i rëndet qenies sime;
mirëpret shpirti ngushëllime.

E di mirë hëna vrojtuese:
Nuk hyn ujku në vathë,
për të fjetur rehatshëm.

Kur e tepëron me zjarrmimin,
ì bezdisshëm na shfaqet dielli.
Mendimin acari na e ndërron.

Teksa punon me ngutje,
vjeshta merr kredi nga dimri,
për të lënë nudo pemët.

E pandalshme – koha.
Kushedi çfarë çmimi
do përftojë kohëndalësi…!

Këndezi bezdis pulat
poshtë një gardhi,
ku vjeshta dënon gjethet.

Vrapon breshëri në korsinë e vet;
ne – në tonën.
Rofshin çadërbërësit!

Gjethet e hardhisë
kundroj teksa bien një nga një
Vitet e mia kaloj në intervistë.

Ngrihet smogu me përtesë.
Platit sytë
çdo krijesë.

Të deshifroja gjuhën e zemrave,
Kryeoborrtar ì Kupidit
do isha sot për sot.

Të mbijetojnë, vallë,
themelitë e një shtëpie
mbi kokrriza dashurie?

Qielli dhe toka
nuk rrinë të heshtur;
Jeta kërkon zhurmë e lëvizje.

Para gjashtë shekujsh:
Një martesë – një ulli.
Sot: një këngë – një pemë.

Çaste celebrimi.
Dëshmitarë:
E diela e dy zemra të ndezura.

Çapaçulet mblidhen rreth sobës.
Kanë liridalje
zogjtë lodërtarë.

Sa herë kam hedhur zaret,
Cezarin kam pasur
engjëll mbrojtës…

Sikur drejtmbahem mbi bastun
Ma hepon shpirtin
një plak pragshekullor.

Një vazo me lule
mbeti në hije
pa kurrfarë gjyqi.

Zogjt e Zagorisë
janë kthyer
e po ringrënë foletë.

Merre më shtruar
këngën e jetës,
thëllëzë e Bisejit!

Shfleton Rudina e Çajupit 
 të shekujve 
kalendarë.

Edhe nëpër qiell
më sajohen të vagullta
monopate emigrantësh.

Nuk e lejoj dimrin
të më privojë daljen.
Ì qëndroj besnik ecjes.

Grindjen bashkëshortore:
Sport a telenovelë?
e zgjidh errrësimi ì beftë.

Në jetën tokësore na shfaqesh fals.
Vëshirë të pranohesh, o shpitzi,
në Parajsë.

Me gjithë angështimet
që ma mbërthejnë trupin,
s’e resht luftën me mjegullën.


Një tufë instiktesh
rreken pambarimisht
të përçudnojnë gjykimin.

Oksigjen na dhurojnë e blerim
shelgjet lotonjës
përkarshi dritares.

Shikimi yt ì përndritur
sepse ma gjen zemrën
të papërgatitur.

Hedh vështrimin tejembanë.
Nuk rrok
asgjë të veçantë.

Midis ballit e vetullës
më qëndroi një gjethe shelgu.
E mora si mirësjellje të vjeshtës.

Kalëroj mbi dhimbjet
duke pastruar
shtigje gëzimesh.

Ç’harmoni, të gjesh brenda derës:
kuvendin e çiltër
e ujin e kristaltë!

Brenda një çasti
të më marrësh, o vdekje;
Edhe si njeri edhe si poet!

Rrëzë një gardhi
vjeshta dënon gjethet.
Bezdis pulat këndezi.

Breshëri vrapon në rrugën e vet
e ne në tonën.
Rroftë çadërndërtuesi!

Gjetheverdhat e hardhisë
kundroj teksa bien një nga një.
Vitet e mia kaloj në intervistë…   104

Pse t’ì qëndroj besnik
Hajkut Japonez?
Dua të jem vetja!

Diçka që ti e kryen me bëma,
e shpreh unë
me gërma…

Ti, vjeshtë, më ke ndihmuar tepër:
Kë ke falur fresk
në zheg reanimacioni.

E Pabesueshme të të lagen teshat,
kur gjatë ecjes
nuk ke dalluar rreshjerënie.

Është më se ì bindur moti:
Eh, sa marrira
kryhen në emër të tij!

Do doja të vendosja maskë
bletëve t’u shërbeja me zell
e jo të grabisja ndokënd.

Më ngjajnë anemike ditët,
kur vera ì dorëzohet
vjeshtës.

Ì harbuari tufan
u struk në një pyll,
por mbylli sytë përngaherë.

Duke hequr dorë
nga erëzat,
harrova dhe shijen e puthjes.

Çatia nën borë
me muret
bisedon miqësisht.

Mbete i stepur në fund të shkallëve
pa shijuar kurrfarë
karrjerë dashurie.

Rudina e Çajupit
 mendueshëm shfleton 
kalendarët e shekujve. 

Kush na e prishi çerdhen? – 
pyet dallëndyshja
burbuqet e mollës.

Nuk rrjedh, 
por pikon rubneti 
Amvisa diç flet nëpër dhëmbë…

Të lutem, unazë, 
mos ma lër bosh gishtin 
sidomos në stinë vjeshte!

Sa vjen dimri ì parakohshëm,
 ì hapet goxha punë 
gardarobës.

Tej ballkonit e dritares
 hedh sytë me lakmi, 
ì lë të lodrojnë lirshëm.   120

Endem në rrëpira mendimesh.
Veten, siç jam,
 s’e ndesh askund.

Të mos ekzistente kërshëria
 për të nesërmen,
 ç’do të na nbante gjallë?

E shoh diellin 
tek derdh rreze floriri
Edhe i dua edhe u druhem atyre. 

Në verë ruaj fizionominë.
Zezimin diellor
 trupi im kapërdin. 

Të komentosh një rastësi fatkeqe, 
ethet ì shton dikujt.
Nuk ke njohur veten.

Esenca e luleve 
parfumon mjedisin.
Të  trullos esenca e rrushit.

Ndodh që të na duhen syze 
edhe për të përmirësuar
 ndërgjegjen.

Dëgjova cicërimën e një harabeli.
Nuk e kuptova 
vajtimin e tij prej urie.

Atë mëngjes me diell
 në vend të paketës me cigare
 bleva një libër të vyer. 

Një vashëz buzëqershi 
 të qeërshinjtë  vathët
 ì mban nën buzë.

Rreshjet na privojnë shetitjet.
Për të ecur
dëshirat na rriten.

Bie nata gjithkund; 
kompozojnë zogjtë 
këngët për të nesërmen.

Rrekesha të gjerbja kafen e zezë,
 për t’u dhënë liri
 mendimeve të bardha.

Mblidhte nëna fillin rreth boshtit, 
sikur të analizonte ëndërrimtare
vitet e jetës së saj…

Hapi pason hapin mrekullisht.
Sa këndshëm, të pasonin edhe brezat 
kësisoj njeri – tjetrin!

Midis shtetesh
shtohen mëritë
           e nuk rreshten.   136

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Faleminderit shume, Fiori, per mireadministrimin e sistemimin e postimeve te mia. Me keni bere nje nder te paparashikuar. Ju uroj shendet e mbaresi ne veprimimet e perditshme mjaft fisnike me thelb shpirteror.
       Do te kisha nderin te mesoja dicka me teper per te qene me korrekt me ju e me Forumin ne teresi, qe te mos arrij ne gafa, si kjo e fundit, ku sapo startova disa mendime si ekspoze per drejtshqiptimin e drejshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe, nje teme mjaft e rrahur, por edhe qe ia vlen te pasurohet pareshtur.
        Kam respekt te vecante per JU e per "XHUXHUMAKUN", te cilit ia shoh shpesh fytyren e syte e mencur ne ekran te televizorit dhe ia kam lexuar disa tregime mjaft te arritura artistikisht e teper rinore ne vizion e mesazhe...
        Po ashtu mbajtesit te ketij pseudonimi i vleresoj qendresen ne kerkim te nje gjuhe kombetare sa me te paster, te pasur e te miretrajtuar.
Ju pershendes si krijues dhe si pensionist e invalid (fizikisht) qe jam aktualisht. Kam derguar dhe nje pjese te C.V. sime, por nuk di nese e keni administruar, si edhe nje nga fotot e mia.
       Sic e theksova pak me lart nga padija ne lemin e informatkes mund edhe te gaboj dhe e pranoj kritiken qe me eshte adresuar poshte mendimeve te mia per gjuhen; vec nuk kuptova dicka.. Jorgo ke ngaterruar teme, (ahaa iken keta te fese   :ngerdheshje: ) !!!?
       JU LUTEM, GJITHASHTU TE ME ORIENTONI, SI MUND T'I GJEJ ME SHPEJT POSTIMET E MIA E CFARE T'U THEM DASHAMIRESVE, PER TE ME GJTUR E LEXUAR, SE NUK I GJEJ DOT TE GJITHE PER T'U DHURUAR LIBRAT E MI, MBASI PER TE SHITUR NUK MUNDEM TE SHES DOT FARE...
              Me respekt e mirenjohje te sinqerte
                                                  Jorgo Telo
                                              (JORZAGORITI)
                                               GJIROKASTER

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Jorgo S. TELO

SIRENAT

1.	HUTESË

Dikur...
I zgjata duart;

dritën e vezullimtë
të syve të tu
ta rrëmbeja...

Mbeta i hutuar, 
i hutuar në rrugën drejt dritës.

2.	PAS  NJË  DIMRI

Pas një dimri-natë
sikur po çapitet sërish behari.

E shoh tek gjethëzat e porsaçela,
tek lulet e strukura nëpër ferra.
E dëgjoj tek kënga e bilbilave
majë gështënjës;
tek kënga ngazëlluese
e mëllënjës.
E prek tek bari i njomë,
që po harbohet...
E shijoj tek radhiqet,
teksa lezetojnë tryezën.

E ndiej tek lehtësimi i teshave në  trup...
E  mirëshoh se si majëmalet
Po heqin borën paqësisht
gjithaq…me ngut...

3.	SË PAKU

Nëpërkëmbem
nëpër copëza gjumi
Endrra të copëzuara
gjumin ma shkundin...
O koprac ëndrrash,
Pse s’ma sjell të plotë
ëndrrën time?

Sidomos ëndrrat e bukura;
ato më të bukurat
 m’i vonon,
 m’i humbet.
M’i shkwrrmoq ato 
kur e ndiej veten
duke vrapuar...
Edhe ëndrrën e ëmbël,
kur e shoh veten dhëndër...
Apo ëndrrën  hirëplotë,
kur unë ndihem i  fortë 
si moskush.

Së paku...
përgjatë ecjes
për në amëshim
Si kujtim të ruaj ëndrrat...

4.	ME  KËSI  MENDIMESH

Vdekja!
Trupin  përpiqet
të  ma marrë
tinëzisht...

Përpiqet të  arrijë
të  më marrë  krejt...
Vetëmbrohem.
Vdekja  nga marazi
një  ditë  do  “vdesë”   vet...
Me kësi mendimesh
duroj  gjithçka...
Brenda  mendimeve
Avujt e jetës lëvizin.

Pjesë të trupit po më lënë.
Nuk dorëzohem...

Vdekja
s’më përtypka njëherësh dot.
Më  sfilit  pjesë-pjesë...

Me  kësi  mendimesh i bërtas shpresës:
“Mos  më  harro!”

5. TË  JETOSH
Të  jetosh;
a  s’do të  thotë,
të  mëtosh për dëshira?…

Të  jetosh;
a  s’do  të  thotë:
të  duash  ajrin,
të  duash  qiellin,
të  duash  mbitokën
dhe  detet  e  kaltër?

Të  jetosh;
a  s’do  të  thotë,
të  sfidosh
errësirën, ligjet gjysmake, kopracinë shtetërore?...

Të  jetosh;
por, ama,
pa  u  përgojuar  për  keq...

Të  jetosh;
por,ama,
pa  hedhur  valle  me  dreqër!...

5.	S’MUND!...

Arëza, grenza rrotull  më  vijnë
Përsysh më vërdallosen
sikur  t’i  kem  lyer qerpikët
me  mjaltë.
Ndërkohë  më  qerthullon
një  e  padurueshme  etje,
një  etje e pafund...
Izolimi  po  më  shkund...

Mes  arëzash  e  grenzash…
Të jetosh.

7.  ÇAST   I  VESUAR

Një  bashkë  reje
u  zvarr  teposhtë.
Qetë-qetë kapërceu  kangjellat.
M’u  avit,  tek  po  rrija.
Si  më  lëmoi  faqet,
më  njomi  paksa  syrin.

E  ngarkuar  ishte reja
Dhe...nuk dola dot në rrugë.
U largua ajo
drejt  visesh  të  tjera.


8. DIKUSH MË PRET

Meqë  nuk  shkoj  dot  në  lumë,
meqë së largu i  kundroj  pyjet,
në  qerthull  ëndrrash  zhytem...
E  më  mblidhen:
najadat,    1)
driadat.     2)

Ndërkaq  një  Kometë  e  stërmadhe
me  bishtin  e  zjarrtë
tek  qelqi  i  dritares më  troket
e  me  zë  yjor
diç  më  flet…

1) Nimfat  e  pyjeve
2) Nimfat  e  ujrave

9. MUZGJET

Mundet  po  ecim
në  shtigje
muzgjesh
të  plagosura.
Të  mos  habitemi,
pse  na  përzhiten
qepallat  e  pluhurosura.
Habitshëm
s’ka  pse  t’i  hapim  krahët
anë  më  anë.
Muzgjet  e tanishëm
Peshkaqenë  janë...
Na  brejnë kockat,
Shpirtin.

10. SA   TURP!

Nuk e  mbyll portën  nga  brenda.
S’i  dihet, ç’ngjet...
Mundet  të  harrojë  punën e  vet
z e m r a,
kur s’e pret...  

Sa  turp, të  të  shkallmojnë  dritare  e  portë!
E  trupin 
të  ta  gjejnë të  ftohtë!...



11. SIRENAT

Çdo   njëzetekatërorsh
“Telegrame” më  vijnë
prej  “Botës  Tjetër”...
Kërkohet  me  ngulm,
Të  bëhem   “pjesëtar”  i  Saj...
e  zemra  s’më  ndien  të  qetë.
E  shpirti...
herë  më  bën  të  qesh,
herë  më  bën  të  qaj.

12. ÇAPITEM

Çantë e bastun në njërën dorë i mbaj.
Shpirtin e ndezur – brenda vetes.
Eci kërmillthi… shkel mbi trotuar.
Eci përmbi ngjarje
drejt jetës,
drejt vdekjes.
Çapitem.
Ç…a…p…i…t…e…m…


Botuar si cikël te gazeta “Fjala” E Agron Tufës

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Poemë –përrallë për fëmijë: 
MACJA E BRAKTISUR

HYRJE 

Është fshat
 apo qytet, 
pak nga pak
 gjejeni vet’.

Mes dy kodrash: 
ca shtëpi, 
gardhe kopshtrash,
 bagëti.

Lart në lagjen
 nëpër shpat
gjen shtëpi
 mbetur thatë…

Nuk plasi vullkan, 
nuk ra as tërmet.
Njerëzit vargan 
ia mbathën revan:
Zbritën poshtë qytetit,
shkuan drejt kurbetit,
 shumë drejt bregdetit
 dhe Kryeqytetit.


Disa pleq e plaka
 në shtëpi të pakta
mbetën n’atë lagje.
Korba dhe laraska
 me“krrau!”e me “krraka!”
 hipën mbi oxhaqe.

Disa më krahëforta
 Grifsha edhe korba 
siç ishin sqepgjata 
edhe këmbëthata, 
qenkeshin mësuar 
te “Kull’ e sahatit” 
të qëndronin rëndë,
 të çelnin kuvend:

AKTI I PARË

- Me ç’na shohin sytë, – 
tha korbi plakush – 
në shtëpitë pa dritë
 bredhin veç miushë.”

- Po misër e grurë 
ku do gjejmë ne? – 
pyeti korbesha
 korbin sypërdhe.

Fët u hodh një sorrë, 
tek hante ca zorrë:
- Të zbresim në fushë, 
tek shkojnë njerëzia. 
Mjafton një gëmushë, 
s’na duhet shtëpia.
- Të lumtë, sorrë qorre, 
paske goxha mend!
 Mirë na kujtove, 
t’ikim nga ky vend.
- Dale, moj, ku je?
nuk të shohim de!
- Këtu pas oxhakut
 po merrem me barkun.
- Heu, krra – krra – krra!
O ç’mendim hata! 
Le të ikim, pra
 poshtë te pallatet
 me ngjyra 
e shumë kate.

Dhe me krrakërrimë 
ikën fluturidhë.
Qiejt oshëtinë…

AKTI I DYTË

Macja që dremiste 
u përmend sakaq:
- Po kjo britmë ç’ishte?
- Epësove paq!
- Pse, more lejlek,
 ku është faji im?
- Për gjumë
 paske ngordhur, 
pa hidh sytë rrotull;
 të zotët ku janë?
 Braktisur të kanë.
Dyer e dritare  
i kanë mbyllur fort
dhe portën e madhe 
         askush s’e hap dot. 
- Mjerë unë e mjera 
si do bëj bëj tani?
 Me se do ushqehem 
sot edhe më pas?
- Eh, moj gushëbardhë, 
ikën e të lanë
s’ke qumësht në tas!
Lëviz vetë tani, 
gjuaj ndonjë mi.
Sepse me bark bosh 
nuk mundet të rrosh.

- Po… ku shkuan, vallë?
- Si the, moj gushëbardhë?
- Ku shkuan? – të them.
- Jo, jo s’dua helm!
- Ah, mor veshdyllosur,
 ç’të them e ç’më thua?
 Unë qenkam ftohur,
 ti tallesh me mua!
- Nuk tallem, moj jo. 
Pa shiko, shiko: 
tej në ato ledhe 
qenkërka një dele.
- E shoh, poshtë një fiku.
- Domethënë, lum miku,
fqinjët s’paskan ikur!?
- Të iknin të gjithë, 
nuk do kish lezet.
Këtu ke shumicën, 
disa në kurbet 
a ku deshën vetë.
- Sa mirë i ditke, 
lejlek, këto gjëra!
- Nuk të thashë nevrike,
 nuk dëgjohen zëra!
- Zëra po dëgjohen, 
por s’i dëgjon ti.
Gjarpri po afrohet.
Fshehu lumëzi!
- Leri këto naze!
Dashke gjalpë taze…
 - S’të thashë gjalpë jo. 
Gjarpri të helmon… 
Macja gushëbardhë
 zerin lart e ngriti
Me kthetra e dhëmbë
 gjarprin e skërmiti.

Diku nën çati
 gjarpri na u zhduk.
Të gjatat mustaqe
 macja nis e nduk:
“Do m’i sosë minjtë  
ky zvarran makut,
që vjen si hajdut.”
Ngriti kokë lejleku:
- Iku gjuhëverdhi?
- U fsheh,
por kujdes, 
ruaju nga helmi! 
- Unë do shtegtoj.
Kam merak për ty.
Mbete fillikate 
në goxha shtëpi.
Kujdesu për veten, 
sa nuk është vonë.
Po të flas si mik, 
nëse më kupton.
- Po, zoti lejlek, 
paske shumë të drejtë.
Më lypset qysh sot, 
t’i dal vetes zot.
Sa pa ikur dielli, 
po shkoj vrap tek ledhi.

AKTI I TRETË
- Uf, ç’më gjeti mua, 
moj dele uruar!
- Nëse s’je përtace, 
po të dëgjoj, mace! 
Pa më thuaj pak, 
ç’hall të ra në prag?
- Ç’të të them, moj dele, 
ikën përkëdhelet!
Flija në minder.
Kanë mbyllur çdo derë.
- Shko mbi kashtë fli!
- Pa ngrënë të rri?
Pak qumësht e dua.
- Shko gjej një çanak, 
si mund të ta jap?
- Unë s’të mjel dot.
- Prit, të vijë imzot.
- Mua më sharroi;
U bënë tri javë sot 
s’kam vënë gjë në gojë.
- Di të pish si qengj?
- E ke me gjithë mend?
Di, moj, si nuk di. 
Ne sisorë jemi 
dhe pijmë në gji.
- Kam frikë, mos harron 
edhe më kafshon…
- Gjersa më bën nder,
 nuk do bëhem derr.
Me sa thonë: “derri 
nuk di ç’është nderi.”

Kaluan dy javë
Pinin të dy tok:
 macja gushëbardhë
 dhe qengji qafok.

E thirrte “qafok” 
zonja e shtëpisë,
 se kish qafë të hollë
 porsi keci i dhisë.

Duke thithur qumësht
qengji tundte bishtin.
Macja – hop u turr,
bishtin ia gërvishi.

Qengji u zemërua
mëmës iu ankua:
 - Macja e vetmuar
 pse më grisi mua?

- Padashur, o bir,
 macja pak të grisi. 
Them, mos kushedi, 
hardhuc iu duk bishti…
Mos iu zemëro 
veç për ca gabime. 
S’e sheh, o qafok, 
ka mbetur jetime!
Të zotët e saj 
këtej kanë fryjtur.
 E shkreta s’ka faj. 
Mbeti e braktisur.

- O ma, jam i vogël;
 jo si ti e rritur.
 Nuk di ç’do të thotë:
 “të jesh e braktisur”.

- Nga kopshti e shkolla 
ende nuk e ditke? 
Po ta shpjegoj hollë
 të diel mbasdite.
- Ohu, gjer pasnesër 
ia gjej vetë kuptimin. 
Pyes zonjush Shpresën
 në orë të mësimit.

- U sqarove, bir?
 Mos u grind me macen!
Pse të bëjnë sehir 
sorrat fluturake? 
- Ato janë sqepgjata,
 llapin dhe pa punë. 
Sa i e sheh mbi kodra, 
i gjen përmbi lumë.

- S’kanë me se të merren.
Klithjet kanë mësuar.
Ndodh që dhe i turren
maces së harruar,
          maces së vetmuar, 
maces së uritur 
me trup
         të drobitur.
- Dhe pse jam i mitur, 
tani e kuptova 
ç’do të thonë fjalët
“të jesh e braktisur”.
- E kuptove vonë.
Tani gushëbardha
 Nuk dimë ku shkoi.
Pa vënë gjë në gojë,
 keq do përfundojë.
Dele e qafok
 rrinin ndën një shtog.
Dëgjonin një zog.
Këndonte i miri
Siç këndon bilbili.
- Cili zog do jetë?
- Është bilbili vetë.
Nuk ndihet i qetë.

AKTI I KATËRT

- Be – be, o mama,
Po vjen një zagar!
Foli mos e pa 
macen që na la.
- Hap, o zagar, gojë!
 - Pashë sa kaloi
 macen qimebutë.
 Buzë një përroi
kapërceu drutë.
 Hapur pa një derë; 
hyri menjëherë
Brenda ish një plakë
 me një fshesë të gjatë.

Si qëndroi ca, 
vendosi i tha:
- Mjau!Mjau! Mjau!
A e di ç’më ngjau, 
o e mira gjyshe?
Plaka s’e kuptoi, 
por tha nëpër gojë:
- Dikush më përlau
 dy vergjet e fiqve.
Mos m’i more ti,  
o moj faqezezë?
- Nuk t’i mora unë, 
më ndihmo, aman!
Siç më sheh, moj gjyshe, 
nuk jam faqezezë!
- S’trembesh
 nga kjo fshesë?
- Unë jam një fatzezë;
 nuk meritoj fshesë…
- Le që… hele - hele
pesë e pesë i kam: 
këlyshë e kotele…
Për ta kam mëshirë
 si për çdo fëmijë 
Nuk pleks  fare plan
 të ngrë ndonjë stan
 me qen e me mace…
Qenkërke koprace.

- Ç’janë këto që thua?
Kur më njohe mua?
Më parë fole ndryshe; 
 the “e mira gjyshe!”

Tundi kryet macja
 dhe u qas te plaka: 
- Nuk di të bëj lajka.
Mjau, gjyshez- o!
Iki në s’më do.
- Mace, ç’po më thua?
Të mjerët i dua.
Veç kam një merak:
Ushqim kemi pak.
Dhe këto që janë;
s’na mbajn’ as një javë.
Më pastaj ç’të hamë?

AKTI I PESTË

Një qen lara – lara
 me një kockë përpara
 foli rëndë – rëndë:
- Meqë të kanë lënë,
 rri ca kohë me ne.
 Rri siç rrinë miqtë,
 jo si zemërligjtë,
si dinakja grifshë, 
që na vodhi fiqtë.
Ajo i ka rrokur, 
pashë që vinte rrotull.

Macja s’bëri fjalë, 
u vu shpejt në radhë.
Tek hante përshesh.
plakës babaxhane
 diç i tha në vesh…
- Pupu! – klithi plaka,
 si t’kish rënë flaka. -
Shpejt t’ikim përjashta!
Një gjarpër i zi, 
ka hyrë në shtëpi.
Macja sa e pa, 
zëulët ma tha, 
mos trembeshit ju:
kotele, këlyshë.
- Unë s’e kam frikë, -
tha macja gushëbardhë.
Hidhem dhe e mbyt
gjarprin hileqar.
- Të ndihmoj dhe unë, -
tha qeni laran. -
Nga helmi i gjarprit
 kam humbur mamanë.

Gurgule, mishmash
 prapa një sënduku
Si e mbyti macja, 
larani e nduku 
e iku nxituar; 
e hodhi në përrua.

Por gjarpri tinzak
kish pickuar macen.
Termometri lart 
tregoi mbasdarke…
Një veteriner 
e thirrën me ngut.
Shpëtoi gushëbardha, 
në një qoshk u struk. 

Të nesërmen plaka
 shkoi, gjeti kos. 
Të gjithë u kënaqën,
macja doemos.

- Dhe pse më braktisën,
s’dua të bëj keq, 
si disa fëmijë, 
që sillen për dreq.
Në s’gjej ushqim gati, 
do gjuaj më shumë. 
do fle më pak gjumë.
Grabitqare s’bëhem; 
askujt s’i prish punë.

Sakaq foli plaka:
Më ndih të laj tasat! 
Të lumtë, gushëbardhë!
Kështu të dua unë:
të jetosh me punë.

AKTI I GJASHTË

- O gjyshe, o gjyshe,
 o gjyshja Miroshe! 
- Kush flet? – foli plaka,
e tëra thinjoshe.
- Jam unë, Çiljeta,
 unë, mbesa jote. 
Më dërgoi babi,
 të vish tek ne sonte.
- Siç e sheh, moj mbesë, 
sot nuk jam e lirë.
Pragun s’e lë shkretë.
Kam dhe mysafirë…
Kam sëmurë macen.
Erdhi ndaj të gdhirë.
Kish mbetur pa ngrënë
një muaj të tërë.
Mëkat për ata
që vetëm i lënë.
- Çkusur e ka zënë!
Sa mëkat i rëndë!
Gushëbardha dëgjoi,
kokën pakëz ngriti:
- Delja më shpëtoi 
edhe gjyshe shpirti.
Më helmoi gjarpri,
më ndihmoi Larani. 
Pse jo – edhe fati…

- Po tek ju, Çiljetë, 
macet edhe qentë
kanë mbetur shkretë?!
- Tek – tuk ca shtëpi
s’kanë brenda njeri. 
Një qen i braktisur, 
oh, ç’ka ulëritur, 
t’zotët duke pritur!
Kaluan gjashtë muaj;
mandej s’e dëgjuam.
- Do ket’ ngordhë i gjori…”
dhe shaminë nxori
thinjoshja shpirtdritë, 
me të fshiu sytë…
- Mos m’i vini re.
Shpirti më nxjerr lot, 
ngaqë s’duron dot
 ligësi në botë…

Si një dallëndyshe 
mbesa fluturoi.
Me dashuri gjyshen
fort e përqafoi.
- Ç’do më thuash tjetër?
- Të të mërzit prapë?
- S’lëviz dot, 
jam plakë.
Dua të mësoj
ç’bëhet rreth e qark…
- Edhe disa mace
 mbetur e harruar,
siç  thonë zogjtë,
janë egërzuar.
Bëjnë batërdi, 
se nga…kushedi. ??X

Në piskun e vapës
 macja i tha plakës:
- Sa mirë do ishte,
sikur gjithë gjyshet
të ishin si ti…
me zemrën flori!

AKTI I SHTATË

Papo u hodh mbesa,
e bukur si vesa:
- S’mbahet, o miq, jeta
kështu me gënjeshtra!
Për shumë gjallesa 
mban përgjegjësinë
gjithë soji ynë.
Me kuç e me mace
dhe ç’janë butake
nuk duhet të flaken.
Veç ne…ndonjëherë,
s’mendohemi thellë.
Miqtë tanë të mirë
i lëmë jetimë…

Pa mbaruar fjala, 
u hodh gushëbardha:
- Pse, si puna ime
paska dhe të tjerë?!
- Mjerane si ti 
na hidhen ndër sy.
Më të ziun fat
e ka ndonjë fshat,
tjetërsuar krejt,
mbetur fare shkret’…
Vetëm zvarranikë
mund të hasin sytë.

- Si mendon ti, mbesë, 
vallë, në këtë mes
 fajin kush e ka? 
Kush bëka gjynah?
- Gjyshe, me sa di 
dhe me ç’kam dëgjuar; 
kur s’ka rregullsi 
edhe ligj të shkruar,
keqpërdoren miqtë 
edhe nëpërkëmben…
Në të tjera vende
 me urdhër të prerë
gjobiten ngaherë 
kush lë tokën djerrë.
S’mbeten pa u gjobitur
dhe ata – ato, 
që lënë braktisur
gjallesat e shkreta… 
nga macja tek bleta.

Dëgjonte gushëbardha 
dhe foli e para:
- Ty të lumtë goja,
zonjush’ bukuroshe!
Kështu hallet tona,
ndoshta do të sosen.
Kur të kryejnë njerëzit
veprime me mend,
 mirësi do presim 
ne edhe ky vend…

- Kështu qoftë, mace!
Fjalët e kësaj plake
shpresoj t’i dëgjosh
dhe braktisjen tënde
mundet ta harrosh.
Në këtë planet
ndodh edhe më keq:
Braktis nëna foshnjën 
e nga shëndetmirët
zbohen pleqt’ e moçëm.

- Mjau-mjau- mjau!
 Ç’na dëgjojnë veshët!
As në sojin tonë 
këto nuk qëndrojnë; 
madje as te shpesët.

MBYLLJE

- Mace, - tha Çiljeta –
mos më rri hutaqe.
Banojm’ në një lagje
Në lagje qyteti.
- Ham-hum! - Larani - 
Lëreni, ç’na gjeti!
S’del gjë përsëmbari, 
po s’vë dorë Shteti… 
-Tani gjithë sa jeni
 ju ftoj në shtëpi
Sot unë kam
Ditëlindjen. 
Ejani, 
miqt’ e mi!

Dëgjuan Çiljetën.
Mbetën befasuar.
E thirrën njëzëri:
 “Gëzuar! Gëzuar!”
Ia shprehën urimin.
Këlyshët, kotelet, 
pinë qumësht shumë
dhe i vunë në gjumë. 
Me gjyshen përdore
e duke kënduar
dolën nga shtëpiza
me miken e bukur
tok për të festuar.

Shkurt, 2005

----------

